# UK Muscle Rich List



## Jayy

*Earnings:*​
Don't Work1419.07%Under 10k1137.27%Between 10k to 25k51032.80%Between 25k to 50k47330.42%50k to 100k16510.61%100k +795.08%I'm loaded and a millionaire744.76%


----------



## Jayy

Every year I go out and buy the paper due to the rich list and it got me thinking about the peps on here. Any millionaires out there? Maybe multi millionaires? What are you guys earning? I know we have everyone from business owners to students here so will be quite interesting.


----------



## The_Kernal

50K AND WIFE 30K

STILL FVCKING SKINT THO..!


----------



## Heineken

I don't work :lol:


----------



## ichigo

made about 16k last year and im totally skint but hey its a job and theres lots worse off than me.

gotta look on the bright side got a amazing girlfriend and a awsome car:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

See I'm so tempted to click the I'm a millionaire button just to screw up the poll but I earn about £12K...before the £ dropped against the € though I was earning less than £10K


----------



## bigbob33

37k for me, still skint though!


----------



## heavyweight

So where r these millionaires!!!!!


----------



## j.m.

I'm a student but get about £1500 a year with a part time job each weekend plus £95 a month from parents & sister pocket money.


----------



## Heineken

Yeah thought I'd better add that I'm not on the doll, I'm a student


----------



## squat_this

Dutch Scott must be a millionaire with the types of cars he buys!


----------



## solidcecil

i get about 17k depends how much work we have on.


----------



## Kezz

i voted millionaire... hopefully it will come true!!


----------



## heavyweight

Heinkeken said:


> Yeah thought I'd better add that I'm not on the doll, I'm a student


x2, but i still want to bloody know who these millionaires are:laugh:


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

Zero currently but start my job in july on 21k as a graduate.


----------



## mizzion

i selected the Between 10k to 25k but found out on friday i got 30 days redundacy notice, chance to apply for a new role they have made to cover all the managers and supervisors they are punting.

Never know they may give me one of these roles! hope so :death:


----------



## Milky

I had _my own business and turned over £350 k the last yr of trading but was somehow overdrawn EVERY week sooooooooooo spewed it and now have no job and no prop spects. Dont claim anything its not worth the hassle !

P.s lost EVERYTHING with my business....never been lazy but just feel whats the fu**ing point anymore !_


----------



## marc5180

I earned 37k last year and the mrs earned 35k.


----------



## nobody

I've got about 2 quid in my back pocket :/


----------



## 1927

Dont ask,

Im 28 and had to sign on for the first time in my life this month,

was horrible !


----------



## noturbo

Got a gorgeous family and feel RICH :thumb:

Got no money though :laugh:


----------



## evad

my wage can be anything from £25k to £40k

it all depends on how many hours i do on the second job and whether i can go all week on 2 hours sleep 

please note before anyone accuses me of bull5hitting or lying about being skint all the time, for me to earn £40k a year at present i need to work 80 hours and get 2 hours sleep a night (finish at 4am and get up at 6am) so i obviously do not do this


----------



## hilly

i was on 25ish a year as a dry liner last year but decided while im still young 22/23 i would go to uni. so i start uni in sept im at college at the moment and am earning around 100 quid a week part time.

it covers my food bill and supps so all is good


----------



## Markc

Im a million pound in debt does that count?


----------



## Big Dawg

Earn very little. Worked at maccie d's until about a week ago when I quit. Now I'm always proper skint lol.


----------



## offo

10 k maybe more if i do hours...plus will get a wage increase in june....min wage 40 hrs a week done 21 so far...was totally **** i am creame crackered have had muscle fatigue last 5 days had to move sofas tables and chairs etc...complete bollocks...was a rock festival this weekend dirty wånkers well annoyed,, mopped up the floor soon as i finished some long haired 70s throw back threw half a pint on the floor sniggered and disappeared into the crowd...it annoys the hell out of me..


----------



## Tasty

Think the parameters are a bit funny, there's a big gap between 10k and 25k


----------



## bawny

davetherave said:


> my wage can be anything from £25k to £40k
> 
> it all depends on how many hours i do on the second job and whether i can go all week on 2 hours sleep
> 
> please note before anyone accuses me of bull5hitting or lying about being skint all the time, for me to earn £40k a year at present i need to work 80 hours and get 2 hours sleep a night (finish at 4am and get up at 6am) so i obviously do not do this


I'm guessing you're working on the door fella as and when....takes it out of you especially with a full time job.

Might be wrong but I've been there and done that.....hope things ease off.

It's hard when we all know we need good kip to rest our muscles but at the end of the day our family and mortgage / rent comes first:thumbup1:

All the best


----------



## MaKaVeLi

13 of you don't work??


----------



## bigjers

Hell im rich as [email protected] and dont care who nows it and what anyone says ive worked my ass off to get where i am today and proud of it me and my brother a own a chain of car valeting sites in Northern Ireland.Have contracts with Charles Hurst/Roy Wilsons lot of big car sales outfits been going for seven years now must have 60 people work for us and we still muck in ourselves.


----------



## gumballdom

I currently qork in a call centre earning 13.5k basic but with commission it works out at around 18k. Going back to uni in oct so i will be poor:cursing:


----------



## GHS

21k legally 

Not saying the rest...

GHS


----------



## Need-valid-info

barely make 90 pound a week


----------



## big_nige

22k a year 37 hour week

****e gunna join the fire service


----------



## Uriel

Oh, an embarrassingly large amount!


----------



## Uriel

GHS said:


> 21k legally
> 
> Not saying the rest...
> 
> GHS


oh c'mon, you charge about 15 quid for every old man you suck off - it's no sectret mate:lol:

I always tip you 5 too


----------



## big_nige

hahahaha ace i only charge 12

credit crunch n everything


----------



## Uriel

big_nige said:


> hahahaha ace i only charge 12
> 
> credit crunch n everything


Ok GHS find yourself another whoremaster:lol: 3 quid is 3 quid


----------



## big_nige

ghs????? hahahah


----------



## evad

Bawny-i cant quote on me phone pal

Im only doing 5.5hours on a saturday nite at the moment but in the past ive done a few weeks of 80+ hour weeks when i was saving up for my house deposit, not fun


----------



## borostu82

i work shifts and earn 27k but with overtime im easy earning over 33k.

and yes im always skint at the end of the month


----------



## Jungle

Student!!


----------



## Goose

I do alright


----------



## MissBC

me im filthy rich and im taking applications for someone to have me as their suga mumma

:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

MissBC said:


> me im filthy rich and im taking applications for someone to have me as their suga mumma
> 
> :laugh:


Could you send me an application form please??


----------



## scout

funny, i am not currently working and am feeling the pinch but when im contracting i can earn anything between 500 and 2k a week. Ive earned about 20k last tax year but only worked 5 months of that tax year. Was hoping for a good run of work to pay of some **** and my wedding but not gone to plan thus far!!


----------



## Dave 0511

IMO discussing wages is a bit taboo and vulgar for me... i earn enough to support my partner and daughter. that could be 1k or it could be 100k why does it matter?


----------



## Uriel

Dave 0511 said:


> IMO discussing wages is a bit taboo and vulgar for me... i earn enough to support my partner and daughter. that could be 1k or it could be 100k why does it matter?


don't answer then


----------



## Welshy_Pete

MissBC said:


> me im filthy rich and im taking applications for someone to have me as their suga mumma
> 
> :laugh:


 Sounds fun lol:lol:


----------



## Willie

scout said:


> funny, i am not currently working and am feeling the pinch but when im contracting i can earn anything between 500 and 2k a week. Ive earned about 20k last tax year but only worked 5 months of that tax year. Was hoping for a good run of work to pay of some **** and my wedding but not gone to plan thus far!!


What do you do mate? I used to be in recruitment (lost my job recently unfortunately) but used to do quite a bit of work with engineering companies in the North of England supplying contractors.


----------



## jack1980

big_nige said:


> 22k a year 37 hour week
> 
> ****e gunna join the fire service


have you applied yet??


----------



## jw007

Currently on a sabatical


----------



## TaintedSoul

Dave 0511 said:


> IMO discussing wages is a bit taboo and vulgar for me... i earn enough to support my partner and daughter. that could be 1k or it could be 100k why does it matter?


What a pointless post. No one is forcing you to discuss it? :confused1:

Why does it matter how big your knob is? why does it matter how much you bench press? why does it matter how fast your car goes...

Some people dont have the issue about what they earn like you do? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

25-30k , never got any money fckus me off!


----------



## glanzav

id be rich if it wasnt for gear supplements and food for the past few years


----------



## pea head

glanzav said:


> id be rich if it wasnt for gear supplements and food for the past few years


Wouldnt we all. :cursing:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

When i go to somaliya im rich beeeyatch! but over here my 8 to 5.30 gets 25k 

but im thankfull for what i get!


----------



## Tommy10

Unemployed x 2 months


----------



## Dave 0511

Uriel said:


> don't answer then


i didnt lol



TaintedSoul said:


> What a pointless post. No one is forcing you to discuss it? :confused1:
> 
> Why does it matter how big your knob is? why does it matter how much you bench press? why does it matter how fast your car goes...
> 
> Some people dont have the issue about what they earn like you do? :confused1: :confused1:


don't see how it's pointless it's just my opinion, and if i remember correctly this was discussed on here not that long ago and most people agreed it wasn't really necessary to know what everyone earns.... maybe im just in that kind of mood but why would anyone care what anyone else is earning on a muscle forum

anyway sorry didn't mean to get anyone's back up about it


----------



## HGH

i live like a king out here but then again a pack of Malborough Lights is only 50p


----------



## TaintedSoul

So who the hell are the 8 millionaires? Any females wanting a filthy toy boy to do with as you please as long as you provide luxury goods....


----------



## scout

Willie said:


> What do you do mate? I used to be in recruitment (lost my job recently unfortunately) but used to do quite a bit of work with engineering companies in the North of England supplying contractors.


Pipefitter by trade mate, do bolt tensioning and leak repair on the comissioning side but depends whats happening and where etc. I actually had a call 5 mins ago regards work abroad next 2 weeks so hopefully things could be on the turn soon for lads in my trade, and its not before time, my last contract was October and had to pay for a wedding this June so things ave been tight. Financial stress definately puts a strain on things at home!!!


----------



## MissBC

MissBC said:


> me im filthy rich and im taking applications for someone to have me as their suga mumma
> 
> :laugh:





TaintedSoul said:


> So who the hell are the 8 millionaires? Any females wanting a filthy toy boy to do with as you please as long as you provide luxury goods....


 :whistling:


----------



## cecil_sensation

i earn £350 a week take home, but still skint lol. got me savings but i dont touch that, thats my lil honey pot lol


----------



## MissBC

in all seriousness as much as i would like to say im a millionaire im not YET....................

Not to be to specific but i earn between 40-50k a year


----------



## cecil_sensation

TaintedSoul said:


> So who the hell are the 8 millionaires? Any females wanting a filthy toy boy to do with as you please as long as you provide luxury goods....


x2 that :thumb:


----------



## newdur

before i left work to be a house husband i worked for TESCO for £36000


----------



## julian coleman

was in army earning 30k but seen light now earn 90k


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep

julian what did u do in the army?

Im in the army and get around 18k

What do you do now to earn 90?


----------



## voodooman

work near 60hrs a week across 3 jobs and still barely scratch the 15k mark (though i do get school holidays so i suppose it works out ok!). get looked after well when sick too; on 5weeks full sick pay cz one of the kids i look after hit my hand with a hammer! bless the little b******


----------



## PACEY

Just qualified as a maintenance technician / engineer so on £35k basic, plus ot and bolt ons. Most guys i work with clear £45k so hopefully i can do the same


----------



## Willie

PACEY said:


> Just qualified as a maintenance technician / engineer so on £35k basic, plus ot and bolt ons. Most guys i work with clear £45k so hopefully i can do the same


Are you planning on contracting once you've got more experience?


----------



## YoungGun

julian coleman said:


> was in army earning 30k but seen light now earn 90k


 30 grand?? Sounds like officer to me:ban:


----------



## gerg

I need some more experience under my belt, my company pimps me out as a consultant for about 4x what my salary is


----------



## GSleigh

LOL @ this thread.

I dont think it matters how much you earn. Its never enough! ha

I can take home £1k a week some times (after tax) and it just disappears


----------



## PACEY

Willie said:


> Are you planning on contracting once you've got more experience?


Hi Mate, I was hoping to but think it will take a couple of years at least until i have the experience to. Gonna try and get on as many courses as i can get my work to pay for


----------



## TaintedSoul

Dave 0511 said:


> i didnt lol
> 
> don't see how it's pointless it's just my opinion, and if i remember correctly this was discussed on here not that long ago and most people agreed it wasn't really necessary to know what everyone earns.... maybe im just in that kind of mood but why would anyone care what anyone else is earning on a muscle forum
> 
> anyway sorry didn't mean to get anyone's back up about it


How about perhaps the many youngster on here looking to venture out into the working world and not having a clue what line of work they want. They could get an idea who's earning what and if they like the field pursure a career there?

To me that is a positive thing.....


----------



## Tall

TaintedSoul said:


> How about perhaps the many youngster on here looking to venture out into the working world and not having a clue what line of work they want. They could get an idea who's earning what and if they like the field pursure a career there?
> 
> To me that is a positive thing.....


Tainted - do we still earn £5k a year? :lol:


----------



## evad

if i gave up stella id be a millionnaire


----------



## squat_this

davetherave said:


> if i gave up stella id be a millionnaire


 The drink or is that some money-grabbing biatch?


----------



## TaintedSoul

Tall said:


> Tainted - do we still earn £5k a year? :lol:


Of course we do mate, and I don't see a pay rise on the horizon either! :lol:


----------



## julian coleman

i was a sgt/major in paras now im into secruity abroad


----------



## julian coleman

Eat_Train_Sleep said:


> julian what did u do in the army?
> 
> Im in the army and get around 18k
> 
> What do you do now to earn 90?


 i was sgt/major in paras now do secruity abroad.....you just joined? as ive been out 5 years now on circuit but sure privites start on 18k dont they?


----------



## Jay.32

25k skint


----------



## Jay.32

MissBC said:


> in all seriousness as much as i would like to say im a millionaire im not YET....................
> 
> Not to be to specific but i earn between 40-50k a year


Not ye??? I like your posative thinking miss BC!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

I have lots :lol:


----------



## Jojo 007

how about a UK Muscle Skint list?!!?


----------



## julian coleman

YoungGun said:


> 30 grand?? Sounds like officer to me:ban:


 dont call me an officer son i worked for a living


----------



## yummymummy79

Single parent student here so with student money, tax credits, child benefit and wages from working 1 day a week, I get about £13k a year, although it's weighted more towards term time.

Got a mortgage and all the other associated house bills but manage to get by. Helps that I'm rather stingy when it comes to spending and I hate shopping and shoes!


----------



## evad

squat_this said:


> The drink or is that some money-grabbing biatch?


to be fair they're the same thing pal :lol:


----------



## Iron19

Im a student so dont have a full time job as of yet but luckily my loan helps me out. So my yearly earnings are not too great.


----------



## carbsnwhey

Gym Bunny said:


> See I'm so tempted to click the I'm a millionaire button just to screw up the poll but I earn about £12K...before the £ dropped against the € though I was earning less than £10K


Where do you live Gym Bunny ?? not in the UK then?


----------



## carbsnwhey

MissBC said:


> me im filthy rich and im taking applications for someone to have me as their suga mumma
> 
> :laugh:


where's the paperwork :bounce:


----------



## bravo9

carbsnwhey said:


> Where do you live Gym Bunny ??


think its germany mate,, but i could have that totally wrong,, sorry gb if i do :confused1:


----------



## JUICERWALES

60 quid a fortnight!

haha. Well I am studying to be an I.T Practitioner


----------



## Virgo83

Around 90k last year, hopefully more this year as I started a new business so I'll have to see how this goes.


----------



## Virgo83

I too would like to hear from these 13 millionaires. If I was one of those I'd be telling people what I do as I'd be proud of myself for acheiving this. It interests me how people get wealthy so anyone willing to share there story? :whistling:


----------



## Dezw

29k last year, this year not so good looking at around 24/25k come April.


----------



## SALKev

AIGW said:


> I too would like to hear from these 13 millionaires. If I was one of those I'd be telling people what I do as I'd be proud of myself for acheiving this. It interests me how people get wealthy so anyone willing to share there story? :whistling:


You should be proud with 90k! Now....the story if you please... :whistling:


----------



## Virgo83

SALKev said:


> You should be proud with 90k! Now....the story if you please... :whistling:


 Im a roofer by trade and got a ltd company. Got a contract with a nationwide newsagents and do all the building maintenance and refits etc. Its lucky really as its just cos I have a contact there that passes me the work. I am pleased with how things are going but i agree that it never seems to be enough does it. But i know things could be alot worse so i do appreciate what ive got:rolleyes:


----------



## the_almighty

am only 18 plus am at college i cant w8 till the end of the week for mah ema but dat gets spent on food an supps so i am earnin like 2 pounds a yr lol


----------



## SALKev

AIGW said:


> Im a roofer by trade and got a ltd company. Got a contract with a nationwide newsagents and do all the building maintenance and refits etc. Its lucky really as its just cos I have a contact there that passes me the work. I am pleased with how things are going but i agree that it never seems to be enough does it. But i know things could be alot worse so i do appreciate what ive got:rolleyes:


Got something good there mate, nice one :thumb:

Humans are humans, we always want more (bloody greedy fvckers if you ask me  )


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

the_almighty said:


> am only 18 plus am at college i cant w8 till the end of the week for mah ema but dat gets spent on food an supps so i am earnin like 2 pounds a yr lol


EMA!:laugh: LOL man I feel your pain, I'm in college too:lol:


----------



## Nutz01

18 - 20k after tax depends on overtime

At best I take home £380 but like most still skint.

Supp's and all that


----------



## Bradz

Id be ok if i never had a WAG for a wife and 3 fecking kids, Stupid Mortage and a worse Clothes addiction than a female.

And then is the cars addiction but i wont go there as ill cry


----------



## pira

bought shares in indian and chinese mining/natural resource companies 6yrs ago, sold them 3 years later for average 15x what they were worth...used profit to buy properties in nottingham, southampton and london for student houses (was a student myself so knew the ins and outs)...earn a tidy sum at the end of each month. Earn a good salary from my nhs job as well.


----------



## Bonzer

I earn £14,100 starting, set to rise to around £16,000 in March

Earn extra on PT commision though but because Duncan is such a tite **** it's not very much...


----------



## Críostóir

I can beat you all; Im a student and I earn quilch!


----------



## carbsnwhey

JUICERWALES said:


> 60 quid a fortnight!
> 
> haha. Well I am studying to be an I.T Practitioner


what the f&ck is an I.T Practitioner ??


----------



## reza85

I get 17k basic as a fitness manager and some pt money some times on top after tax ill be happy with 17k.

30k is what I am going for lol long f**king way to go.

every one keeps saying you could never earn enough money in london ill tell if i had 30k after tax ill be the happiest person in london lol

ps i dont ask for much.


----------



## MillionG

Student! 

for another 2 n a half years.


----------



## Magic Torch

I cant say what I get, I owe DB 200 odd quid haha

I earn £50 a week PMSL I'll pay you back £5 a week


----------



## Jake H

wheres the paper round option?


----------



## Munch

£45k a year - all spent evenly between supporting my actress girlfriend between jobs and Nandos!

Skintos... especially since the economy crashed and my shares arent worth enough to by a curly wurly and a packet of love hearts!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

yummymummy79 said:


> Single parent student here so with student money, tax credits, child benefit and wages from working 1 day a week, I get about £13k a year, although it's weighted more towards term time.
> 
> Got a mortgage and all the other associated house bills but manage to get by. Helps that I'm rather stingy when it comes to spending *and I hate shopping and shoes!*


My perfect woman where have you been all my life i didnt know this existed(sp) lmao


----------



## T_Woody

£5200/year


----------



## Was_Eric

T_Woody said:


> £5200/year


sh1t dude, what do you do?

do you spend it all?


----------



## T_Woody

erics44 said:


> sh1t dude, what do you do?
> 
> do you spend it all?


Apprentice Electrician, no i save most


----------



## Chew

I'm a student and get £440 a month bursary/loan and get £85 a week working part time as a life guard.


----------



## D_MMA

27k 9-5 god knows how much on doors at night


----------



## empzb

18k as an Account Manager :| (22 years old)


----------



## Markc

25k lorry driver


----------



## Thierry

nothing at the moment, my papers count for sh!t with no1 employing so i'm going into training, another career path in the coming month.


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> I cant say what I get, I owe DB 200 odd quid haha
> 
> I earn £50 a week PMSL I'll pay you back £5 a week


Hahahaa yeah u owe me.. what 7% if your monthly salary but its still taken u months to pay back! PMSL!

Enjoy our new 15k car u pr**k


----------



## Mattman78

£18k with Aviva, sucks ass but it pays the mortgage etc


----------



## hilly

80 quid a week while im at uni plus student loans etc. i survive


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> Hahahaa yeah u owe me.. what 7% if your monthly salary but its still taken u months to pay back! PMSL!
> 
> Enjoy our new 15k car u pr**k


Jeez if your that good at maths I thought someone would give you a job?! :ban:

LOL

I thought I'd get a car to match my physique  :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Ripped to pieces? :confused1:


----------



## bravo9

Markc said:


> 25k lorry driver


is that driving an artic mate,, i drive 7 and half tonn and get about 16,500 a year :cursing:


----------



## leonface

17.5k on a gap year contract before uni! **** bank job, but nice to be able to save and have decent pocket money to keep me in trouble


----------



## Old but not out

Started from uni (20yrs ago) on 9k - now 90K plus car and bonus.

But you know what - bigger house, more bills, pension, wife and kids - no better off!!!


----------



## spiderpants

was on 18k in my last job. now a self employed handyman doing property maintenance and landscaping and hoping to be hitting the 25k plus by the end of the year


----------



## noid

Zero at the moment after redundancies but I am looking at getting into a £60k (half a years work) career and the Mrs is looking at a £30k+ career so future is looking like a fairly rosy £90k+ between us.

If any of the millionaires fancy helping me out with a few grand in the meantime then I don't mind.


----------



## tom jones

julian coleman said:


> was in army earning 30k but seen light now earn 90k


Much better wages as a mercenary :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Markc

bravo9 said:


> is that driving an artic mate,, i drive 7 and half tonn and get about 16,500 a year :cursing:


No mate im driving class 2's, I can't find any class 1 work, plus most employers want 2 years experience which I don't have until june. :sad:


----------



## rodrigo

hey i came into this world with fcuk all and most probably will leave with fcuk all, but i be a happy tramp


----------



## faz

about 27k a year maybe abit more with ot, driving diggers, i fcking hate it but lucky to have a job so........................


----------



## SK-XO

I got the kinda money that the bank can't hold.


----------



## Shady45

SK-XO said:


> I got the kinda money that the bank can't hold.


Did you get it off the street from moving bundles and loads? :whistling: Sorry couldn't help myself  Unless you are not quoting 50 cent then just ignore this haha

Personally im a cheap ars.e student thats poor :rockon:


----------



## SK-XO

Shady45 said:


> Did you get it off the street from moving bundles and loads? :whistling: Sorry couldn't help myself  Unless you are not quoting 50 cent then just ignore this haha
> 
> Personally im a cheap ars.e student thats poor :rockon:


 Lol yeah it's off 50 cent song :lol: .


----------



## Big Dawg

Probs £75 a week during term time and around £150-200 a week during the holidays (I work overtime). I also get £150 a month from parents and about £300 every term from student loans, so I'm just about able to get by purchasing food, steroids, clothes, gym membership etc lol


----------



## Magic Torch

AlasTTTair said:


> Probs £75 a week during term time and around £150-200 a week during the holidays (I work overtime). I also get £150 a month from parents and about £300 every term from student loans, so I'm just about able to get by purchasing food, *steroids*, clothes, gym membership etc lol


All the essentials you mean


----------



## Big Dawg

Magic Torch said:


> All the essentials you mean


LOL exactly. I only work so I can afford food and gear, I could get by on my loan otherwise I reckon


----------



## Nidge

£32K and the missus is on £18K a year.


----------



## geezer2005

got the best business in the world....65k - 75k

Work mon to thurs 9 - 2.30 :tongue:


----------



## Guest

geezer2005 said:


> got the best business in the world....65k - 75k
> 
> Work mon to thurs 9 - 2.30 :tongue:


And what is it you do?!! :thumbup1:


----------



## gymfit

geezer2005 said:


> got the best business in the world....65k - 75k
> 
> Work mon to thurs 9 - 2.30 :tongue:


 :thumb: got any jobs going ?? I need one :laugh:


----------



## geezer2005

well, you prob wont believe me but...............window cleaner!!!


----------



## Guest

geezer2005 said:


> well, you prob wont believe me but...............window cleaner!!!


If thats the case then fair fcuking play mate :thumb:


----------



## gymfit

geezer2005 said:


> well, you prob wont believe me but...............window cleaner!!!


I love cleaning windows  very theraputic :laugh:

Maybe I need to start up a window cleaning round


----------



## iwannagetbig

wtf??????


----------



## geezer2005

fantastic business, its all in the pricing, and i do it with the purified water, using poles, no ladders, can clean a house in 10 minutes,

Thats how you can earn the money, its a lot quicker way to clean!!!


----------



## gymfit

How do you get the customers initialy? did you just go round with cards etc?

Wouldnt want to be invading on some other window cleaners patch & get my legs broken tho :lol:


----------



## geezer2005

lol...no such thing as "patches"

I put out 10,000 leaflets a month, a company does it for me, started off knocking on doors tho.

i know a cple of very successful lady w/cleaners!!!!


----------



## gymfit

geezer2005 said:


> lol...no such thing as "patches"
> 
> I put out 10,000 leaflets a month, a company does it for me, started off knocking on doors tho.
> 
> i know a cple of very successful lady w/cleaners!!!!


Good on you :thumbup1:

I will defo look into it. I only mentioned the 'patch wars' as recently there's been quite alot of trouble with those people that set up the hand car wash things in car parks etc. been some quite nasty incidents over who was here first & that sort of thing.

All the window cleaners around here are gangs of polish guys, they work for a company though & the boss has a bit of a reputation for being underhand!!

I really need a job though so I'm going to lool into this


----------



## WRT

geezer2005 said:


> well, you prob wont believe me but...............window cleaner!!!


Fcuking hell you earn that much?! I think a new career is in order! Could just work 9-12 and earn a decent wage!


----------



## geezer2005

Ah, but thats after 6 years of hard slog, and spending money on marketing!!!!

Paid of tho!! :thumbup1:

Previous to that i was bankrupt due to my ex, so had to work damn hard to get back to normal!!...

that gave me the determination!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

I AM WEALTHY.............


----------



## Khaos1436114653

geezer2005 said:


> fantastic business, its all in the pricing, and i do it with the purified water, using poles, no ladders, can clean a house in 10 minutes,
> 
> Thats how you can earn the money, its a lot quicker way to clean!!!


i did that for four years, earned 200+quid a day working in kensington, mayfair:thumb:

used omnipole stuff and had the water down to 000.1 ppm:cool2:


----------



## TaintedSoul

Khaos said:


> I AM WEALTHY.............


Whats your definition of wealthy. It's varies from person to person?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i am Wise, Empowered, Ambitious, Loyal, Truthful, Happy, Youthful (spells WEALTHY) and i don't worry about money


----------



## TaintedSoul

Khaos said:


> i am Wise, Empowered, Ambitious, Loyal, Truthful, Happy, Youthful (spells WEALTHY) and i don't worry about money


Excellent answer! :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

started new job when it picks up should be in the 20k's lol not atm tho


----------



## Guest

£50.50 per week :lol:

Even thats coming to an end LMAO life is ****.


----------



## Irish Beast

I can say with confidence that I am not in the top 10000000.


----------



## SK-XO

Dan said:


> £50.50 per week :lol:
> 
> Even thats coming to an end LMAO life is ****.


Smells like dole? lool.

Maybe if you got a bit better of CODMW2 you could make some money, like me. pr0 son.


----------



## Irish Beast

Dole is a whopping £63!


----------



## SK-XO

Irish Beast said:


> Dole is a whopping £63!


It's like £50 something m8? standard, unless one is on further benefits, im talking mainly about JSA :laugh:.

Anyway im a multi-millionair (in my own world :whistling: )


----------



## Irish Beast

Im on Jsa and its £63. Trust me!!

Its getting changed soon though cos Ive been unemployed for so long. Nightmare!


----------



## Guest

SK-XO said:


> Smells like dole? lool.
> 
> Maybe if you got a bit better of CODMW2 you could make some money, like me. pr0 son.


lmao you aint pro


----------



## SK-XO

Dan said:


> lmao you aint pro


Don't be jealous young padawan, maybe one day you could be as good as me? who knows, unlikely, but who knows  . Gave you some reps to help ease your jealousy and pain.


----------



## SK-XO

Irish Beast said:


> Im on Jsa and its £63. Trust me!!
> 
> Its getting changed soon though cos Ive been unemployed for so long. Nightmare!


lol up here it's less.

You blow all yours on buying cocaine to spell pea head out of :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

SK-XO said:


> lol up here it's less.
> 
> You blow all yours on buying cocaine to spell pea head out of :lol:


It was creatine!!


----------



## SK-XO

Irish Beast said:


> It was creatine!!


Lmfao awww. Hard to tell with you.

Go in my journal I've put new pics up bbz.


----------



## stevens

35k as a maintenance electrician.id love to know what people do to get 100k plus a year.thats crazymg:


----------



## round 2

50-60k glazier:thumbup1:


----------



## Footsoldier

my salary is 28k made 36k last year with overtime £16/hr


----------



## Magic Torch

stevens said:


> 35k as a maintenance electrician.id love to know what people do to get 100k plus a year.thats crazymg:


Run that maintenance company you work for.......go self employed, hire a few people to help you when you get a lot of work on....hire more.....get paid.


----------



## Huntingground

Last year was earning £360 a day after tax as an IT contractor. No contracts available at the end of last year so got a permanent job paying 66k. That sounds a lot but isn't really, work in London and live in commuter belt so overheads are high.

Continuously looking for my next contract.


----------



## Magic Torch

Huntingground said:


> Last year was earning £360 a day after tax as an IT contractor. No contracts available at the end of last year so got a permanent job paying 66k. That sounds a lot but isn't really, work in London and live in commuter belt so overheads are high.
> 
> Continuously looking for my next contract.


It aint that bad mate, rent/house prices in herts are a lot better than London - one of the reasons I just moved back, train is a little more but not too bad!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Huntingground said:


> Last year was earning £360 a day after tax as an IT contractor. No contracts available at the end of last year so got a permanent job paying 66k. That sounds a lot but isn't really, work in London and live in commuter belt so overheads are high.
> 
> Continuously looking for my next contract.


There are alot of people sitting without contract at the moment. I have somehow managed to work through the recession???

Gets worse I have heard quite of few are getting nailed for IR35 whilst using offshore companies. Some have said they have to declare themselves bankrupt! So looks like there iwll be some openings soon then.

What you work with? Java, Windows, Unix etc.. etc..


----------



## dingosteve

was hoping to find someone to borrow a tenner off but you guys are as skint as me!


----------



## Huntingground

MT,

You are correct but I have a 325k mortgage so that brings overheads up. Train is £55 a week to Moorgate so no issues there. But I much prefer Herts to London.

TS,

What is your specialist area? Are you still contracting? If so, well done on getting through the worst of times. Things are picking up now and I am pretty close to a contract back in Canary Wharf. I am a database administrator, primarily Oracle but also a little Sybase and SQLServer, usually working for the Investment Banks. I was using the offshores but everything has been OK for now, fingers crossed.


----------



## Magic Torch

Huntingground said:


> MT,
> 
> You are correct but I have a 325k mortgage so that brings overheads up. Train is £55 a week to Moorgate so no issues there. But I much prefer Herts to London.
> 
> TS,
> 
> What is your specialist area? Are you still contracting? If so, well done on getting through the worst of times. Things are picking up now and I am pretty close to a contract back in Canary Wharf. I am a database administrator, primarily Oracle but also a little Sybase and SQLServer, usually working for the Investment Banks. I was using the offshores but everything has been OK for now, fingers crossed.


Thats why I moved back, where in Herts are you?


----------



## Huntingground

WGC. Yourself?


----------



## Smitch

stevens said:


> 35k as a maintenance electrician.id love to know what people do to get 100k plus a year.thats crazymg:


Work in IT security sales at an enterprise level. There's more than a few guys on £100k upwards in my office.


----------



## Magic Torch

Huntingground said:


> WGC. Yourself?


Potters Bar mate, I have possibly the easiest commute in the world, I work in Mayfair so I get the train one stop to Finsbury park then the tube 5 stops


----------



## Huntingground

MT,

Do you work for a hedge fund or wealth management company? I notice that you also work in IT - what area? I did go down to St james for an interview with GAM - got down to the last two and didn't get the contract - dman!

Most of my mates in WGC are ex-Potters Bar boys, all Spurs fans too.


----------



## Magic Torch

Huntingground said:


> MT,
> 
> Do you work for a hedge fund or wealth management company? I notice that you also work in IT - what area? I did go down to St james for an interview with GAM - got down to the last two and didn't get the contract - dman!
> 
> Most of my mates in WGC are ex-Potters Bar boys, all Spurs fans too.


Hedge fund mate, I'm an Infrastructure analyst, mostly work with VMware, Hitachi Data Systems, Cisco, Trading apps (Bloomberg, Reuters) and IPT (Cisco again). We are seeing good growth this year (and last year) as most of our portfolio is in long term strategies (private equity and credit) and out and out cash. The crunch was awful for us, due largely to redemptions rather than performance, now people are trusting again we are doing well. (Well I got my bonus again this year thank fcuk!!)

Shame you didn't get it mate they are an old reputable fund, there will be loads more in the future I'm sure, should be a good year!

Every one from potters bar seems to move out that way lol, a lot of my mates are Knebworth, Stevenage or WGC haha - I'm lookin at Hertford next year I think tho - less Spurs fans haha


----------



## JB74

i always earned between £28000-£36000 changed jobs last year and gone limited company with a big increase in money and earning in excess of £50000


----------



## Rachie

im a student so dont earn anything!! However, applied for my first teaching job today which would start in Spetember!


----------



## scaff19

im on im on about 32k plus weekends not bad for 22 but i dont think ill be scaffoldin in my 40's and like every1 else im skint


----------



## BillC

stevens said:


> 35k as a maintenance electrician.id love to know what people do to get 100k plus a year.thats crazymg:


Well I certainly don't earn that but my brother won't get out of bed for less than 150k. He's a chartered electrical engineer, masters level in software design or something both microsoft certs(MCSE ??) works in IT security incharge of contracts for big companys/ government too. And he still whines he is underpaid for " My qualifications and Experience". Saying that though, noone can afford him anymore so he's out of work, sitting on a years salary redundancy.

Me, I'm a chemical engineer and have to work stoopid shifts to get less than he gets in bonuses!! But I get home on evenings, don't commute/ stay inhotels in London all week. But I also don't live in a million pound farmhouse, cnut, not jealous.


----------



## MissBC

i flip between contract jobs as thats where the money is being a physio tbh (and not found the perfect perm one that im willing to take a pay cut for)

so sit at no less than £30 an hour!! (limited company too so retain about 86% of my income every week) LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Five-O

Its normally into the 40k's but tbh after that I get no motivation to work as the tax bands puts you at around 40% tax or so...

Got a few biz interests that bring a bit of paper in, all legit btw lol

Just got to get the missus to go back to work and stop wanting another kid, one is bloody enough!!


----------



## Guest

This is like the how big is your cock/arms/bench.... a lot of bull****ters :lol:


----------



## RyanClarke

I notice nobody admitted to minimum wage like. Strange that?


----------



## phys sam

Getting on to 100K, although I take the equivalent of 50K. That pays mortgage and family stuff. I then reinvest all the rest in new clinics/ businesses.

I wouldn't consider myself wealthy, on evidence that I never see most of my money and that I do see goes into a joint account and I never see that either


----------



## Dean00

Im a millionaire :whistling:


----------



## offo

about 11 k a year skint all the time mates are leache.. been out of work since january the 4th....i have 4 quid25 in my pocket gotta wait til the weekend til i start work.. and work a week in hand brilliant innit! I am on min wage....


----------



## WWR

What happens if you have slightly over 1 billion in assets? Could you had another option for me?


----------



## welshman

WWR said:


> What happens if you have slightly over 1 billion in assets? Could you had another option for me?


You should treat yourself to some new curtains looking at your avi then :lol:


----------



## Rottee

I earn 28 grand and gf earns 31 grand and we are both always skint


----------



## Replicator

I earn 18k wife =minimum wage 25 hrs aweek =8k so 26k between us and we feel truly very rich coz we have each other :thumb:


----------



## tom0311

Just started a new job in a smaller company - huge potential to do very well and forecasts are looking brilliant for us. Only 6 of us and have only been around 5 years, so I'm pretty skint and pay is discussed on a monthly basis. Only £12 before tax at the moment, but I still live at home and it's a sacrifice I'm willing to make as things are looking like they're going to go boom fairly soon.


----------



## Omen

I make my my employers anywhere between £100k - £1m a year each... I am 21 and tick the third box... Hmm. Time for a new job me thinks!


----------



## skinnyfat

i tick box 4

my sis would tick the last box, has her own company, never took hols and did 14-16 hours days for a decade.


----------



## bigbear21

dont earn much im a poor wildlife artist but it gives me flexability and i love my job and i know it sounds corny and cliche but i used to run a large security firm had all the fancy cars and big house and was as miserable as sin. I now have to watch the pennies but i feel truely happy and have wonderful family and look forward to the next days work


----------



## evad

whilst i marked the between 25-50k option, this is from two jobs and an average of 55-60 hours a week (this week I'm working a 64.5 hour week and earning poo money for it)


----------



## WRT

16 grand a year.


----------



## scottish676

32k misses is on 38k and like everyone else we are still always skint.

Although looking at buying a bigger house soon, have 3 holidays a year and both drive brand new motors so can't complain really


----------



## madmanc89

im currently setting up an events management company focusing on corporate events but also enjoy working with private customers. i hope to be ticking atleast the 3rd from bottom within 5 years.  so if anyone is in need of an event manager with a degree in event management and 3 years experience working for one of the most reputable events companies in the country, then feel free to PM me!!! :thumb:


----------



## bry1990

36k, not bad for a 20 year old.


----------



## Geo

41k for me, and the burd earns 31k, trying to run 3 house, 3 cars, one being the supra where my money goes, saves her getting it.


----------



## Rosko

If your the taxman, i earnt 21k last year!! :beer:


----------



## cellmore

work on a farm and the max with O/T is 21K but 18K basic. but i do work on the doors a couple of nights a week to get a bit better life style:beer:


----------



## miles2345

second month of full time personal training 3300 for consecutive months so looking good, especially in the south west and sunny torquay


----------



## Huntingground

Quick update from me : got a new contract at an Investment Bank in Canary Wharf on £475/day.

Happy days. :bounce:

More steroids/peps, alcohol and charge. :beer:


----------



## ShaunMc

what a sh*te thread .............. this is the equivalent to the dik in the street telling me he benches 200kg

i was always told its tack and crass to quote how much you earn and its usually the wannabe rich that are the first to do it.... yet there are people here lining up to divulge their incomes

reminds me of the harry enfeild sketch "considerabley richer than yoooo"


----------



## tom0311

bry1990 said:


> 36k, not bad for a 20 year old.


Qualified tradesman?


----------



## ShaunMc

Huntingground said:


> Quick update from me : got a new contract at Credit Suisse in Canary Wharf on £475/day.
> 
> Happy days. :bounce:
> 
> More steroids/peps, alcohol and charge. :beer:


pheww !!! i will sleep better tonight knowing that


----------



## jw007

ShaunMc said:


> what a sh*te thread .............. this is the equivalent to the dik in the street telling me he benches 200kg
> 
> i was always told its tack and crass to quote how much you earn and its usually the wannabe rich that are the first to do it.... yet there are people here lining up to divulge their incomes
> 
> reminds me of the harry enfeild sketch "considerabley richer than yoooo"


Tbh I have always found these type of threads interesting, yeah sure some may exagerate, and I suppose the real big earners don't post.

But IMO gives good insight into what's going on with regards wages, and a yardstick for where you stand compared to others.

Being self employed, things are nit quite so clear cut etc, but intersting all the same.

Never seen issue people have with divulging earnings, and certainly dont see it as crass??

Besides, we work for a good body to show it off..

If work hard at job, why wouldn't you want to show off a little??


----------



## Uriel

i kinda like a bit of crass anyhow............... TBH it's getting out of control - I think it's my age.

I farted really loundly at the airport terminal the other day just to get a reaction from a 30 something babe.......... I don't think she was as impressed that I never followed through as me


----------



## tom0311

jw007 said:


> Besides, we work for a good body to show it off..
> 
> If work hard at job, why wouldn't you want to show off a little??


Some people work extremely hard/laborious jobs and get paid fcuk all, so even though they put in much more than some others they still end up near the bottom of the poll


----------



## Suspect

Was on between 500 and 600 euro a week up until march when got let go, in my final year as an apprentice electrician. Need to find 3 months more work to qualify, so on the dole until then so earning 196 euro a week at the moment


----------



## 3752

Huntingground said:


> Quick update from me : got a new contract at Credit Suisse in Canary Wharf on £475/day.
> 
> Happy days. :bounce:
> 
> More steroids/peps, alcohol and charge. :beer:


what do you do for CS??


----------



## Baz R

tom0311 said:


> Some people work extremely hard/laborious jobs and get paid fcuk all, so even though they put in much more than some others they still end up near the bottom of the poll


Well maybe they should have put in some time to get decent quals and get a decent job.


----------



## tom0311

Baz R said:


> Well maybe they should have put in some time to get decent quals and get a decent job.


So by your standards, your job is only decent if you're minted? Personal satisfaction doesn't come into it? You must live a sad life... and thanks by the way - according to you I should have tried harder at school and then I would have improved on the A's and B's I received anyway :lol:


----------



## cellmore

tom0311 said:


> So by your standards, your job is only decent if you're minted? Personal satisfaction doesn't come into it? You must live a sad life... and thanks by the way - according to you I should have tried harder at school and then I would have improved on the A's and B's I received anyway :lol:


agree mate :- theres a hell of a lot more quality to life than having loads of money to chuck about:cool2: spcially if you live out side london and south east :beer:


----------



## tom0311

cellmore said:


> agree mate :- theres a hell of a lot more quality to life than having loads of money to chuck about:cool2: spcially if you live out side london and south east :beer:


Too fcukin right mate.


----------



## sizar

To be honest it's not about qualification .. Luck and knowing people plays a big part of getting a good job ..

I know people who's got degree and masters still can't find a job.

i got degree also studying masters and work pay ain't great looking at alternative to be honest.. 9-5 just don't cut it


----------



## SK-XO

Not working atm because lost jobs due to being in hosp for over a month. Doing my personal training, will do that plus want to start a small company. Im not expecting to make tons and tons. End of day I couldn't give a sh1t about having a lot of money or not. As long as I've got enough to live that does me. Not bothered about being a millionair, because I know for a fact if I won millions and millions it wouldn't even get spent it would just lie in an account.


----------



## tom0311

sizar said:


> To be honest it's not about qualification .. Luck and knowing people plays a big part of getting a good job ..
> 
> I know people who's got degree and masters still can't find a job.
> 
> i got degree also studying masters and work pay ain't great looking at alternative to be honest.. 9-5 just don't cut it


Very true. I got an A-Level in music technology, could have gone to uni with it and got a degree in sound engineering but didn't. It's too hard to find work unless you know the right people and that is true for a lot of other industries also.


----------



## adesign

£36k basic @ 22 (MSc)- In all honesty my quality of life is just the same as when I was in University living off 7k PA. Job satisfaction and a solid personal life is is more important than money most certainly!


----------



## jw007

tom0311 said:


> So by your standards, your job is only decent if you're minted? Personal satisfaction doesn't come into it? You must live a sad life... and thanks by the way - according to you I should have tried harder at school and then I would have improved on the A's and B's I received anyway :lol:


Tbh mate, I don't have any sympathy for anyone with regards work.

You say you work hard, yet enjoy your job but get low pay???

What's the problem??

Besides everybody has choices in life

If unhappy man the fck up and do sonething about it.

I did. Went from employed ( still to this day I'm at a loss why people would work their t1ts off for an employer, for little thanks and even less remuneration???) to self employed best thing I ever did work wise, however obviously you have worry of finding work etc


----------



## tom0311

jw007 said:


> Tbh mate, I don't have any sympathy for anyone with regards work.
> 
> You say you work hard, yet enjoy your job but get low pay???
> 
> What's the problem??


There isn't one - that's what I'm getting at. However a lot of people seem to judge how successful you are by how much you earn and ignore the other things like the reward factor and the enjoyment of a job you love.

I know I'm taking this poll a bit out of context, but just trying to make a point. The comment "Well maybe they should have put in some time to get decent quals and get a decent job." just wound me up to be honest.

Regarding being self employed... definitely the way to go.


----------



## SK-XO

jw007 said:


> Tbh mate, I don't have any sympathy for anyone with regards work.
> 
> You say you work hard, yet enjoy your job but get low pay???
> 
> What's the problem??
> 
> Besides everybody has choices in life
> 
> If unhappy man the fck up and do sonething about it.
> 
> I did. Went from employed ( still to this day I'm at a loss why people would work their t1ts off for an employer, for little thanks and even less remuneration???) to self employed best thing I ever did work wise, however obviously you have worry of finding work etc


x2 on that, I just can't work for someone tbh... Thats why I want to be self employed. I'd rather do that then some sh1tty 9-5 job with some b1tchy manager on your back.


----------



## Huntingground

Pscarb said:


> what do you do for CS??


Hello Paul,

Not a trader I'm afraid. Just an IT dude in Canary Wharf. Got a 6 month contract but should be good for 2 years. After two years, contractor's contracts are automatically terminated.

Gym is fantastic though.

Shaun,

BTW, I'm not being crass. I earn what I earn, tell everyone and if they have a problem with it, that's their problem. If someone earns more than me I wish them good luck and think how can I earn that much rather than sitting whinging about it.


----------



## Mark W H

Doesn't really matter how much you earn, you never seem to have enough, at least that's what my missus always tells me about my earnings!!!


----------



## 3752

Baz R said:


> Well maybe they should have put in some time to get decent quals and get a decent job.


well i left school with no quals at all yet i earn twice the national average have travelled to every continent in the world, have a great family and a job i love to do....so not all about what you left school with :whistling: ......



Huntingground said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> Not a trader I'm afraid. Just an Oracle Database Administrator at 5 Canada Square, Canary Wharf. Got a 6 month contract but should be good for 2 years. After two years, contractor's contracts are automatically terminated.
> 
> Gym is fantastic though at OCS (which is the site 2 mins down the road at Cabot Square).


nice one mate.....my company supplies CS in America with their infrastructure managements software to which i am a consultant on unfortunatly CS in canary wharf use a different application.....i will agree with you on the gym their though


----------



## Huntingground

Pscarb said:


> nice one mate.....my company supplies CS in America with their infrastructure managements software to which i am a consultant on unfortunatly CS in canary wharf use a different application.....i will agree with you on the gym their though


Cheers mate. What software is it by the way? Any time you are in CW and fancy a workout, I can sign you in for £10. :beer:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

I'm a sparky apprentice so currently earn about 10k a year. It's **** ATM but it's a means to an end. And in a few years I should be rolling with you big dogs earning a decent wedge.


----------



## dongrammar

Can you computer guys give a bit of info on what you do day to day and how you got into it?


----------



## adesign

dongrammar said:


> Can you computer guys give a bit of info on what you do day to day and how you got into it?


I develop software for banking systems and perform security analysis on systems. Got into it by having a strong passion enabling me to digest a massive ****nal of knowledge and getting the required qualifications. Its not something you can do just for the money!


----------



## Smitch

dongrammar said:


> Can you computer guys give a bit of info on what you do day to day and how you got into it?


I work in IT, sales though selling software as a service (SaaS) for the last 3 years, not techy. Just moved into virtualisation.


----------



## 3752

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate. What software is it by the way? Any time you are in CW and fancy a workout, I can sign you in for £10. :beer:


it is a product called Celsius it is a SQL based platform


----------



## Huntingground

Pscarb said:


> it is a product called Celsius it is a SQL based platform


Not heard of it. I will ask the NY guys about it.

One weird thing about the gym is the the weights i.e. the discs are in pounds. So instead of a 20KG disc, there is a 45lber. Never seen them before, made by Ivanko (I think). Probably yankee.


----------



## GeordieSteve

35k as a 3rd line IT engineer/project technical lead...well I was until the company I work for told us they were outsourcing to India on Monday grrrr


----------



## GeordieSteve

Geo said:


> 41k for me, and the burd earns 31k, trying to run 3 house, 3 cars, one being the supra where my money goes, saves her getting it.


 CRIKEY Geo I remember you from mkivsupra.net


----------



## skinnyfat

dongrammar said:


> Can you computer guys give a bit of info on what you do day to day and how you got into it?


Team Leader / Oracle Developer

I do the full life cycle with my team on projects, gather requirements, design, code (altho code design is prob order in truth), test and implement.

I got a degree in maths, you either coded or went into stats in dem days.


----------



## Huntingground

skinnyfat - Developer as in the developer applications - Forms etc or pure PL/SQL?


----------



## skinnyfat

Huntingground said:


> skinnyfat - Developer as in the developer applications - Forms etc or pure PL/SQL?


both 10g at the mo


----------



## Andy Dee

I work 10 hours a week and have a 3 bedroom semi bought and paid for.

Does that count as having money :confused1:


----------



## TIMMY_432

The_Kernal said:


> 50K AND WIFE 30K
> 
> STILL FVCKING SKINT THO..!


Sorry mate but seein this really p1ssed me off lol how the fcuk can you be skint on that!!!!!! I earn 14k and so does my other half and we really really struggle!! You don't no how good you've got it pal, try livin on 14k a year!


----------



## SK-XO

TIMMY_432 said:


> Sorry mate but seein this really p1ssed me off lol how the fcuk can you be skint on that!!!!!! I earn 14k and so does my other half and we really really struggle!! You don't no how good you've got it pal, try livin on 14k a year!


Depends on ones life style. I could live on 14 k a year easily. But then I could live on 80k easily a year. Maybe he likes a big lifestyle.... i.e. has a big house, likes his nights out, expensive cars etc and therefore it costs him a lot.

Personally if I won the lottery i'd prob donate a large portion of it, I wouldn't even spend it.... it would lie in a bank account, i've no real interest in flash cars or top designer this or that....

People need to live within their means, i've got pals who make say 20k a year but are in rakes of debt because they just spend spend spend. Maybe it's just me :confused1: ? if I had 20k a year say after tax, I'd divide it up see what my expenses are per month subtract that see what I have left, even if it is a few hundred save a small amount of it each month say 100 quid and keep that for any big bills coming up i.e. insurance etc... So try that mate, chances are your probs wasting money everywhere on small things that all add up.


----------



## craftybutcher

SK-XO said:


> within their means


NOt really I could double my (I wish) salary and would still live beyond it.

It's there to be spent.

If anybody has got any readies spare they are stuggling to get rid of, from Thai brides to chocolate sombreros I'll find a way to waste it.


----------



## Murray

£15500 actual earning, but we have a non contributory pension which takes it up to about 18-19k per year. Skint now, but if i stay with NatWest until pensionable age i will be minted!!!! God forbid i stay that long, still waiting for a prison officer job to come available.


----------



## SK-XO

flanagan said:


> NOt really I could double my (I wish) salary and would still live beyond it.
> 
> It's there to be spent.
> 
> If anybody has got any readies spare they are stuggling to get rid of, from Thai brides to chocolate sombreros I'll find a way to waste it.


Mate i've got a pile of cash in the bank account but I don't use it. I could but don't see the point in wasting it on crap...


----------



## sawyer

i earn between £25000 and £30000 and my misses earns about £600000 not bad for a 23 year old although she does put the hours in still not managed to buy a house though


----------



## standardflexer

sawyer said:


> i earn between £25000 and £30000 and my misses earns about £600000 not bad for a 23 year old although she does put the hours in still not managed to buy a house though


Your mrs earns 600,000 a year what does she do lol


----------



## coflex

Gym Bunny said:


> See I'm so tempted to click the I'm a millionaire button just to screw up the poll but I earn about £12K...before the £ dropped against the € though I was earning less than £10K


emmm... is it a labour of love? that's not much earnings for an intelligent lady. :confused1:


----------



## suliktribal

42 hour week for 190 quid after tax.

'Nuff said.


----------



## johnzy

i don,t work, more time for eating and sleeping, wife earns 95000 grand a year so shes minted i am broke.


----------



## pod13

I'm an astronaut cowboy millionaire. Surprised some of my friends who do the same haven't already posted here?


----------



## sawyer

shes in the banking sector


----------



## tiny76

I made 48k take home last year but i banged the hours in did 84hrs a week on nights, thats 7/12s for 10 weeks solid and 56 a week after that.


----------



## Paul85

25k a year not the best but there's scope to move up the ladder and earn more down the line so i'm happy, I know alot of bloke's at work who earn a good 45+k a year and are skint because they live beyond their means and everything is on the never never so to me it's how well you manage your money that makes the difference.

As long as i have my first house by the end of the year and be able to afford a holiday a year and a few bit's of clobber "internet shopping whore" i'll be happy plodding along.


----------



## PaulB

£36,500 for me and about £17.000 for the missus. Just had a promotion so got more hassle to go with it. And yes, we are always pleading poverty.


----------



## big pete

ive jsut given up work to go back into college as an immature, mature student.

but what ive given up was about 14k a year. so not much of a sacrifice

GF has done very well for herself, her tax bill per annum is nearly 5years of my wages


----------



## adesign

£550, 000 PA?

What does she do?


----------



## big pete

expert witness for CPS


----------



## Magic Torch

big pete said:


> ive jsut given up work to go back into college as an immature, mature student.
> 
> but what ive given up was about 14k a year. so not much of a sacrifice
> 
> GF has done very well for herself, her tax bill per annum is nearly 5years of my wages


Mate knock her up and be a house husband 

First few years might be hard, but after that (when they go to school) you can drop them off at 9am, hit the gym, 'do' lunch with the other mums (MILFS).....little shopping, run the hoover over...pick kids up and whack on a DVD....when she comes in sigh deeply and tell her your cained....kids been playing up and then pop out to pub to watch footie 

WIN!


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> Mate knock her up and be a house husband
> 
> First few years might be hard, but after that (when they go to school) you can drop them off at 9am, hit the gym, 'do' lunch with the other mums (MILFS).....little shopping, run the hoover over...pick kids up and whack on a DVD....when she comes in sigh deeply and tell her your cained....kids been playing up and then pop out to pub to watch footie
> 
> WIN!


LMFAO!


----------



## craftybutcher

Magic Torch said:


> Mate knock her up and be a house husband
> 
> First few years might be hard, but after that (when they go to school) you can drop them off at 9am, hit the gym, 'do' lunch with the other mums (MILFS).....little shopping, run the hoover over...pick kids up and whack on a DVD....when she comes in sigh deeply and tell her your cained....kids been playing up and then pop out to pub to watch footie
> 
> WIN!


Awesome, male pride can go and fcuk itself. :thumbup1:


----------



## adesign

big pete said:


> expert witness for CPS


Earning over half a million a year?!

Can we share?


----------



## dsldude

adesign said:


> Earning over half a million a year?!
> 
> Can we share?


If she pays 70K income tax a year her earnings would be more like 200-250k still hell of a lot of cash though :laugh:


----------



## monstermagnet

40 grand last year after tax .

I'm the only income in our house of 5.


----------



## Smitch

Me and my missus were talking about money the other day. If we hadn't of both been idiots with our money when we were younger we'd be so much better off now.

We both earn well above the national average and own a nice place but I have credit card/loan repayments totalling £500 a month for crap I shelled out on years ago and she pays out about he same.

Steer well clear of credit cards and you'll be ok! I've already paid £4k off one this year and have £6k to pay off another one but once I've cleared that I'll sorted.


----------



## adesign

dsldude said:


> If she pays 70K income tax a year her earnings would be more like 200-250k still hell of a lot of cash though :laugh:


Ahh yes, my bad http://listentotaxman.com/index.php :whistling:

Not bad, for a girl :lol:


----------



## Glassback

I earn a decent wage and Im a pretty young, I'm in the 50k section but got involved in the right crowd for once and ended up in a lucrative industry. Glad I had some luck as the first few years of adulthood were crap.

I have 3 GCSE's but as long as my colleagues who have computer science degrees dont know should be ok!

I have always handled money well even when I was getting paid 13.5k for punching invoices in to a system.

Much more imprortant that money is family. If you have a decent family you are whey richer than most.


----------



## hotchy

Good news! Just sold super mario galaxy £20 in the kitty! Thats tonight drinks sorted! £1 a pint :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

Jayy said:


> Every year I go out and buy the paper due to the rich list and it got me thinking about the peps on here. Any millionaires out there? Maybe multi millionaires? What are you guys earning? I know we have everyone from business owners to students here so will be quite interesting.


Im not rich but my mates Dad is on the list and it worth about 600 million.

Been to his pad a few times. Its not bad!


----------



## 19072

im in the 10-25k range. 23yrs old earn just shy of 21k year with company van and mobile.

money is nothing if you are not happy. my job atm im not liking a whole lot. i want to be a firefighter. if it means a drop in income then so be it.


----------



## craftybutcher

herc said:


> i want to be a firefighter. if it means a drop in income then so be it.


I want to be one too but would not be happy with the pay cut


----------



## kevo

31k for me, biding my time for when the mrs pay increases, 2ny year PE teacher but she showed me they pay scales..... FARK, teachers are on a good screw!! Early retirement for me!! :thumb:


----------



## boro62

well let me just say i will be the first millionaire to post on ere, I have a millionhairs on my body lol. :lol:


----------



## kac

Roughly 40k between me and the wife but by **** this is an expensive hobby, and the daughters into horse riding thats also ****n expensive, i have a very expensive family but a love every minute of it. lol  :thumb:


----------



## quinn85

25 unemployed and signing on, it's grim and depressing. Going through the process of joining the army, starting salary of approx 16k when/if i'm in


----------



## marsh

im only on 14.5k at the minuite but will be rising to 16k after 6 months.

im also only at the start of my career so i have alot of chance for promotion and i have an uncapped salary as a chef,

i.e gordon ramsy = millionare, but without being a celebrity chef, avarage earnings are between 30k - 65k


----------



## PHMG

I'm rich.

I dont have a lot of money, but im happy as fook and the things i do want are achievable for anyone.


----------



## crampy

im on 120 a week at the moment, but i am on minimum wage


----------



## Bashy

Working for the steelworks on 17k a year, soon to give it up to start working for myslef and hopefully end up on alot more!!


----------



## Jalapa

I just returned the readers digest prize draw.

I'm a potential millionaire!


----------



## Little Ron

I am the only earner in my household as my wife gave up work to raise our son for a few years. Its a bit of a struggle as all the flash cash and hobby money has gone but its sooo worth it and only temporary. When then boy goes to school she will get another job and the hobby fund can begin again.


----------



## NoodleArms

im a squaddy on 25k and spend it on booze and whores


----------



## GreedyBen

I get just over £40k and the Mrs slightly less. Still have no money to play with though! I have no career prospects though just got to stick it out, she's got good promotion prospects so I'm hoping on being a kept man one day!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

I went from working at House Of Fraser to quitting my job to become a fulltime poker player for 3 years earning roughly £50k first year, £20k second year, £10k last year(ran outer steam/patience/commitment) to being an Order Processor/Project Co-ordinator where I am now for a Sat-Comm Network Integrating company.

I'm on £18k(should be more with the stress/work load) but considering I went from having no job for 3 years and this was the first interview I went for I'm happy as Larry with it! Should be able to blag £20k by the end of the year at which point I may finally be able to afford to move out!


----------



## Mitch.

Student so whatever my loan is!

Loan came in a week or so ago and have barely anything left after holiday, a festival, a fine and my first cycle 

Worked as a fitness instructor for the year before on a sh!tty £11,900 before tax.


----------



## Marine1

I'm on 67k basic rate Not bad for 26


----------



## barsnack

Marine1 said:


> I'm on 67k basic rate Not bad for 26


i make a measly £180 aweek at my caravan site, but i make an extra £100 selling e's to the kids


----------



## Bamse

Marine1 said:


> I'm on 67k basic rate Not bad for 26


Generally no, but it depends on what you do and how long you've been doing it.


----------



## Marine1

Bamse said:


> Generally no, but it depends on what you do and how long you've been doing it.


Was navy but wrapped it retrained and broke into marine engineering offshore on jackup vessels . now involved with jacking finally that can net 600-1000 a day but can be boring.

So will stick to the 6 months work I do


----------



## jakelad

Marine1 said:


> I'm on 67k basic rate Not bad for 26


An what is it you do?


----------



## Marine1

jakelad said:


> An what is it you do?


Marine engineer class 2 offshore, still moving up the ladder


----------



## Pictor

67k ^^^ maybe one day for me:whistling:

I'm only on 29k basic but I earn over 35k with overtime and holiday cover but I'm only half way up the ladder so to speak!


----------



## Raptor

Lol i love how 5% of people on UKM are millionaires... when stylistically only 5% of people get 50k+


----------



## barsnack

Raptor said:


> Lol i love how 5% of people on UKM are millionaires... when stylistically only 5% of people get 50k+


Meat heads can't count


----------



## Hera

Raptor said:


> Lol i love how 5% of people on UKM are millionaires... when stylistically only 5% of people get 50k+


You mean statistically yeah? I think that stylistically means something very different?

I do wonder if there is a correlation between people who aspire to earn a lot and people who aspire to be the best they can pyhsically too...?


----------



## Raptor

Katy said:


> You mean statistically yeah? I think that stylistically means something very different?
> 
> I do wonder if there is a correlation between people who aspire to earn a lot and people who aspire to be the best they can pyhsically too...?


I let spellcheck do its work, it failed me ha... and people who achieve in some areas often achieve in others, just look at Branch Warren

but at the end of the day the figures of 1 in 20 UKMers being a millionaire is bullsh!t, but dunno why people would kid themselves on a poll


----------



## barsnack

Katy said:


> You mean statistically yeah? I think that stylistically means something very different?
> 
> I do wonder if there is a correlation between people who aspire to earn a lot and people who aspire to be the best they can pyhsically too...?


not me personally, i want to push myself physically to the limit, were as career wise, i passed up a job in the oil and gas industry last year as it would involve alot of over time (would be making 6figures in 5 years), im not ambitious in anyway


----------



## Bamse

I think you'll also find that statistically, people tend to have slightly giant penises on the internet.


----------



## barsnack

Bamse said:


> I think you'll also find that statistically, people tend to have slightly giant penises on the internet.


although im typing this message with mine


----------



## Barbell mafia

i'm a serial dolemonger!


----------



## Raptor

Barbell mafia said:


> i'm a serial dolemonger!


The 'mafia' part of your name gives it away ha


----------



## Bamse

barsnack said:


> although im typing this message with mine


On your mobile, no doubt.


----------



## Barbell mafia

Raptor said:


> The 'mafia' part of your name gives it away ha


well i make £ on the side but cant really discuss my methods on here!


----------



## kingdale

is it wrong for money to barely motivate me?


----------



## Hera

kingdale said:


> is it wrong for money to barely motivate me?


I don't think so...it doesn't motivate me massively...though it does to a degree...I want to be able to support myslef financially but am not motivated by the the idea of being rich.


----------



## MarkFranco

kingdale said:


> is it wrong for money to barely motivate me?


No, ive got friends who just chase every bit of work under the sun to earn more money, all they talk about is how much over time they have done, you go round there house they will tell you how much everything cost, what there going to buy in xx years when they saved xx money from xx hours.

****ing boring


----------



## EssexMalRider

Ive been poor, ive been in debt and now im comfortable. I believe I have the capacity to have had an alternative career in which i would have been more comfortable, but i have no complaints.


----------



## Geonix

MY job after university starting salery is roughly 52k


----------



## barsnack

NickDuffy said:


> MY job after university starting salery is roughly 52k


whats your job


----------



## Bamse

barsnack said:


> whats your job


spelcheker


----------



## barsnack

Bamse said:


> spelcheker


haha very good


----------



## Naneek

Something smells fishy here, I know from experience that for most of you just staying in shape is a costly process, Food, Food and Food, Vits, Special Vits, protein and gym memberships don't come cheap. Yet a lot on here claim to be on the poverty line. Is there something i am missing or am i spending too much on this trip?


----------



## Bamse

Naneek said:


> Something smells fishy here, I know from experience that for most of you just staying in shape is a costly process, Food, Food and Food, Vits, Special Vits, protein and gym memberships don't come cheap. Yet a lot on here claim to be on the poverty line. Is there something i am missing or am i spending too much on this trip?


Old money. A lot of guys who spend tons on gear and supps, as well as binge drink every weekend tend to come from very well to do families and are financially indepedent. They only hold down minimum wage-jobs because they like having something to do.


----------



## Pictor

Naneek said:


> Something smells fishy here, I know from experience that for most of you just staying in shape is a costly process, Food, Food and Food, Vits, Special Vits, protein and gym memberships don't come cheap. Yet a lot on here claim to be on the poverty line. Is there something i am missing or am i spending too much on this trip?


This thread only asks what YOU earn though! Like me, I only earn 35k on my own but with the misses! Well thats another story


----------



## artful_dodger87

Marine1 said:


> Marine engineer class 2 offshore, still moving up the ladder


Alright im working towards being a marine engineer too. I'll be getting my EOOW class 3 in July hopefully if I pass my orals. Is it a jack-up vessel or rigg? How did you get offshore specially "jack-up" from the navy. Every job I see are looking for previous x amount of experience. ****es me off lol


----------



## Grantewhite

I curently make 15k doin security but as of tomorow i will be making 27k a year at my new job  **** yea hahahah


----------



## Marine1

m_momo1 said:


> Alright im working towards being a marine engineer too. I'll be getting my EOOW class 3 in July hopefully if I pass my orals. Is it a jack-up vessel or rigg? How did you get offshore specially "jack-up" from the navy. Every job I see are looking for previous x amount of experience. ****es me off lol


Where you training shields or Glasgow?

I bit the bullet and did the whole course on the apprentice wages but hey it's a good trade to have , my company dint take me on so went agency and got a break on a jack up vessel and that was it found all the rite websites ect and know all the offshore people in Aberdeen so works not a massive issue.

Get your class 3 and there are some decent jobs away from the normal merchant side

What company you with

How far off qualifying ? Willing to help you out if you need advice ect


----------



## NB89

21 and about 65-70k.


----------



## barsnack

would be more helpful if you could post what your job is, no pint saying im making such and such....good dammit i want to know were the money is


----------



## Milky

£4 k a year as a male escort..........

Not much work for fat ugly gits apparently.


----------



## artful_dodger87

Marine1 said:


> Where you training shields or Glasgow?
> 
> I bit the bullet and did the whole course on the apprentice wages but hey it's a good trade to have , my company dint take me on so went agency and got a break on a jack up vessel and that was it found all the rite websites ect and know all the offshore people in Aberdeen so works not a massive issue.
> 
> Get your class 3 and there are some decent jobs away from the normal merchant side
> 
> What company you with
> 
> How far off qualifying ? Willing to help you out if you need advice ect


I'm training at glasgow college, with clyde marine sponsored by vroon offshore. They basically do supply, stand-by, AHTS, seismic thats the offshore side and they have lots of deep sea ships over in singapore. But as a cadet we were stuck on the new small diesel electric stand by ships. Which means we hardly got any real hands on experience with engines etc. The general problem on these ships are the contractors work on anything major on crew change day and the engineers just do the PPM and general maintenance, were operators (which the polish love). Nice if you know what your doing, not so good if your trying to learn your trade lol

I finish college on july 8th then i'll probably do my orals around that time, need to start studying and stop feeling hard done.

What company did you train with?

Vroon has a sister comapny who wins most of the wind farm installation projects at sea and they're brining out their 3rd jack-up vessel on august/sept so I could possibly try to get my foot in the door there but I doubt they'd take on newly qualified 3rds/4ths engineers if they do.

What comapny are you with now?


----------



## Marine1

m_momo1 said:


> I'm training at glasgow college, with clyde marine sponsored by vroon offshore. They basically do supply, stand-by, AHTS, seismic thats the offshore side and they have lots of deep sea ships over in singapore. But as a cadet we were stuck on the new small diesel electric stand by ships. Which means we hardly got any real hands on experience with engines etc. The general problem on these ships are the contractors work on anything major on crew change day and the engineers just do the PPM and general maintenance, were operators (which the polish love). Nice if you know what your doing, not so good if your trying to learn your trade lol
> 
> I finish college on july 8th then i'll probably do my orals around that time, need to start studying and stop feeling hard done.
> 
> What company did you train with?
> 
> Vroon has a sister comapny who wins most of the wind farm installation projects at sea and they're brining out their 3rd jack-up vessel on august/sept so I could possibly try to get my foot in the door there but I doubt they'd take on newly qualified 3rds/4ths engineers if they do.
> 
> What comapny are you with now?


Your on about Mpi I worked on the resolution not a bad vessel really, pay was ok for a 3rd too

I did my training on small tankers **** as not mutes hands on ect but hey gets you a licence

Are you planning on doing a couple of trips after you qualify as a couple of stamps in discharge book would help when you apply else where


----------



## skinso

bigjers said:


> Hell im rich as [email protected] and dont care who nows it and what anyone says ive worked my ass off to get where i am today and proud of it me and my brother a own a chain of car valeting sites in Northern Ireland.Have contracts with Charles Hurst/Roy Wilsons lot of big car sales outfits been going for seven years now must have 60 people work for us and we still muck in ourselves.


where abouts in larne u training mate


----------



## Don-karam

Over 2 years made over 100k from Poker  plus I'm student.

Thank fck for poker, paid my uni fees


----------



## tombsc

Converted back to £s I make about 60k as a project manager.

Also been playing around with websites recently and for less than an hours work I'm making between £500 and £2500 per week from one site. Don't know how long it will last so not retiring yet!


----------



## Big Kris

Im currently living the rock star life style in Melbourne earning 50k english as a dialler manager for one of the big banks over here. With only having to pay rent and food i have money to play with which i never had in the UK

Its going to be coming to an end soon as my visa is up and will be back to the UK in a few months.


----------



## tombsc

Big Kris said:


> Im currently living the rock star life style in Melbourne earning 50k english as a dialler manager for one of the big banks over here. With only having to pay rent and food i have money to play with which i never had in the UK
> 
> Its going to be coming to an end soon as my visa is up and will be back to the UK in a few months.


I'm in Melbourne too! From Bath originally though. Where do you train?


----------



## Big Kris

tombsc said:


> I'm in Melbourne too! From Bath originally though. Where do you train?


I train at Dohertys in the city centre


----------



## tombsc

Big Kris said:


> I train at Dohertys in the city centre


Might try that one day. I'm in a contract with genesis in port Melbourne which is actually pretty good for a health club type gym.


----------



## Big Kris

tombsc said:


> Might try that one day. I'm in a contract with genesis in port Melbourne which is actually pretty good for a health club type gym.


Its good ruff gym  and its open 24/7 365 as well


----------



## djmacka

Then stand by for an inbox full of begging letters...

Mine being the first one sent :laugh:


----------



## djmacka

Naneek said:


> Something smells fishy here, I know from experience that for most of you just staying in shape is a costly process, Food, Food and Food, Vits, Special Vits, protein and gym memberships don't come cheap. Yet a lot on here claim to be on the poverty line. Is there something i am missing or am i spending too much on this trip?


I think thats how must of us are on the poverty line, take away money for gear, food etc & there isnt much left


----------



## djmacka

About 11k a year at main job (factory) but top that up with as much free chicken as i want & do a bit DJ'ing at weekends


----------



## empzb

just switched jobs again, 6 months ago was on 19.5k, now on 26k + good bens and bonus and career prospects as a print account manager. That said - feel poorer than ever! saving for a house and wedding doesnt come cheap! not to mention investing in my shisha lounge Houkara for improvements!


----------



## Rick_86

21.5 k after tax still skint tho :confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff

36k a year - skint though still!


----------



## Fitz13

£62k a year as a geologist in London, £10k of that goes on the trains to get to work though.


----------



## soob the dug

Architectural Engineer & Project manager with civil engineering consultant

25 - 50k

still skinto, the more you earn the bigger the house, car etc and as mentioned sups, meat and gear dont come for free.


----------



## huge monguss

I'm loaded and a millionaire :/ I wish


----------



## JANIKvonD

34k a year..counts for nothing after the kids ravage it


----------



## Raptor

I've said it before and i'll say it again, its funny how 5% of UKMers think they are Millioanires

When in reality only 5% or males earn 45k or over


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Raptor said:


> I've said it before and i'll say it again, its funny how 5% of UKMers think they are Millioanires
> 
> When in reality only 5% or males earn 45k or over


Wahoo im in that 5%


----------



## Redbeard85

I don't earn enough. Work in call centre, the most mind numbing job in the world...on a positive though, I do have a great missus and kids to come back too after a ****ty day


----------



## JANIKvonD

Raptor said:


> I've said it before and i'll say it again, its funny how 5% of UKMers think they are Millioanires
> 
> When in reality only 5% or males earn 45k or over


raptor.....ur avi is class


----------



## Fatstuff

JANIKvonD said:


> raptor.....ur avi is class


As always.


----------



## Tassotti

I think it shows a lack of class to boast about being a millionaire..

That's why I am keeping quiet

Also, being a millionaire these days is not that big a deal...


----------



## andy

just phoned my telebanking and it said..

your current balance is £750,000....

sorry....£7.50


----------



## deeconfrost

somewhere between £27,000=30.000


----------



## Glassback

I earn a decent wage now and in 2006 I was earning little over 15k - As for the richlist for UK-M then you would have to have a questionnaire on families, relationships and life in general as to me you can be rich with sod all in the bank and poor with billions.


----------



## big gun

28k as a Firefighter, best job in the world though.


----------



## bowey

Tassotti said:


> I think it shows a lack of class to boast about being a millionaire..
> 
> That's why I am keeping quiet
> 
> Also, being a millionaire these days is not that big a deal...


strong saying its lack of class to boast yet strait after you say its not a big deal loool....


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Glassback said:


> I earn a decent wage now and in 2006 I was earning little over 15k - As for the richlist for UK-M then you would have to have a questionnaire on families, relationships and life in general as to me you can be rich with sod all in the bank and poor with billions.


Nail and Head!

I earn a decent enough amount that gets me away a few times a year and means I can live well.

I'm not rich by any means, I've got the best friends and family I could want though so in that respect I'm up there with my boy Big Willy Gates :lol:


----------



## N-Moo

just shy of 40k.... the majority of which quickly siphons out of my bank on bills just after payday.


----------



## Glassback

OK Lets mention numbers - I work for myself and turned over 123k last financial year and I would give you it all back but £15k to be back in the forces.

I would give it all back again but 28k to do what Big Gun does....


----------



## barsnack

make £180 after tax aweek working for the council, been outa uni graduate over 2years and still no job but got 5 interviews lined up til friday of next week so bound to get one and will see the wage around the £24000 mark. Still wont make me mentally happy, the test e and tren e cycle is doing that


----------



## BoxerJay

Varies, still at 6th form but work in a bar / hotel part time

At a guess, doing 4 nights a week (6 hour shifts), I might take £200+ with "tips" included.

So around £800 a month and close to £10,000 a year, pretty great tbh


----------



## Hayesy

17k a year i get my 1st wage next week i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hard times i have worked for 2 months with zero capital


----------



## dbgallery

barsnack said:


> make £180 after tax aweek working for the council, been outa uni graduate over 2years and still no job but got 5 interviews lined up til friday of next week so bound to get one and will see the wage around the £24000 mark. Still wont make me mentally happy, the test e and tren e cycle is doing that


good luck next week


----------



## andy

barsnack said:


> make £180 after tax aweek working for the council, been outa uni graduate over 2years and still no job but got 5 interviews lined up til friday of next week so bound to get one and will see the wage around the £24000 mark. Still wont make me mentally happy, the test e and tren e cycle is doing that


average council weekly wage here- £250 £300 a week. what do you do?


----------



## EssexMalRider

15k before tax after graduating. That was in 95. a lot better now.


----------



## Nocarbs

£79k last year this year probably slightly more


----------



## Fat

I earn 700k+ a year, I am CEO of Mcdonalds.


----------



## Nocarbs

Fat said:


> I earn 700k+ a year, I am CEO of Mcdonalds.


LOL Jim Skinner the CEO of Mcdonalds earns about 9million a year


----------



## vduboli

newdur said:


> before i left work to be a house husband i worked for TESCO for £36000


Doing what???


----------



## Massevil

manager probably

good pay supermarket managers


----------



## Simon01

19k but hopefully more once i qualify as a spark.


----------



## Earl-Hickey

44k before tax managing two burtons menswear stores, plus a clothing allowance that takes care of 80% of my wardrobe.

I'm happy with it, i'm only 24 with no uni qualification, think ive done alright for myself all things considered


----------



## Tommy10

Earl-Hickey said:


> 44k before tax managing two burtons menswear stores, plus a clothing allowance that takes care of 80% of my wardrobe.
> 
> I'm happy with it, i'm only 24 with no uni qualification, think ive done alright for myself all things considered


You have - well done !


----------



## vlb

75k a year now, no degree, lived in council estates all my life, single parent upbringing (mum passed away)

just goes to show what you can acheive with the right parenting and abit of luck


----------



## Glassback

vlb said:


> 75k a year now, no degree, lived in council estates all my life, single parent upbringing (mum passed away)
> 
> just goes to show what you can acheive with the right parenting and abit of luck


SPOT ON Mate! Like me, I do very well.... and like yourself, decent family, decent support and no decent grades... still earn more than most. But the more important part is I realise how little this actually means. I value my family more than valuables... because they are my valuables.


----------



## flinty90

i earn £150 per week :w00t:


----------



## Ukbeefcake

Got kicked out of school at 14 no gcse or nothing now have my own carpentry business and a couple of other little businesses on the side. Love making money!! Earn about 50k year don't see much as pump it back into businesses.


----------



## JG123

Ukbeefcake said:


> Got kicked out of school at 14 no gcse or nothing now have my own carpentry business and a couple of other little businesses on the side. Love making money!! Earn about 50k year don't see much as pump it back into businesses.


Would you recommend carpentry as a career mate?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

50k a year decent motor and yard considering this time ten yrs ago i was a homeless lookin over my shoulder and would do anything and everything for an ounce of sensi & ccr's


----------



## vlb

Glassback said:


> SPOT ON Mate! Like me, I do very well.... and like yourself, decent family, decent support and no decent grades... still earn more than most. But the more important part is I realise how little this actually means. I value my family more than valuables... because they are my valuables.


totally agree mate, most of my money goes on my family. i get terrible buyers guilt if im spending money on myself even buying a new tv causes a battle in my head. but i went out and bought my girl a 3k motorbike as a suprise gift for passing her CBT and Theory test without even thinking about it. having money isnt as important as having good family and friends.

i was on the dole for 3 years trying to get over losing my dad, living on £112 a fortnight isnt easy and i can still remember having to eat out of date food and borrow food etc. at the end of the day it was all my own doing, i got myself in that situation and i got myself out of it.

i love hearing of people who turn their life around.


----------



## sunn

Its not about how wealthy you are but how much muscle you got! Lol you can have all the money in the world but if you aint happy it don't mean nothing!


----------



## JG123

vlb said:


> totally agree mate, most of my money goes on my family. i get terrible buyers guilt if im spending money on myself even buying a new tv causes a battle in my head. but i went out and bought my girl a 3k motorbike as a suprise gift for passing her CBT and Theory test without even thinking about it. having money isnt as important as having good family and friends.
> 
> i was on the dole for 3 years trying to get over losing my dad, living on £112 a fortnight isnt easy and i can still remember having to eat out of date food and borrow food etc. at the end of the day it was all my own doing, i got myself in that situation and i got myself out of it.
> 
> i love hearing of people who turn their life around.


I also loved reading that, fair play to you pal


----------



## mikep81

vlb said:


> 75k a year now, no degree, lived in council estates all my life, single parent upbringing (mum passed away)
> 
> just goes to show what you can acheive with the right parenting and abit of luck


You make you're own destiny!

A friend of mine went travelling round the world instead of Uni with his girlfriend when he came back he started working as a labourer. He realised he liked working in construction and worked his nuts off to prove himself. With no qualifications and just pure determination and hard graft, with a little bit of luck thrown in he's now a project manager on over £100,000 with a 70% annual bonus (as long as he meets all his targets)!

I've got no degree or A-level's and do very well, but I put the effort in. I'm willing to work what is needed of me which sometimes includes over 100 hour weeks or up to 36 hour shifts. Not everyone needs to put as much effort in for the same reward but it all comes down to what you are willing to do, and whether or not you are happy with the rewards that the effort brings. I also agree with Glassback that family are much more important than anything else.


----------



## JG123

I left school with pretty rubish grades, work for the council now earning pretty **** but the people in my life are amazing which is something money cant buy


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Some body won 101million last night on the Euro, please tell me it wasn't some old person, whose not going to spend, whats the fu cks the point in playing it


----------



## Uncivilization

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Some body won 101million last night on the Euro, please tell me it wasn't some old person, whose not going to spend, whats the fu cks the point in playing it


If they didn't play then how would the amounts total up?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Uncivilization said:


> If they didn't play then how would the amounts total up?


Its nto about the playing mate, its about the not spending it and it "wont change my life" thing im on about...i play the lottery to dream about the things ill buy with the winnings, not to buy a cheap car and collar for my kitty etc


----------



## Ironclad

Kezz said:


> i voted millionaire... hopefully it will come true!!


You and 42 others I suspect...


----------



## teflondon

28k per year the now as a fireman. And the odd bob or 2 here and there with the odd bit of work here and there. Isn't a lot after mortgage, car etc. But gets me past. Could be a lot worse so I'm grateful of it


----------



## deeppurple

i must be one of the top earners on here..... :S


----------



## -Jack-

26K


----------



## MWVEC

It all depends where you live and how much the cost of living is in that particular surrounding area/country.

People working in central london will earn a hell of alot moe than someone living in belfast even if they are doing the same job.

Due to cost of living


----------



## Al n

Around 22k a year. Maybe more with over time which I've stopped doing now as the family life suffers, but I have to put in the hours to make that.

I play Lotto faithfully waiting to change my whole life.


----------



## broch316

a lot


----------



## durhamlad

Bugger all for me as out of work - just applied for a sports attendant job due to no work going in IT at present up here in Durham...... Strength and Conditioning Coach badges will hopefully get me further up the ladder in due course.....


----------



## bigdazz

julian coleman said:


> dont call me an officer son i worked for a living


with reply like that deffo sgt major lol

so i earn around 230 a week fitting woodburners as a subcontractor should be working for myself


----------



## Twisted

60k long long unsociable hours.


----------



## Ts23

MacUK said:


> What do you do?[/quote
> 
> Talk bull shi t HAHA


----------



## KRSOne

out of the 50 millionaires, anyone fancy sorting out my next supplement bill cos im fcking skint


----------



## 1010AD

at the bottom just been made redundant :crying:


----------



## Twisted

Ts23 said:


> I might but I get payed well and work very hard at it.
> 
> Mac I work in local government in a hated profession


----------



## atlant1s

think i have about -10k a year :cursing:


----------



## g-unot

19500, im an apprentice though and that doesn't include bonuses or OT, very skint!


----------



## Elbabbo

I used to earn 35k a year in sales. Then set my own business up and earned around 5k first year 7k second year. I tell you what earning so little after earning a good wage teaches you what you really do need in life and what you don't. I sold my fast car, stopped ****ing money up the wall and learnt that money doesnt always come easily.

I will set up another business but this time i will do it whilst working in the day to guarantee a wage. I set my first business up at 24 and now i am 26 have 2 other businesses in the pipeline. I will get rich or die trying...


----------



## broch316

Elbabbo said:


> I used to earn 35k a year in sales. Then set my own business up and earned around 5k first year 7k second year. I tell you what earning so little after earning a good wage teaches you what you really do need in life and what you don't. I sold my fast car, stopped ****ing money up the wall and learnt that money doesnt always come easily.
> 
> I will set up another business but this time i will do it whilst working in the day to guarantee a wage. I set my first business up at 24 and now i am 26 have 2 other businesses in the pipeline. I will get rich or die trying...


 great attitude mate not enough like u...


----------



## Elbabbo

I think so many people do what i did when they start earning a bit of money : go out more, flash car, buy lots of clothes and be frivilous. What I will do this time is save half my wages and make wise investments. Then when I have enough money behind me invest in property. There are no get rich quick schemes, it is just a case of saving, investing wisely and not living beyond your means. Trust me I have had to learn the hard way and what a lesson it was 2 years of earning not alot was tough but as I have now learnt what I need to spend money on I have still maintained a similar quality of life as previously.


----------



## TECH

Sell my soul to the NHS for 22k a year.


----------



## johnny_lee

Im defonatly ukms richest


----------



## barsnack

johnny_lee said:


> Im defonatly ukms richest


but not UKM's best speller


----------



## Dux

He's the richest in bullsh1t


----------



## johnny_lee

Dux said:


> He's the richest in bullsh1t


jelousey gets no man no were if life im affraid


----------



## olliel

jelousey and a high iq gets you every ask mark zuckerberg


----------



## Shady45

BONE said:


> more mistakes, its 'jealousy'


If that's the only error you picked up then I worry for you lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751

vlb said:


> 75k a year now, no degree, lived in council estates all my life, single parent upbringing (mum passed away)
> 
> just goes to show what you can acheive with the right parenting and abit of luck


Love stories like this what do you do mate?

Homegrown council estate lad here brought up by my single mum. Fcked up college due to a lot of things. Been working for about a year now only on 20k but have a lot of responsibility within the company which feels good. I've got a lot of ambitions and willing to make sacrifices just got to find the right path for me. It would be great to be on a wage like 75k a year not sure I will ever have the credentials to credibly get to that wage (without starting my own business). I'd personally be happy to be on 30k+ by time I'm 28-30 be just enough to live comfortably I think.


----------



## essexboy

j.m. said:


> I'm a student but get about £1500 a year with a part time job each weekend plus £95 a month from parents & sister pocket money.


You TAKE pocket money from your sister???


----------



## kingdale

on the dole drinking frosty jacks and eating all my dads food


----------



## kingdale

MacUK said:


> Wow...


remember jealousy gets you nowhere


----------



## Bradz

Money does not make you happy folks.

But by fcuk it help's. :whistling:


----------



## lxm

8-10k at the moment living with parents with 0 costs....

yet im skint.


----------



## vlb

Wardy21 said:


> Love stories like this what do you do mate?
> 
> Homegrown council estate lad here brought up by my single mum. Fcked up college due to a lot of things. Been working for about a year now only on 20k but have a lot of responsibility within the company which feels good. I've got a lot of ambitions and willing to make sacrifices just got to find the right path for me. It would be great to be on a wage like 75k a year not sure I will ever have the credentials to credibly get to that wage (without starting my own business). I'd personally be happy to be on 30k+ by time I'm 28-30 be just enough to live comfortably I think.


i work in IT mate, Virtualisation mainly. started of working in farmfoods though


----------



## Wardy211436114751

vlb said:


> i work in IT mate, Virtualisation mainly. started of working in farmfoods though


Cool just googled that was unsure what it was. How did you get into that after leaving school with no qualifications?

I've thought about starting an accountancy course whilst working but its tough and not sure how much I would enjoy it. Statistics are definitely my strong point and I do enjoy them somewhat and management accountancy is very complex from what I understand.


----------



## milzy

The first couple I wouldn't even bother getting out of bed for.


----------



## R20B

Just over £42k at 23 years old. Still skint lol feel no better off than when I was an apprentice on 18k...


----------



## cub

The options are bizarre: 10 to 25k and inbetween 25 and 50k are very broad considering most people in this country earn on average £27k. Should of had narrower bands.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Went from 12.5k last year to 30k this year and even though that's more than double, I still scrape the dregs the week before pay day!


----------



## Guest

badly_dubbed said:


> Went from 12.5k last year to 30k this year and even though that's more than double, I still scrape the dregs the week before pay day!


thats cuz you spent 10 grand on a home gym lol


----------



## badly_dubbed

Haha!! Reps


----------



## HJL

R20B said:


> Just over £42k at 23 years old. Still skint lol feel no better off than when I was an apprentice on 18k...


jeez mate what do you do, im 22, just going to first job on 14.5 and **** hours.


----------



## Conscript

Works out as 32.5k basic, but when I finish training I get a 25% offshore increase plus 50% increase for overtime, Got guys with same job as me, but contracted and not salaried, working 1 week on/off and clearing near on 5k per month!!


----------



## Sharpiedj

24k + whatever from my own business


----------



## R20B

HJL said:


> jeez mate what do you do, im 22, just going to first job on 14.5 and **** hours.


Work as a train engineer for Eurostar. Been there ever since I left school at 16 and done a 4 year engineering apprenticeship with them


----------



## barsnack

on 25k at the mo, will go up once pass exams related to job, and after year contract nxt year ill move up to 30k and hopefuly more


----------



## geeby112

Bradz said:


> Money does not make you happy folks.
> 
> I'd rather be sad in a mansion then I'm a run down council estate.
> 
> But by fcuk it help's. :whistling:


----------



## constantbulk

depends how much work i do last tax year earnt 18 k not bad considering the state of the country


----------



## hotchy

Am climbing up! Got.an extra 6 hours! Whoop £40 a week increase lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George

theres 47 liars on ukm lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Fatstuff said:


> 36k a year - skint though still!


am on 5k more now, just thought id update lol


----------



## scotty64

What is a millionaire??

Assets??

I own 2 houses outright, a 30k range rover sport outright, a 15k convertible beemer outright and 4 merc sprinters outright. Business turning over on average £280k per year for the last 8 years showing a £50k profit (on the books) every year from year 2 onwards............ITS ONLY MONEY.


----------



## Guest

£39k basic, P60 shows I earnt £47k last year with overtime....I'm still constantly skint!

Need to get my finances in order ASAP!


----------



## waddy9494

On 23,000 take home and that's looking after wife and 2 kids but least the house rent comes out my wage before I get it.


----------



## Lew1s

scotty64 said:


> What is a millionaire??
> 
> Assets??
> 
> I own 2 houses outright, a 30k range rover sport outright, a 15k convertible beemer outright and 4 merc sprinters outright. Business turning over on average £280k per year for the last 8 years showing a £50k profit (on the books) every year from year 2 onwards............ITS ONLY MONEY.


yet you still felt the need to list all that **** lol, don't **** me off


----------



## Jay.32

Tren Beast said:


> £39k basic, P60 shows I earnt £47k last year with overtime....I'm still constantly skint!
> 
> Need to get my finances in order ASAP!


no matter how much money we earn... theres always another hand waiting to take it off us:rolleyes:


----------



## Ironclad

God I am so poor compared to many of you guys, someone lend me a quid. Or gimme a decent job ffs..


----------



## scotty64

Lew1s said:


> yet you still felt the need to list all that **** lol, don't **** me off


Whats your point??

Do you want me to say I'm a millionaire.....you'd still think CVUNT!!

You can have all the money you need and more but still feel depressed, under pressure, insecure and not wanted so whats the point in this f*ckin thread........£50k on the books. There ya go.


----------



## Machette

scotty64 said:


> What is a millionaire??
> 
> Assets??
> 
> I own 2 houses outright, a 30k range rover sport outright, a 15k convertible beemer outright and 4 merc sprinters outright. Business turning over on average £280k per year for the last 8 years showing a £50k profit (on the books) every year from year 2 onwards............ITS ONLY MONEY.


Bro if you dont mind me asking; what do you do?


----------



## scotty64

MonstaMuscle said:


> Bro if you dont mind me asking; what do you do?


I buy/sell motorcycles from the UK market for european traders/dealers, We also transport motorcycles around the UK for dealers and general public.


----------



## adamcmwck

I work 15 minute walk from my house, in the office at 7:30/8am and leave at 4 Monday to Friday. Earn circa 40k pa so can't not grumble


----------



## LunaticSamurai

scotty64 said:


> I buy/sell motorcycles from the UK market for european traders/dealers, We also transport motorcycles around the UK for dealers and general public.


Can't do me a good deal on an R6 can you?


----------



## rb79

£24k per year, wife 2 kids and plenty yellow sticker items from the supermarket


----------



## broch316

people care to much about the big number. money is just a big circle it comes in then goes out. as long as you get what u want it doesnt matter how much u make.


----------



## Boshlop

reckon just under 8k a year for a 19 full time student is canny like, got me gym mebership and food then i'm a happy bunny


----------



## Bulk2010

Run a property management company last years salary 52k - hopefully improving cos i'm working my butt off 24/7. No wife. No kids . . . but I got a nice motor LOL - 28 years old


----------



## Bulk2010

p.s had to go ages in the begining with next to no salary so making up for it a bit now.


----------



## Bulk2010

p.s.s I'm still a tight wad !


----------



## The Beast

I have been flying high for a while on £120k per annum, but quit my job at the end of march. Was chief exec of a large college but despite enjoying the spoils that money brought, it didn't make me happy and often took me away from my wife and kids.

Looking for a new job now with a better work life balance and more time for my training.


----------



## Jux

The Beast said:


> I have been flying high for a while on £120k per annum, but quit my job at the end of march. Was chief exec of a large college but despite enjoying the spoils that money brought, it didn't make me happy and often took me away from my wife and kids.
> 
> Looking for a new job now with a better work life balance and more time for my training.


Fair play. I'd have found it too hard to walk away from that much cash.


----------



## The Beast

It was a tough decision but feel loads better for doing it. Its only money at the end of the day. Once you et past £50k it doesn't mean anything.....I was just saving it for a rainy day.


----------



## Jux

The Beast said:


> It was a tough decision but feel loads better for doing it. Its only money at the end of the day. Once you et past £50k it doesn't mean anything.....I was just saving it for a rainy day.


Bet you're sitting on a small fortune eh? :whistling:


----------



## scotty64

Me and my wife lost a baby in january, I'd give everything I've got now if it could have made things turn out differently.....Money isn't everything.


----------



## The Beast

scotty64 said:


> Me and my wife lost a baby in january, I'd give everything I've got now if it could have made things turn out differently.....Money isn't everything.


That's terrible mate.....nothing worse in life than losing a child. I have two little boys and the thought of anything happening to either of them scares the life out of me.

Don't know what to say to that to be honest.....can't imagine anything will make you feel better.


----------



## The Beast

Jux said:


> Bet you're sitting on a small fortune eh? :whistling:


Not the way my wife spends money.....she's a bloody shopaholic!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> 50k a year decent motor and yard considering this time ten yrs ago i was a homeless lookin over my shoulder and would do anything and everything for an ounce of sensi & ccr's


Got laid off got rid of Motor got new job and paycut... 35k joys of "reccesion" (spelling)


----------



## scotty64

Thats why I chucked myself back into training, When I'm not working I'm training. Its life mate, nothing nobody did. Just have to pick yourself up and get on with it.

We felt like just selling up everything and going abroad, Thats why I listed the things I did.....I knew there would be a smart **** comment on it without knowing the reasons.

Good thing is me and my wife are stronger than ever, you hear of when some couples lose a child it drives them apart, talking is key.


----------



## jake87

not sure but got my own 57 plate combo van with hot and cold blowers, keep fit windows, steering wheel, glovebox etc so not doing too badly for myself


----------



## Simspin

this thread is vulgar, who cares what you earn duz it change who you are ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Simspin said:


> this thread is vulgar, who cares what you earn duz it change who you are ?


Put a few million in my bank and watch me change.


----------



## Ninja_smurf

47 millionares? i reckon at least 46 of yous are full of sh1te lol


----------



## Simspin

LunaticSamurai said:


> Put a few million in my bank and watch me change.


Lol think thats the point, them with more want to sing about it i would rather be happy with nothing than miserable with every thing, each to his own and all that tho!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Simspin said:


> Lol think thats the point, them with more want to sing about it i would rather be happy with nothing than miserable with every thing, each to his own and all that tho!


I'd be happy if i was a millionaire. :lol:

I always wondered what it would be like to be able to do whatever you wanted and not worry about it. Do all the things you only ever dreamed about or sw in a movie, off the cuff, no holds barred, fvck it i'll buy that today, or fly there.


----------



## Guest

Ninja_smurf said:


> 47 millionares? i reckon at least 46 of yous are full of sh1te lol


I voted that lol so at least one of us is def full of ****


----------



## Fat

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'd be happy if i was a millionaire. :lol:
> 
> I always wondered what it would be like to be able to do whatever you wanted and not worry about it. Do all the things you only ever dreamed about or sw in a movie, off the cuff, no holds barred, fvck it i'll buy that today, or fly there.


Just ask GymGym.


----------



## Ninja_smurf

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I voted that lol so at least one of us is def full of ****


 :thumb: me too :thumb:

number 47 will be gymgym and his word is gospel so everyone except gymgym who voted millionare, yous are full of sh1te lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Fat said:


> Just ask GymGym.


I don't have to ask, he already knows. :innocent:


----------



## Ninja_smurf

I heard gymgym is so rich it was he who bailed out the bank of ireland, not the Germans


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Ninja_smurf said:


> I heard gymgym is so rich it was he who bailed out the bank of ireland, not the Germans


Uh oh!!


----------



## Jimboi

I'm a student, work just enough to cover food and fuel costs. One day I'll be of use to society.


----------



## Simspin

Fat said:


> Just ask GymGym.


Rich and GAY wat a mix, like a kid in a candy shop, dont tell any one or he will assassinate you :2guns:


----------



## Simspin

James.H said:


> I'm a student, work just enough to cover food and fuel costs. One day I'll be of use to society.


dont be daft fcuk the rich, down with the conservative fat cats!


----------



## TF03

If we are talking about assets. Then I'm probably over a mill.

I was lucky enough to inherit my grandparents house a few years ago. Was worth approx £900k a few years ago. No mortgage l, all in my name. I consider myself very fortunate. And down to earth. I've always had to work hard, and my current job I only earn about £20k a year. I still have my debts, student loans, bills to play etc.

Still I consider myself very lucky for what I have.

Edit: may I add, not boasting about it. Just answering the question. I've grafted through uni, worked on roofs, behind bars, in nightclubs, in call centres. I know teach children sports, which I love. I'm still have about 20k of my student debt left to pay as well.


----------



## Ragingagain

wow its insane how much some people on here earn. good stuff,

cant wait to finish my degree and get into full time employment. have got a placement this summer paying equivalent to 13k pa which is too not cool but prob the highest paid job or second highest paid job ive had out of the 20, so im very greatfull. being a security guard with g4s at like 60h was the best i got lol

i have some family issues i could help with once i graduate but after that fcuk it i aint getting married for shyte.. for a man alone even 20k is plenty


----------



## Brawn

Last tax year £39k b4 tax. Disposable income, about 39 pence! I've found the more you earn the expensive life becomes.


----------



## skinnnyfat

I don't know how much I earn and frankly I don't want to as I am a walking ****ing cash point for my various children and the various women I had them with. WHo the **** needs £400 for ****ing har extensions.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Made 70,000 in the last 7 months. I'm happy with it


----------



## Whimsical

are we taking before or after the government rapes my wallet?

I'd have to crunch some numbers to be sure, but I'm pretty sure I'm a billionaire before taxes

After tax I have just about enough to keep a roof over my head and eat a reasonably good diet


----------



## andyparry123

46k last year

0k disposable :0(


----------



## puurboi

poor as fúck, that will change with my new job!


----------



## Bradz

Well made my first million and near spent it too so I'm doing well 

I'm still your typical miserable Scottish git haha.

My down fall is cars and they drain me real bad but you can't take money with you and you never know what's round the corner.


----------



## dipdabs

I have a good wage... Then lose it all in childcare! Bring on school when it's free and we can b rich lol


----------



## Phenix

Foock money long as you got enuff to get by. Think it will make you happy balls


----------



## doggy

Phenix said:


> Foock money long as you got enuff to get by. Think it will make you happy balls


give it to me then phenix


----------



## Phenix

doggy said:


> give it to me then phenix


I need it for protein And hookers bud


----------



## doggy

Phenix said:


> I need it for protein And hookers bud


so do i.


----------



## Phenix

doggy said:


> so do i.


I will see if they do a two for one day You would not take up much time lol


----------



## KRIS_B

It depends on how many big issue magazines I sell to be honest!


----------



## Guest

Kaywoodham said:


> I have a good wage... Then lose it all in childcare! Bring on school when it's free and we can b rich lol


what do u do kay you're always on here!


----------



## Guest

Bradz said:


> Well made my first million and near spent it too so I'm doing well
> 
> I'm still your typical miserable Scottish git haha.
> 
> My down fall is cars and they drain me real bad but you can't take money with you and you never know what's round the corner.


how'd you make a mill


----------



## alan_wilson

If I smash the over time, I can earn around 25k a yr.

If i just do my job, no over time 18k a yr


----------



## Guest

i started my new job (no longer self employed booo fuk paypal booo) on friday.

meant to be 50k + car

better than the last year of 800 a month army trainee wages, how the fuk i survived on that i dunno


----------



## IGotTekkers

Can't say how much I earn because I don't know, depends on how many hours I want to do and wether or not I feel like paying tax for the year 

I know one thing though.. Earning more money just means your bills and cost of living goes up. In comparison, you'll always be just as skint and as unhappy and "struggle" no matter how much you earn


----------



## Guest

IGotTekkers said:


> Can't say how much I earn because I don't know, depends on how many hours I want to do and wether or not I feel like paying tax for the year
> 
> I know one thing though.. Earning more money just means your bills and cost of living goes up. In comparison, you'll always be just as skint and as unhappy and "struggle" no matter how much you earn


not at all.

maybe if you're talking the difference between earning 20k and 25k but a bigger difference thats not the case at all

assumin ur not a knob of course who decides now he's earning 50k he *needs* a bigger house/new car etc to completely absorb the diffference in salary


----------



## ditz

FrankDangerMaus said:


> not at all.
> 
> maybe if you're talking the difference between earning 20k and 25k but a bigger difference thats not the case at all
> 
> assumin ur not a knob of course who decides now he's earning 50k he *needs* a bigger house/new car etc to completely absorb the diffference in salary


Agreed..If I somehow went from the 21k I'm on now to 50.. I'd smash every bit of the difference in the bank and continually invest it in property


----------



## Guest

ditz said:


> Agreed..If I somehow went from the 21k I'm on now to 50.. I'd smash every bit of the difference in the bank and continually invest it in property


and be skint shortly lol.

we're about to lose our AAA rating which will severely restrict the governments ability to borrow money to throw at the banks to prop up the ridiculously overinflated housing market. I'd hold off two years and see what happens.

If it wasnt for QE and hundreds of billions in swaps thrown at the banks housing would have crashed several years ago, just like spain, US and ireland.


----------



## Super_G

£29k a year here and the mrs is on £10k, we don't get any help with our childcare so the £360 a week fcuking kills us. Probably be better off if we both earned minimum wage


----------



## Hartman

How about making a UKM money advice thread...

Where all you moneybags can give some advice to people who are struggling making a quid or two, or even let people know about jobs that are going.. Just a thought....


----------



## Guest

Super_G said:


> £29k a year here and the mrs is on £10k, we don't get any help with our childcare so the £360 a week fcuking kills us. Probably be better off if we both earned minimum wage


makes more sense for her to give up work, no?

360 a week - 18k .

her earnings 10k?


----------



## Kev1980

Fair wage but always skint , what ever you earn you always end up spending by a raise your life style.


----------



## Kev1980

Ohh and the ****ing tax man takes more!


----------



## SteveMUFC

My income is the student interest free overdraft


----------



## dipdabs

Super_G said:


> £29k a year here and the mrs is on £10k, we don't get any help with our childcare so the £360 a week fcuking kills us. Probably be better off if we both earned minimum wage


I would also be better off if I earned nmw! Rediculous!


----------



## Big_Idiot

I wonder how many people have added another 5k or so onto their salary for this thread...


----------



## Guest

Big_Idiot said:


> I wonder how many people have added another 5k or so onto their salary for this thread...


i voted millionaire so i added about 190 5ks


----------



## dipdabs

Big_Idiot said:


> I wonder how many people have added another 5k or so onto their salary for this thread...


Haha yes! At least 5k!


----------



## Super_G

FrankDangerMaus said:


> makes more sense for her to give up work, no?
> 
> 360 a week - 18k .
> 
> her earnings 10k?


Sure does mate, but she doesn't want to sit about all day. Fair enough I guess


----------



## Guest

Super_G said:


> Sure does mate, but she doesn't want to sit about all day. Fair enough I guess


crazy women lol.


----------



## Super_G

Big_Idiot said:


> I wonder how many people have added another 5k or so onto their salary for this thread...


Not me mate, but people will always cast doubt if they earn less. I'm off to uni next month full time so itl drop dramatically


----------



## Dux

Big_Idiot said:


> I wonder how many people have added another 5k or so onto their salary for this thread...


Probably all of the white Audi brigade for starters


----------



## Hartman

Pics or no million


----------



## IGotTekkers

Super_G said:


> £29k a year here and the mrs is on £10k, we don't get any help with our childcare so the £360 a week fcuking kills us. Probably be better off if we both earned minimum wage


This is what I tell the missus. I wanna be a stay at home dad, would be better off! Or become a childminder and rake in 2 grand per week from having a few extra kids running around!


----------



## Machette

FrankDangerMaus said:


> i started my new job (no longer self employed booo fuk paypal booo) on friday.
> 
> meant to be 50k + car
> 
> better than the last year of 800 a month army trainee wages, how the fuk i survived on that i dunno


What is your new job bro? Thats a mice salary!!!


----------



## Bear2012

I earn between 65k and 80k but thats working all over the world. One day cosy comfy hotel in Uk the next on a rig with 3 toilets for 30 guys wearing a bullet proof vest in Nigeria.


----------



## LFC5XUMAD?

Im a student who leeches of society.


----------



## marknorthumbria

28k ATM as a graduate at Hewlett packard but my mentor contracts here doing my job ( just alot more experience ) is charging £700 a day + fuel, food


----------



## GeordieSteve

marknorthumbria said:


> 28k ATM as a graduate at Hewlett packard but my mentor contracts here doing my job ( just alot more experience ) is charging £700 a day + fuel, food


You down at Brackenhill at EDS dude?


----------



## marknorthumbria

GeordieSteve said:


> You down at Brackenhill at EDS dude?


no im at cobalt just past the tyne tunnel HP have a site within P&G and DWP


----------



## Super_G

IGotTekkers said:


> This is what I tell the missus. I wanna be a stay at home dad, would be better off! Or become a childminder and rake in 2 grand per week from having a few extra kids running around!


The mrs works as a nursery nurse, all fully qualified and registered with the Scottish governing body for childcare. I have said a million times to go self employed, register with the tax office and get paid bucket loads but does she listen? Nope!!


----------



## IGotTekkers

Super_G said:


> The mrs works as a nursery nurse, all fully qualified and registered with the Scottish governing body for childcare. I have said a million times to go self employed, register with the tax office and get paid bucket loads but does she listen? Nope!!


Yep! And to back up my comment, took the kids their this morning and the husband has a brand spanking s type jag on the drive! Aswell as his mondeo. Unbelievable for a couple that work 10 hours for just 4 days per week. You should see the house aswell.

I think it is quite hard with all the ofsted inspections and the legal side of things regarding safety, but once youv got it its a gold mine.


----------



## Machette

IGotTekkers said:


> Yep! And to back up my comment, took the kids their this morning and the husband has a brand spanking s type jag on the drive! Aswell as his mondeo. Unbelievable for a couple that work 10 hours for just 4 days per week. You should see the house aswell.
> 
> I think it is quite hard with all the ofsted inspections and the legal side of things regarding safety, but once youv got it its a gold mine.


What are you saying she should open a school? I dont understand? I wna earn bucket loads lol


----------



## Ragingagain

marknorthumbria said:


> 28k ATM as a graduate at Hewlett packard but my mentor contracts here doing my job ( just alot more experience ) is charging £700 a day + fuel, food


thats decent mate, what are u a gradute of?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Oracle database administrator mate


----------



## chezzer

marknorthumbria said:


> Oracle database administrator mate


What degree did you graduate with. I hope to graduate next year with my Digital forensics degree but may continue for my masters


----------



## spike

I'm not what I consider to be excessively or exceedingly wealthy.

But I do have enough money to know I hate poor people.


----------



## Huntingground

marknorthumbria said:


> Oracle database administrator mate


Mark, I am an Oracle DBA contracting for Investment Banks. Good career mate.


----------



## marknorthumbria

I graduated with computer + network tech originally went down CCNA route but fell into this grad job and love it, becoming OCA in the next few months then OCP eventually! Huntington I defonately have lucked out like love it, I'll probs stay permy for a while untill I have enough rep for contracting, I work with two contractors mentoring me I'm on universal credit ATM, building the test databases for the whole of UC and I'm not even OCA lol


----------



## Huntingground

I'm OCP but that kind of thing doesn't matter when you get to a higher level. It will help get you into the banks though. Once in, you get to network and meet lots of recruiters etc. I now get offered contracts with no interviews!!


----------



## Guest

**** all as I just got made redundant and there ain't much call for printers in the current climate as well as the trade been on its **** for sometime.

Basically I'm ****ed, grafted since I was 15 an now I've just hit a brick wall.

Very daunting and the reason I've put my next cycle on hold due to the stress.


----------



## Loveleelady

sure this isnt very good assessment of wealth as only asks about earnings and not assets!


----------



## mark22

Loveleelady said:


> sure this isnt very good assessment of wealth as only asks about earnings and not assets!


Assets don't always equals money. At least not available money, especially in the current climate.

It's not hard to become an nvestor, do it at the right time and you'll be rich.


----------



## cuggster

Im 19 and on 24.2k a year, and save about 1200k a month, rents is only £150 a month (all in bills), learning to drive, but got a 125 scooter, lifes good, be retired when im 35


----------



## Magnum26

I was on 35k in my last place but due to lack of jobs in my area I took a pay cut to get a job so now i'm only on 22k.

I'm a web designer with 5 years experience so my salary is quite depressing. :thumbdown:


----------



## tyramhall

Have had my own architecture company for about 3 years now and only now is the good money coming in. Mind you i often do 12-18hr days sometimes!

Having said that, i am in the process of taking a client to the small claims court for non payment of fees. £4800 in total. Should be interesting!


----------



## steve666

I rob banks so cash is not a problem to me..


----------



## Smitch

cuggster said:


> Im 19 and on 24.2k a year, and save about 1200k a month, rents is only £150 a month (all in bills), learning to drive, but got a 125 scooter, lifes good, *be retired when im 35*


Good luck with that.


----------



## Ca1908

I do sales and get 10% of any profit I make for the company plus a steady set pay. Can't complain do quite well. Also depends where you are situated as I

am in the North so get by well, but if I lived sown South sure I wouldnt be doing so well!


----------



## tyramhall

Smitch said:


> Good luck with that.


Like it. I have a financial advisor who says that for every year that i am retired i should be aiming to have half of my maximum wage (in my working life) every year. Currently earn approx £45k+ so that means i should be aiming to have a yearly pension of approx £20k a year. This sounds great but considering ive got another 25 years until this policy matures i dont feel comfortable. £25k a year sounds great but consider what everyday costs will be in 25 years worries me. No doubt £25k will be equivalent to £10k in todays money which in effect leaves me with jack $hit for grafting my @rse off!

With this in mind i have decided to sack off paying £500+ a month to my pension and savings and have put wheels in motion to purchase land and build 2 properties that will leave me with a big payout when sold in 25 years. (£350k+ tax free with no mortgage and a bungalow to retire in). This makes me feel much more comfortable than trusting some company to invest my money correctly!

All in my opinion of course!


----------



## mark22

tyramhall said:


> Like it. I have a financial advisor who says that for every year that i am retired i should be aiming to have half of my maximum wage (in my working life) every year. Currently earn approx £45k+ so that means i should be aiming to have a yearly pension of approx £20k a year. This sounds great but considering ive got another 25 years until this policy matures i dont feel comfortable. £25k a year sounds great but consider what everyday costs will be in 25 years worries me. No doubt £25k will be equivalent to £10k in todays money which in effect leaves me with jack $hit for grafting my @rse off!
> 
> With this in mind i have decided to sack off paying £500+ a month to my pension and savings and have put wheels in motion to purchase land and build 2 properties that will leave me with a big payout when sold in 25 years. (£350k+ tax free with no mortgage and a bungalow to retire in). This makes me feel much more comfortable than trusting some company to invest my money correctly!
> 
> All in my opinion of course!


Quite sensible. I wouldn't trust pensions anymore, I do quite well from property sales and rent.


----------



## exvigourbeast

cuggster said:


> Im 19 and on 24.2k a year, and save about 1200k a month, rents is only £150 a month (all in bills), learning to drive, but got a 125 scooter, lifes good, be retired when im 35


Mate , I know its Wales but you must live in Raul Moat's old tent for £150 a month

Do you not have bills and food ? 24K a year is about £1450 take home p/m.

Im moving back to Wales !!


----------



## exvigourbeast

I have negative net worth apparently. We do have a cunning household plan to accumulate wealth though and its based on me and my Missus adopting a partnership approach to household finance.

Basically I do jobs I hate, endure annual rounds of redundancy and lick the ****s of utter cretins in exchange for 35K and get to spend not a penny of it and my missus will do one day a week behind the bar of her mates hotel and sell the odd cardigan on ebay (for less than the cost of P&P that she's forgotten to include) before transferring money from my account to satisfy her personal debts but remebering to save a couple of quid to realise her sophisticated long term financial strategy of doing a couple of scratch cards a week on the basis that she deserves to win.

I think its fool proof and its important we both do our bit


----------



## MattWakefield

Just turned 21....20k+ a year, thought i'd feel rich!! quickly learnt that whatever you earn you spend!!

Our lasses dad is a multi - millionaire though so we get cars and **** paid for haha so never really have to worry


----------



## cuggster

exvigourbeast said:


> Mate , I know its Wales but you must live in Raul Moat's old tent for £150 a month
> 
> Do you not have bills and food ? 24K a year is about £1450 take home p/m.
> 
> Im moving back to Wales !!


I rent my old mans house off him mate! Yea I do need basics like food etc but a majority of my cash is saved as I don't drive and don't go out on the weekends! Also saying ill be retired at 35 was a joke, be working til im 80!


----------



## vetran

if it wasent for solicitors i would be loaded, been divorced twice and got 2 kettles to my name

- - - Updated - - -

if it wasent for solicitors i would be loaded, been divorced twice and got 2 kettles to my name


----------



## K-Rod

45k, Mrs about 18k but with 2 kids whose childcare costs as much as the mortgage we've hardly anything left at the end of each month!


----------



## flecks

Always open to a business venture If one arises....

Great to be around people with the same intrests as you also, would be open to ideas.


----------



## paulshane

Money isnt too bad as an airline pilot, never be a millionaire though.


----------



## mantz1525

18,5k 20 yrs old trainee IT admin


----------



## mojo-jojo

28 a year before tax

I don't even want to work out what it is after tax, depressing


----------



## Sambuca

Approx 20-24k after tax plus 10k in assets. Working for myself


----------



## sockie

Milky said:


> I had _my own business and turned over £350 k the last yr of trading but was somehow overdrawn EVERY week sooooooooooo spewed it and now have no job and no prop spects. Dont claim anything its not worth the hassle !
> 
> P.s lost EVERYTHING with my business....never been lazy but just feel whats the fu**ing point anymore !
> 
> _


_

Hard luck bud,I know how you feel,I was in the same boat 5 yrs ago in the states,when it went ar5e over head,left with only a few grand,but i have no headaches now,and i dont give a f2ck,life goes on_


----------



## ian73

Mrs 35k me just under 25k and totally skint just cant manage money:whistling:


----------



## dan_mk

140k for me (programmer in financial industry) and 16k wife (teacher)


----------



## Guest

I don't work due to health, so I fall under the radar lol my income barely registers.


----------



## DianabolLecter

I cam into this world with nothing , if i die owing 100 grand then i made a profit !


----------



## Huntingground

dan_mk said:


> 140k for me (programmer in financial industry) and 16k wife (teacher)


Not bad mate, do you work in London (City or CW)?


----------



## lumpo

20k salary but we're bombed out at the mo so I'm boshing the OT...recon with that maybs 28-30k

still skint my mortgage,bills,etc rinse it big time. My GF has just moved in with me and I kinda thought I'd be financially better off...oh how foookin wrong was I :thumbdown:


----------



## gycraig

Just been offered job on farm.

15k a year standard. Free house with all utilities and free car insurance. Only bill will be my phone and gym.


----------



## dan_mk

Huntingground said:


> Not bad mate, do you work in London (City or CW)?


I've just moved from CW to The City. Should be a nice change of scenery for me, was starting to get a bit bored of Canary Wharf


----------



## Machette

sockie said:


> Hard luck bud,I know how you feel,I was in the same boat 5 yrs ago in the states,when it went ar5e over head,left with only a few grand,but i have no headaches now,and i dont give a f2ck,life goes on


What were you doing in the states


----------



## faultline

Was on 30k a year, got made redundo, now on 10-12k

Big drop but what can you do?

Hopefully new job in the new year


----------



## haza

Work offshore crane operator, £80,000 per year.... But currently out of work due to back problem


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

haza said:


> Work offshore crane operator, £80,000 per year.... But currently out of work due to back problem


How do i get into this? Not a bad back but offshore crane operating?


----------



## haza

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> How do i get into this? Not a bad back but offshore crane operating?


I started of on stand by ships when I was 21, which are big ships equipped with 2 fast rescue speedboats to stand by the oil rigs incase of danger, I done one month on one month off, I was the no1 coxswain which is the operator of the fast rescue boats, it was a hard 4 weeks and the money wasn't good either, the only thing on the stand by ships was you get payed for the month your off to, so you only work six months of the year....

I built up experience and a pot of cash and went in for my offshore survival certificate and rope access ticket and a medical, I applied for an offshore rig job which I got and started of as a rope access level 1 and built my way up to a rigger, and over the years I just kept building my experience and tickets up till I was qualified as a crane operator, which is an excellent job offshore, pulling in £400 a day two weeks on two weeks off, plus I get payed for the two weeks I'm off to so not to bad, the food is amazing to,you can pick which food you want like fillet steaks etc, the gym on the platform I'm on is equipped with cinema and top of the range gym, Internet, so life away offshore is an excellent career if you don't mind being away from home


----------



## infernal0988

their is no place to make more money as a common man then offshore work its great pay & the work & shifts work vs at home are really good depending on who you are working for. Here in Norway its very common to get 2 weeks on 12 - 14 hour work days then 4 weeks off.


----------



## Guest

infernal0988 said:


> their is no place to make more money as a common man then offshore work its great pay & the work & shifts work vs at home are really good depending on who you are working for. Here in Norway its very common to get 2 weeks on 12 - 14 hour work days then 4 weeks off.


Feel like f*cking uni off and going to sea tbh!


----------



## huarache

haza said:


> I started of on stand by ships when I was 21, which are big ships equipped with 2 fast rescue speedboats to stand by the oil rigs incase of danger, I done one month on one month off, I was the no1 coxswain which is the operator of the fast rescue boats, it was a hard 4 weeks and the money wasn't good either, the only thing on the stand by ships was you get payed for the month your off to, so you only work six months of the year....
> 
> I built up experience and a pot of cash and went in for my offshore survival certificate and rope access ticket and a medical, I applied for an offshore rig job which I got and started of as a rope access level 1 and built my way up to a rigger, and over the years I just kept building my experience and tickets up till I was qualified as a crane operator, which is an excellent job offshore, pulling in £400 a day two weeks on two weeks off, plus I get payed for the two weeks I'm off to so not to bad, the food is amazing to,you can pick which food you want like fillet steaks etc, the gym on the platform I'm on is equipped with cinema and top of the range gym, Internet, so life away offshore is an excellent career if you don't mind being away from home


Wow, that sounds cool. £80k a year, two weeks on two weeks off, sounds sweeeeet! How's the work is it difficult? Enjoy doing it?


----------



## huarache

All I can say is, university sucks d!ck, it's not worth it unless you going into something specific like science based, and even still you can probably go about it other ways, which are both cheaper and more valued.


----------



## infernal0988

Jd123 said:


> Feel like f*cking uni off and going to sea tbh!


Well i can tell you that i apprentice here in norway offshore onboard a vessel normally starts out at about 12-15 £ a hour, then you go up to 25- 35 even more depending on who your working for. when youv reached 2 years of apprenticeship with a education or 5 years of apprenticeship without a education. Thats not counting night shifts or overtime.


----------



## Guest

sckeane said:


> Wow, that sounds cool. £80k a year, two weeks on two weeks off, sounds sweeeeet! How's the work is it difficult? Enjoy doing it?


He sits in a crane and listens to some bloke on a radio telling him what to do?


----------



## Guest

infernal0988 said:


> Well i can tell you that i apprentice here in norway offshore onboard a vessel normally starts out at about 12-15 £ a hour, then you go up to 25- 35 even more depending on who your working for. when youv reached 2 years of apprenticeship with a education or 5 years of apprenticeship without a education. Thats not counting night shifts or overtime.


Might finish uni and then look seriously at it!


----------



## MaharajaMac

A good 20K....

in credit

:lol:


----------



## infernal0988

MaharajaMac said:


> A good 20K....
> 
> in credit
> 
> :lol:


Thats what you get for working at poppeyes chicken life on credit.


----------



## jafc

Was earning decent money at sea now earning 10k a year less but with half the hours. Wouldn't change it for the world!!


----------



## Machette

jafc said:


> Was earning decent money at sea now earning 10k a year less but with half the hours. Wouldn't change it for the world!!


What do you do?


----------



## jafc

I work for HM Coastguard mate.


----------



## SuzukiRock

27.5k-32k depending on how much overtime I do... likewise with the still skint though comments


----------



## FreshPrince88

Not even putting my embarrasing salary on here 

Ballin on a budget


----------



## anthony900220

im a poor starving African who wants to adopt me


----------



## Jay.32

I just won the lottery...


----------



## huarache

Jay.32 said:


> I just won the lottery...


Don't tease


----------



## dusher

Jay.32 said:


> I just won the lottery...


Bargain bucket










£9.99, still 1p change!


----------



## H_JM_S

25.5k with bonus of up to 10k .... decent money considering im only 20 and live at home :thumb:


----------



## musclemate

Mid-50s until the 28th Feb then I'm out of a job.


----------



## fullyloaded

I'm on sh*t money but a blind monkey could do my job so it's not too bad, plus I like to make pocket money


----------



## scottbourn

Saturation Diver


----------



## grant hunter

Student:-/


----------



## jason7474utd

was on 20k plus started own business in october not making fcuk all now **** has dropped out the industry should be making 1k a week but no work out there any more worst desicion i ever made


----------



## Kneller

I earn 38k basic and my other half makes 13k. Just bought my first place too, so at the minute it's all going well 

EDIT: I'm 23, so not too shabby I don't think..


----------



## DazUKM

Student


----------



## DazUKM

jason7474utd said:


> was on 20k plus started own business in october not making fcuk all now **** has dropped out the industry should be making 1k a week but no work out there any more worst desicion i ever made


That sucks, mind me asking the industry?


----------



## jason7474utd

D9S4 said:


> That sucks, mind me asking the industry?


Motor trade mate! been a spray painter since i left school decided to start my own smart repair company did all my market reaserch even had a few main dealers on board but as soon as i got set up they all went in house so no work there, little dealers arnt selling cars so no work there and people dont seem to care if there car is banged up to hell as long as it goes from a to b. Im out from 8 in the morning till about 5 just driving round trying to find work and there just isnt any


----------



## DazUKM

jason7474utd said:


> Motor trade mate! been a spray painter since i left school decided to start my own smart repair company did all my market reaserch even had a few main dealers on board but as soon as i got set up they all went in house so no work there, little dealers arnt selling cars so no work there and people dont seem to care if there car is banged up to hell as long as it goes from a to b. Im out from 8 in the morning till about 5 just driving round trying to find work and there just isnt any


Dam m8, hopefully turn around in the future, no1 wants to spend money ATM.

I'm just like you described, a bird poo'd on my car, took it to one of those Polish cleaner places and when I got back saw the paint had been taken up where the guy was using the pressure washer on it, who knows if it was the bird poo (acidic) or the guy with the pressure washer but anyway I haven't had it re-painted because of the cost


----------



## ditz

jason7474utd said:


> Motor trade mate! been a spray painter since i left school decided to start my own smart repair company did all my market reaserch even had a few main dealers on board but as soon as i got set up they all went in house so no work there, little dealers arnt selling cars so no work there and people dont seem to care if there car is banged up to hell as long as it goes from a to b. Im out from 8 in the morning till about 5 just driving round trying to find work and there just isnt any


The whole motor trade is crap at the moment mate


----------



## jason7474utd

ditz said:


> The whole motor trade is crap at the moment mate


I know mate iv been told by a mate whos a foreman at one of the big bodyshops that have places all over country i asked about jobs and he said therell never be another painters job with them there trying to run them all down and just have one bodyshop in each county now. closest job to me is manchester which is an hours drive away. Car bodywork is a dieing trade just dont know what else to do


----------



## Robbie789

Made 21k last year, now I've stopped the overtime to focus on my night college course and down to 17.5k, not bad for 20 I guess seeing as I spend most of my day just sitting on forums


----------



## Dan 45

Basic and commission works out about 25k.

Not too bad for 22...


----------



## Big_Idiot

Now 23k, but will be rising rapidly the higher up the ladder i go...


----------



## Big_Idiot

I think we should start saying, "pic of waqe slip or no wage".

Just to catch out all the BS'in fcukers :lol:


----------



## SteveMUFC

im worth 4.5 million with a 1.2 million house


----------



## Paul R

Between 40 and 60k depending on market conditions. Always looking for ways to earn more!!


----------



## Slater8486

SteveMUFC said:


> im worth 4.5 million with a 1.2 million house


And what do you do???????


----------



## -LH-

Slater8486 said:


> And what do you do???????


Sells crack to kids.


----------



## MF88

Roughly 19-20k. Sh1t wage considering I'm a qualified electrician.


----------



## 1manarmy

im 25...earn just shy of 23k a year as a plumber but i work for a university...they pay for my van...2 cooked meals a day...and i get 40days holiday a year! that counts for a lot


----------



## dave1180

i'm on just over 10k... part time posty!! seriously sucks after the army wages i was on!!


----------



## SteveMUFC

Slater8486 said:


> And what do you do???????


Invested heavily in land in India really had a good outcome from it and then I continued to invest it into property in the UK and slowly made progress from there


----------



## haza

Jd123 said:


> He sits in a crane and listens to some bloke on a radio telling him what to do?


Ha, actualy it's not that easy tbh, the training was very hard, and it only takes one tiny mistake and there could be a massive container landing on someone's head, you have to be very precise and on the ball as it's a dangerous playground on a oil platform


----------



## haza

sckeane said:


> Wow, that sounds cool. £80k a year, two weeks on two weeks off, sounds sweeeeet! How's the work is it difficult? Enjoy doing it?


Well it's not so difficult, it's just you have to be on the ball, one small mistake could kill several workers who trust you, I have seen it myself were a container with food supplies spun out of control and crashed on to a supply vessel paralysing one worker and seriously injuring two others, but yes love it mate


----------



## infernal0988

haza said:


> Well it's not so difficult, it's just you have to be on the ball, one small mistake could kill several workers who trust you, I have seen it myself were a container with food supplies spun out of control and crashed on to a supply vessel paralysing one worker and seriously injuring two others, but yes love it mate


It is without a doubt the most dangerous line of work you can do is go offshore weather it being fishing , oil & gas boats, tugboats ,platforms the sea is the most lethal hostile place to work . Thats why the pay is good because one single mistake can kill you & kill others or even worse disable you or others physically or mentally for life.


----------



## Conscript

Work offshore on windfarms, depends on O/T, but will probably hit 75k by end of this financial year, good money but sh1t job imo, some of my colleages earn closer to 125k but they're always out there...


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

it dont matter how much u earn if you jus spend it all


----------



## Super_G

I would have been £647 richer today had ****ne Wenger not been senile


----------



## Conscript

amigamike said:


> it dont matter how much u earn if you jus spend it all


lol most of my expendable earnings gets frittered on Amazon, I'm constantly going to depot to collect my missed deliveries


----------



## TheLegend

Standard hours (which doesn't happen) just over £48.5k. With the overtime I do on average, about £60k I guess.

And I'm 24.


----------



## Fluffchucker

37k for me 90k the wife.....


----------



## marknorthumbria

As a graduate Right now, 25k, as a contracter in 20 years..£800 daily rate...150k a year


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Is there a ukm poor list I could add my name too?


----------



## Daggaz

I will earn about 25 this year but I am near the bottom of my pay band will be about 32 when I am up there, hopefully I get promoted at some point tho. But I am 25 and my mortgage will be paid off in 5 year ad will have between 40-50k equity in my house it will sell for 100 not massive amounts like but will go towards a deposit for a bigger and better house. Car wise I have a tekna qasqai and she has ntec+ note which we pay £339 a month all in to run the both no tax, service, mot ect

All in all am pretty happy with we're I am a have 2 lovely kids and a secure job


----------



## benki11

51 millioners on the board Lol


----------



## TheLegend

Daggaz said:


> I will earn about 25 this year but I am near the bottom of my pay band will be about 32 when I am up there, hopefully I get promoted at some point tho. But I am 25 and my mortgage will be paid off in 5 year ad will have between 40-50k equity in my house it will sell for 100 not massive amounts like but will go towards a deposit for a bigger and better house. Car wise I have a tekna qasqai and she has ntec+ note which we pay £339 a month all in to run the both no tax, service, mot ect
> 
> All in all am pretty happy with we're I am a have 2 lovely kids and a secure job


Good for you. It's nice to be happy with where you are and feel comfortable.

A lot of people (and I'm guilty) want more no matter what they have. My basic 37 hour week would give me about 48k and I still go into work on a Saturday.

Having said that, I'm trying to clear debt and save for a mortgage deposit.


----------



## Daggaz

TheLegend said:


> Good for you. It's nice to be happy with where you are and feel comfortable.
> 
> A lot of people (and I'm guilty) want more no matter what they have. My basic 37 hour week would give me about 48k and I still go into work on a Saturday.
> 
> Having said that, I'm trying to clear debt and save for a mortgage deposit.


Ah matey a want more trust is lol am just doing ok in comparison to we're a was heading when a was a nipper a was a bum.

Av got Mexico in aug costing 4k after that's done an dusted am looking to save 250 a month for 5 year till me mortgage is paid to give is extra cash for me new pad lol


----------



## Heath

Yeah add me to the poor list aswell


----------



## Little stu

benki11 said:


> 51 millioners on the board Lol


51 liars lol


----------



## G-man99

TheLegend said:


> Good for you. It's nice to be happy with where you are and feel comfortable.
> 
> A lot of people (and I'm guilty) want more no matter what they have. My basic 37 hour week would give me about 48k and I still go into work on a Saturday.
> 
> Having said that, I'm trying to clear debt and save for a mortgage deposit.


 I'm in the same boat, earn same wage but still work plenty of overtime. Working 10hrs today and 12hrs tomorrow as well.

I've got 2 properties though and in 6-7 years time hoping to sell them and get a barn conversion



Daggaz said:


> Ah matey a want more trust is lol am just doing ok in comparison to we're a was heading when a was a nipper a was a bum.
> 
> Av got Mexico in aug costing 4k after that's done an dusted am looking to save 250 a month for 5 year till me mortgage is paid to give is extra cash for me new pad lol


Am also back off the Mexico Cancun in aug. Staying at The Royal, nice bit of luxury.

My moto is its no good earning it all if your not going to enjoy it


----------



## Denzel

49k nett profit last year..... im 23


----------



## Guest

£0.00  Being a student sucks haha


----------



## Milky

Worked for a fella today who had 2 Bentley's in one garage, a BRAND NEW 13 PLATE Range Rover on the drive, we tarmacced his courtyard outside his 6 car garage so he could get his FERRARI in out of the rain and his house would put a stately home to shame, thoroughly nice chap he was too TBH.


----------



## Craigyboy

Milky said:


> Worked for a fella today who had 2 Bentley's in one garage, a BRAND NEW 13 PLATE Range Rover on the drive, we tarmacced his courtyard outside his 6 car garage so he could get his FERRARI in out of the rain and his house would put a stately home to shame, thoroughly nice chap he was too TBH.


Aye and the Tarmac is all bumpy I scraped the nose of the Ferrari on the way back from the spar

Please call me to rectify :cowboy:


----------



## ClarkyBoy

£70k approx. a year. Mrs £0  Got two kids also. Skint as skint can be at times ha


----------



## TheLegend

ClarkyBoy said:


> £70k approx. a year. Mrs £0  Got two kids also. Skint as skint can be at times ha


I bet that's lifestyle though. Size of your house, type of motor you drive n the more you earn the more you'll spend. Human nature.


----------



## ClarkyBoy

TheLegend said:


> I bet that's lifestyle though. Size of your house, type of motor you drive n the more you earn the more you'll spend. Human nature.


Certainly mate. Paying off debts from years past plus yeah I've got a really nice two bed flat in a new build complex that isn't cheap. Could live in a smaller flat with cheaper rent in a worse part of town but I'd rather pay more, be happy and comfortable and have less money for other things. A mans home is his castle after all.


----------



## TheLegend

ClarkyBoy said:


> Certainly mate. Paying off debts from years past plus yeah I've got a really nice two bed flat in a new build complex that isn't cheap. Could live in a smaller flat with cheaper rent in a worse part of town but I'd rather pay more, be happy and comfortable and have less money for other things. A mans home is his castle after all.


I'm in the same boat with the debts. Finally in a well paying job n it means **** all because of so many outgoings. N I live in a **** house in a decent area.


----------



## ClarkyBoy

TheLegend said:


> I'm in the same boat with the debts. Finally in a well paying job n it means **** all because of so many outgoings. N I live in a **** house in a decent area.


Tell me bout it. I've seen a massive spike in my earnings in the last 36 months. Have been able to live any easier because of it? Maybe a little bit with some materialistic items in my flat but overall not really no I'd say. You love to your means unfortunately.


----------



## TheLegend

ClarkyBoy said:


> Tell me bout it. I've seen a massive spike in my earnings in the last 36 months. Have been able to live any easier because of it? Maybe a little bit with some materialistic items in my flat but overall not really no I'd say. You love to your means unfortunately.


Yeah I've been contracting for the last 5 months n basically doubled my income. But because I was running up debt just to live before, now I'm just living ok n trying to pay off debts. Didn't wanna feel like I was basically working for nothing so bought an iPad. That's all I have to show for a grand a week for 5 months.


----------



## IGotTekkers

How has this shown up in recent posts even though the last post was made in march!???


----------



## Conscript

^ because it gets bumped every time someone votes on the poll einstein!


----------



## B4PJS

£55k, the missus earns £75k. Still trying to pay off credit cards from years back so am skint all the time. Hopefully should hear about payrise this week


----------



## JusNoGood

TheLegend said:


> Yeah I've been contracting for the last 5 months n basically doubled my income. But because I was running up debt just to live before, now I'm just living ok n trying to pay off debts. Didn't wanna feel like I was basically working for nothing so bought an iPad. That's all I have to show for a grand a week for 5 months.


Lol my mrs seems to be able to spend a little more than I earn. I was convinced on Saturday she was trying to barricade me out of the bedroom with new shoe boxes.


----------



## Poke

19k but I have allot of money spare tbh, enough to be paying off a 10k car, have £600 spending money each month, pay rent and food, all at the same time. But I've just started saving £300 a month to save up for mortgage. No debts here, I have a few credit cards for the sole purpose of building a credit rating so I can get a mortgage, but pay back in full each month so doesn't cost anything.


----------



## Davey Boy

Giving up a brilliant paid job cause i hate it going to have a few months off and see what happens -- Also Mrs earns decent dogh and have zero debt so very lucky 

time to get big !!


----------



## Slater8486

B4PJS said:


> £55k, the missus earns £75k. Still trying to pay off credit cards from years back so am skint all the time. Hopefully should hear about payrise this week


What you guys do for work...?


----------



## B4PJS

Slater8486 said:


> What you guys do for work...?


I am a Business Intelligence Senior Technical Lead and the wife is Internal Audit Manager for a hotel chain


----------



## WilsonR6

Broke ass student


----------



## Radioactive Man

23K but always skint


----------



## Tom90

Currently taking home around £2100 a month, not sure what it is before tax NI etc.

Right now saving for a mortgage and saving to do an engineering degree, so I can get more money!!

Hoping to get a new job working offshore after I've finished the degree.

I'd like to think I'm switched on for a 22 year old.


----------



## Ukbeefcake

Take around £2000 - £2200 a month from teaching and have a small custom made bed business on the side

Own two other properties that I brought when I was 20 that don't earn me f all but are slowly paying off.

Never have spare money but always manage to buy supplements, nights out and stuff for my daughter.

As I get older I realise my time is far more important to my daughter and to my prego Missis.

As long as we get by and have fun enjoyable memories and a holiday once a year I couldn't give to fvcks how much I earn.


----------



## Bashy

Fcuk knows how much I get but im usually skint


----------



## Adz

Around £19.5k, always skint


----------



## saxondale

24K a year basic - just started, does anyone want a fire alarm? boost my commision.


----------



## McGuire86

This thread is depressing lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Was 19k because bonus was easily achievable but now it's not so would say 17.5k. Pathetic at ages 26 but money does not motivate me in life.

As long as I can pay for my appartment, car, gym membership and food then I'm happy. Oh and to run the crosser

I hope to buy this week.


----------



## small for now

£392 a month, very very depressing


----------



## Madoxx

Self employed 2012-2013 Financial year wasnt bad, Take out the business running costs and prob 47 hit my bank account


----------



## Goose

if your earning more than your age in ££ then your winning

ie - if your 20 years old earning more than 20k


----------



## Aslan

120,000 euro a year. Works out around 8,200 quid per month depending on the exchange rate. Lucky bugger as I am on here half the day.


----------



## Slater8486

Aslan said:


> 120,000 euro a year. Works out around 8,200 quid per month depending on the exchange rate. Lucky bugger as I am on here half the day.


What you do..?


----------



## Aslan

Slater8486 said:


> What you do..?


I am a marine engineer. Originally did a cadetship with P&O. I now work on super yachts, currently an owners rep. for a new build 55m motor yacht in Holland.


----------



## saxondale

Madoxx said:


> Self employed 2012-2013 Financial year wasnt bad, Take out the business running costs and prob 47 hit my bank account


before tax or after?


----------



## dirtymusket1

38-48k, depends if i can be bothered to work overtime :cool2:


----------



## Madoxx

saxondale said:


> before tax or after?


If it hit my bank account, after


----------



## Oldskooler

Up till last yr i was earning 30k a yr after tax , last yr was my worst and I felt the crunch , 15k ouch  and this yr don't seem to be much better , is why I'm gettin back in to the gym to help save me money


----------



## Slumdog-Rising

Have you guys noticed a trend? Theres always poverty and struggle in a country before a great war. We think we're hanging in there just about, but it feels almost like the silence before the storm. Could the dreaded third chapter of world war be just around the corner?


----------



## Freeby0

Slumdog-Rising said:


> Have you guys noticed a trend? Theres always poverty and struggle in a country before a great war. We think we're hanging in there just about, but it feels almost like the silence before the storm. Could the dreaded third chapter of world war be just around the corner?


no


----------



## muaythai

£17.5k a year, finished uni last year as a mature student (29), first class honours, various awards, work experience etc and now getting laughed at by every employer going. Hard work pays off kids!


----------



## Jimboi

muaythai said:


> £17.5k a year, finished uni last year as a mature student (29), first class honours, various awards, work experience etc and now getting laughed at by every employer going. Hard work pays off kids!


What's your degree in, I just finished a degree but decided to stay on and do a masters due to lack of grad schemes.


----------



## artful_dodger87

Aslan said:


> I am a marine engineer. Originally did a cadetship with P&O. I now work on super yachts, currently an owners rep. for a new build 55m motor yacht in Holland.


I'm a marine engineer too, on pipe layers though. Did think about yachts though.


----------



## Pkant2002

21 years old recently graduated went on to a graduate training scheme in sales did 3 months completed the training then moved onto a marketing company specialising in health and fitness industry. Currently on 23k with an ote of 40k. Will wait and see if I can hit that though lol.

Ps if anyone wants to moan about me leaving my graduate position. I never intended to but if you know me, you will know I worked for Precor fitness for 3 summers during my degree. I know the leisure industry very well and worked for the largest marketing team in the leisure industry. So when I didn't get to go back I was gutted and so joined the grad scheme but I always intended to go back to the leisure industry as it is my passion. But then my old boss contacted me running a new health and fitness marketing agency he effectively head hunted me and for my own personal enjoyment and career progression the leisure industry is where I needed to be.


----------



## Guest

I would be happy with £300 take home.

Ive earned upwards of 22k, but had to work for it.

Wife earns atound 32k for 37 hr week.


----------



## Aslan

artful_dodger87 said:


> I'm a marine engineer too, on pipe layers though. Did think about yachts though.


Worth a look if you fancy a change. Would deff. recommend it.


----------



## artful_dodger87

Aslan said:


> Worth a look if you fancy a change. Would deff. recommend it.


The bird wouldn't put up with long trips. She thinks 6weeks is long enough. But I'd love it!! I'll try the drill ships after my 2nds.


----------



## pooledaniel

Finished uni last June and got onto a grad scheme as an Actuarial consultant. Started on £30k and should be set to go up by a few £k come september. Massively lucked out landing this!


----------



## muaythai

Jimboi said:


> What's your degree in, I just finished a degree but decided to stay on and do a masters due to lack of grad schemes.


Business mate. I have been to a few assessment centres but not managed to get anything yet. I did think of staying on for a masters but would have struggled to finance it (even though I was offered a scholarship). My advice would be to try and get some relevant experience while doing your masters. On the majority of the grad scheme assessment days I have been on everyone is either already working in the industry the job is for or have done a placement year.


----------



## scobielad

My monthly salary is about £3200 after tax and NI contributions. About two thirds of that is disposable income that I either save, invest or spend. Live a pretty comfortable life right now. Not always been that way and have had loans, credit cards and hire purchase agreements in my time that were crippling. Glad to say they are all payed off now and I am building up a good nest egg for the future.

Thankfull for what I have...but I also work hard for it!


----------



## Queenie

scobielad said:


> My monthly salary is about £3200 after tax and NI contributions. About two thirds of that is disposable income that I either save, invest or spend. Live a pretty comfortable life right now. Not always been that way and have had loans, credit cards and hire purchase agreements in my time that were crippling. Glad to say they are all payed off now and I am building up a good nest egg for the future.
> 
> Thankfull for what I have...but I also work hard for it!


What do u do?? I need to make that kinda cash!


----------



## XRichHx

RXQueenie said:


> What do u do?? I need to make that kinda cash!


X2


----------



## blackfairie

Yes, let me be third in asking what do you do?! haha. cause the income for me right now isn't that fabulous.


----------



## blackbeard

I found the easiest way to make money was to marry it.

My wife has shops in Africa and exports from here, I'd guess she nets about £5K a month, probably more that she doesn't tell me about.

Here's a picture of her gift to me last time she was here.


----------



## flecks

I give £ to Africa every month. £3


----------



## blackbeard

flecks said:


> I give £ to Africa every month. £3


Our home is in Abuja, Nigeria's capital I've seen Rolls Royce phantoms Ferraris etc. etc. out there as many as in Central London, they have huge oil reserves and spend recklessly.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

blackbeard said:


> Our home is in Abuja, Nigeria's capital I've seen Rolls Royce phantoms Ferraris etc. etc. out there as many as in Central London, they have huge oil reserves and spend recklessly.


There was a nigerian guy who used to clean the offices where i worked, as well has buying 4x4's and high mileage mercs to ship them to Nigeria he worked all the hours he could he showed me pics of his house in back home, the guy lived like a king


----------



## blackbeard

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> There was a nigerian guy who used to clean the offices where i worked, as well has buying 4x4's and high mileage mercs to ship them to Nigeria he worked all the hours he could he showed me pics of his house in back home, the guy lived like a king


We have a bungalow about 15MX15m marble floors throughout, 3 bathrooms

I'm only here to take our youngest to school, my mrs. wants her educated here.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

blackbeard said:


> We have a bungalow about 15MX15m marble floors throughout, 3 bathrooms
> 
> I'm only here to take our youngest to school, my mrs. wants her educated here.


Nice house man, how do you cope with them loud nigerians :lol:

I see alot of what i think are west africans going shopping to places like next outlet stores and tkmaxx they come out with suitcases full of clothes i can only guess they take them back home to sell


----------



## blackbeard

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Nice house man, how do you cope with them loud nigerians :lol:
> 
> I see alot of what i think are west africans going shopping to places like next outlet stores and tkmaxx they come out with suitcases full of clothes i can only guess they take them back home to sell


That will be my Mrs. We were at a Next sale and there were loads of people around the shoes, browsing, she got me to put a trolley at the end of the shelf and she swept her arm along the shelf and tipped about 40pairs into the trolley.

People were really annoyed,I was embarrassed, she have them all a filthy look and went to the checkout.

She buys mostly from wholesalers now, she was back 3 weeks in August and shipped 1500 pairs of shoes.

They are loud, my 6 year old is uncomfortable around loud Nigerian kids, goes all timid.

Their accent/ pigeon has me in stitches


----------



## MRSTRONG

blackbeard said:


> I found the easiest way to make money was to marry it.
> 
> My wife has shops in Africa and exports from here, I'd guess she nets about £5K a month, probably more that she doesn't tell me about.
> 
> Here's a picture of her gift to me last time she was here.
> View attachment 135645


you wanna spend some on steam cleaning that patio it`ll be a trip hazard in winter :whistling:


----------



## blackbeard

The left side has shrubs not patio, admittedly not well tended, I've got a 200ft garden, I'm fcked if I want to waste my weekends gardening, that's for pensioners. The mower comes out once a week in the summer, nothing more.


----------



## MRSTRONG

blackbeard said:


> The left side has shrubs not patio, admittedly not well tended, I've got a 200ft garden, I'm fcked if I want to waste my weekends gardening, that's for pensioners. The mower comes out once a week in the summer, nothing more.


Ok so the paved area to the right , the one that looks like a patio .


----------



## blackbeard

ewen said:


> Ok so the paved area to the right , the one that looks like a patio .


Are you angling for business?

The patio is in dire need of a clean and weeding, I may also be able to find some scrap metal for you to take away.


----------



## MRSTRONG

blackbeard said:


> Are you angling for business?
> 
> The patio is in dire need of a clean and weeding, I may also be able to find some scrap metal for you to take away.


If you're serious I'll ask jm to pop round


----------



## blackbeard

ewen said:


> If you're serious I'll ask jm to pop round


where the **** is he, he keeps changing his phone number and usually texts me his new one but last time he didn't.

He does only live 10minutes from me actually, if you have his number PM it to me

Nicest traveller I know but have a word with him about his sun tan, gingers shouldn't abuse MT2 it just doesn't look right


----------



## Breda

blackbeard said:


> where the **** is he, he keeps changing his phone number and usually texts me his new one but last time he didn't.
> 
> He does only live 10minutes from me actually, if you have his number PM it to me


The cnut just texted me today tbf


----------



## Raw meat 1984

blackbeard said:


> Are you angling for business?
> 
> The patio is in dire need of a clean and weeding, I may also be able to find some scrap metal for you to take away.


and a massive Mike Dundee knife just sitting on the wall in your back garden. LOL!!


----------



## blackbeard

Raw meat 1984 said:


> and a massive Mike Dundee knife just sitting on the wall in your back garden. LOL!!


You need a deadly weapon in the garden as well as every room in the house.


----------



## blackbeard

Raw meat 1984 said:


> and a massive Mike Dundee knife just sitting on the wall in your back garden. LOL!!


Look at the top of the wall in our home in Nigeria, razor wire!


----------



## MRSTRONG

blackbeard said:


> where the **** is he, he keeps changing his phone number and usually texts me his new one but last time he didn't.
> 
> He does only live 10minutes from me actually, if you have his number PM it to me
> 
> Nicest traveller I know but have a word with him about his sun tan, gingers shouldn't abuse MT2 it just doesn't look right


Haha he is a decent pikey albeit orange :lol:

He sent me a pic of his todger once never seen anything so orange and mangy in my life lool

I'll pm you it in a sec


----------



## blackbeard

ewen said:


> Haha he is a decent pikey albeit orange :lol:
> 
> He sent me a pic of his todger once never seen anything so orange and mangy in my life lool
> 
> I'll pm you it in a sec


I hope you mean his number and not a picture of his mangy todger, would rather not see it!


----------



## Paz1982

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> There was a nigerian guy who used to clean the offices where i worked, as well has buying 4x4's and high mileage mercs to ship them to Nigeria he worked all the hours he could he showed me pics of his house in back home, the guy lived like a king


I keep getting emails from a Nigerian princess, shes a millionaire, all I have to do is send her 5 grand so she can get over here then we can live happily ever after. ive been saving up for ages :whistling:


----------



## blackbeard

Paz1982 said:


> I keep getting emails from a Nigerian princess, shes a millionaire, all I have to do is send her 5 grand so she can get over here then we can live happily ever after. ive been saving up for ages :whistling:


Best of luck with that, the scamming bastards among them give them all a bad name, I've met loads of decent ones, it's a shame.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Paz1982 said:


> I keep getting emails from a Nigerian princess, shes a millionaire, all I have to do is send her 5 grand so she can get over here then we can live happily ever after. ive been saving up for ages :whistling:


Thats really sweet, and who said romance was dead..you sent the money yet? I wouldn't bother with western union, you can count on me to make sure that money reaches her safely..

Once again, anything for my man dem


----------



## Cyy93

Between 25-50

Wishful thinking is 100k + lol!


----------



## MiXiN

We could do with a "UK- Muscle poor list" thread.

I would no doubt make it into the top 10 charts on that list. Lol.


----------



## [email protected]

MiXiN said:


> We could do with a "UK- Muscle poor list" thread.
> 
> I would no doubt make it into the top 10 charts on that list. Lol.


Same here. Seriously considering selling a kidney or child at the moment! Anybody need one? :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

[email protected] said:


> Same here. Seriously considering selling a kidney or child at the moment! Anybody need one? :lol:


Excellent I want steak and kidney pie for tea. I'll give you a 10er.


----------



## [email protected]

Gym Bunny said:


> Excellent I want steak and kidney pie for tea. I'll give you a 10er.


 :lol:

Sold!


----------



## laurie g

6 figures, Tax free.

Working in the middle east. Crappy place, means to an end.


----------



## The L Man

anyone big earners got mad tips on how to get paper quick? want to get some more money under my name without the 9-5 lol


----------



## MyronGainz

laurie g said:


> 6 figures, Tax free.
> 
> Working in the middle east. Crappy place, means to an end.


Hold the phone.........6 figures tax-free!

What do you do? Can you get me a job there, 100% serious!!


----------



## laurie g

Project manager in construction.

Mate if you want a dogs life and working 80 - 90 hours a week with scumbags- and the cost of living is sky high, take 20k off that for rent.

Yeah ok money is still better then uk, i guess im saving twice as much as i was in the uk.

You need degrees, charterships etc. Arabs love paper quals luckily im qualified up to my tits.

Bodybuilding scene is big out here, keep getting compliements from the Arabs. Being white and british out here gives you more leverage as well.


----------



## MyronGainz

laurie g said:


> Project manager in construction.
> 
> Mate if you want a dogs life and working 80 - 90 hours a week with scumbags- and the cost of living is sky high, take 20k off that for rent.
> 
> Yeah ok money is still better then uk, i guess im saving twice as much as i was in the uk.
> 
> You need degrees, charterships etc. Arabs love paper quals luckily im qualified up to my tits.
> 
> Bodybuilding scene is big out here, keep getting compliements from the Arabs. Being white and british out here gives you more leverage as well.


Mate I'm currently in Uni training to do quite a "high-class" career.....................****ing hate it. I am not stupid, I got the best possible a levels (high 90%'s in all subjects), get high marks in the theory side of degree but I absolutely hate it and I think my dislike of the job is beginning to affect my performance at the worst possible time (coming upto finals this year!)

I would love to do something construction or mathematics/finance related but I feel I have been given a life sentence by doing this degree.


----------



## andyhuggins

i got made redundant. just about to loose my house etc.

But I am rich in the sense that my family are behind me and my family do what they can for me.


----------



## mrwright

About 5k....more than i need 2bh i have no need for a car cae insurance etc fancy things

I have gym rent and plenty spare for anythin i need or want.


----------



## andyhuggins

lucky you.


----------



## IGotTekkers

andyhuggins said:


> i got made redundant. just about to loose my house etc.
> 
> But I am rich in the sense that my family are behind me and my family do what they can for me.


Thats a good attitude. Stuff is just "stuff" you dont need it to be happy and content with life. Riches are always only just around the corner, its just walking round the right corner that can take time.

Anyone that wants to earn big cash needs to not be thinking about working their way up a career ladder for 20 years doing a job they dont like. Do something you do like and do it for yourself. Thats the best way to success imo.


----------



## andyhuggins

IGotTekkers said:


> Thats a good attitude. Stuff is just "stuff" you dont need it to be happy and content with life. Riches are always only just around the corner, its just walking round the right corner that can take time.
> 
> Anyone that wants to earn big cash needs to not be thinking about working their way up a career ladder for 20 years doing a job they dont like. Do something you do like and do it for yourself. Thats the best way to success imo.


Thanks mate


----------



## Freeby0

The L Man said:


> anyone big earners got mad tips on how to get paper quick? want to get some more money under my name without the 9-5 lol


Come down my way you can do a charlie fone for me if you want? Ill nickname you joey and u will get all the bitchez


----------



## Bull Terrier

andyhuggins said:


> i got made redundant. just about to loose my house etc.
> 
> But I am rich in the sense that my family are behind me and my family do what they can for me.


Really sorry to hear this mate.

I hate hearing stuff like this. It just isn't right when people work their whole lives and then things go pear-shaped and they lose what they've worked hard to get. It nearly happened to my brother but he got lucky and managed to find something just as they were about to repossess his house.

Best of luck to you, and I really do mean it.


----------



## Fergie1979

I earned 40k last year and the OH is on close to 50k but were always spent up at the end of each month....but we are doing up our house so most goes on that


----------



## Dudeofdoom

1927 said:


> Dont ask,
> 
> Im 28 and had to sign on for the first time in my life this month,
> 
> was horrible !


Don't sweat it --- they soon get it all back when yer back working


----------



## Dudeofdoom

IGotTekkers said:


> Thats a good attitude. Stuff is just "stuff" you dont need it to be happy and content with life. Riches are always only just around the corner, its just walking round the right corner that can take time.
> 
> Anyone that wants to earn big cash needs to not be thinking about working their way up a career ladder for 20 years doing a job they dont like. Do something you do like and do it for yourself. Thats the best way to success imo.


I strongly agree with this - I went to a **** school thrown out of uni(dunno how i got in tbh) generally not mr academic - but spent the last 26 years programming computers and I still love it.

Its called a career cos you sort bounce around carrreeing offa stuff until you get the right breaks but you have to do something that you like or you don't give it the love.

Love of money alone isn't the greatest thing IMHO gotta be happy because youll never earn enough money as everyone 'wants just a little bit more'.


----------



## J_boyd85

Fergie1979 said:


> I earned 40k last year and the OH is on close to 50k but were always spent up at the end of each month....but we are doing up our house so most goes on that


No matter how much you earn you adapt and end up no better off lol


----------



## johnnya

andyhuggins said:


> i got made redundant. just about to loose my house etc.
> 
> But I am rich in the sense that my family are behind me and my family do what they can for me.


Sorry to hear that Andy , but on the brightside great attitude and its all just a cycle you'll be sorted again soon, what do you do the company I work for is constantly recruiting it Vinci facilities used to be Taylor Woodrow have a look on their website under careers... Fingers crossed mate


----------



## sneeky_dave

No matter how much I earn I feel broke. More than enough is never enough.

People these days will always live beyond their means it seems.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

sneeky_dave said:


> No matter how much I earn I feel broke. More than enough is never enough.


Nothing like travel to third world countries to put that in perspective.


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> i got made redundant. just about to loose my house etc.
> 
> But I am rich in the sense that my family are behind me and my family do what they can for me.


Gutted for you mate.

I lost my house and all l will say is there is plenty out there to rent and its not the end of the world...


----------



## andyhuggins

thanks guys appreciate the posts


----------



## Suprakill4

I only earn around 21k a year but I make it go a long way. I have a small 1 bed appartment which does us perfect, a cheap diesel car, and all debts very nearly paid off which will free up £200. I've managed to save £6k in two years to hopefully treat myself to a nice car next year. It's all about living a lifestyle within your means

My parents have quite a lot of money as dads always had very well paid jobs through all the good contacts he made in the army (last year worked for Olympics for example and got paid 60k for a years work) but they (my mum) live a life beyond their means IMO. Spend constantly and my dads in the masons (yeah I know) so they are out all the time for meals and donating to charity so always say they are skint.

Money doesn't motivate me in life what so ever. I'm happy with the ammount I earn as it pays for me to do bodybuilding and that's what's important to me. Yes if earned more I could afford to run higher doses of gear and eat better quality meat but I get by just fine


----------



## Wasp

I'm a self employed mortgage broker for last 4 years. Worst year I had I earnt about 24k best year was 119k. I make sure I live on about 28k a year


----------



## Suprakill4

andyhuggins said:


> i got made redundant. just about to loose my house etc.
> 
> But I am rich in the sense that my family are behind me and my family do what they can for me.


I'm gutted to hear this mate. I hope you sort things somehow.


----------



## Suprakill4

Wasp said:


> I'm a self employed mortgage broker for last 4 years. Worst year I had I earnt about 24k best year was 119k. I make sure I live on about 28k a year


119k. Holy fcuk. I literally would have no idea what to do with that.


----------



## Suprakill4

andyhuggins said:


> thanks guys appreciate the posts


Is it going to effect your Christmas mate? You got kids?


----------



## Tommy10

I used to spend up every month but in the past 4 years I've changed , I get a buzz out of eating well , decent Supps , fridge is always full,

Whereas it used to be clothes , big weekends out spending fortunes , now I bank 500 min a month, last month I challenged myself and put a grand

Away fro my wages and still had cash left at the end of the month , I want to be mortgage free in the next 6 years


----------



## Suprakill4

Tommy10 said:


> I used to spend up every month but in the past 4 years I've changed , I get a buzz out of eating well , decent Supps , fridge is always full,
> 
> Whereas it used to be clothes , big weekends out spending fortunes , now I bank 500 min a month, last month I challenged myself and put a grand
> 
> Away fro my wages and still had cash left at the end of the month , I want to be mortgage free in the next 6 years


That must be rewarding in itself that you can pay for bodybuilding like you do. And saving £500 a month is amazing. I will never have that option which is cool. I've nothing to put money away for. Never buying a house. Never having kids. Nothing to leave behind so ill spend all money earned on bodybuilding mainly.


----------



## andyhuggins

Suprakill4 said:


> Is it going to effect your Christmas mate? You got kids?


I hope not mate. I have 2 daughters 21 and 17 and a g-daughter 1 year old.

Just have to do what i can to not it let affect things.


----------



## Suprakill4

andyhuggins said:


> I hope not mate. I have 2 daughters 21 and 17 and a g-daughter 1 year old.
> 
> Just have to do what i can to not it let affect things.


Well fingers crossed for you mate. Hopefully still have a great Christmas. No doubt the grand daughter is spoilt rotten eh.


----------



## andyhuggins

Suprakill4 said:


> Well fingers crossed for you mate. Hopefully still have a great Christmas. No doubt the grand daughter is spoilt rotten eh.


Thanks mate 

It will be good for sure. She will be spoilt for sure. That is what it is all about


----------



## Tommy10

Suprakill4 said:


> That must be rewarding in itself that you can pay for bodybuilding like you do. And saving £500 a month is amazing. I will never have that option which is cool. I've nothing to put money away for. Never buying a house. Never having kids. Nothing to leave behind so ill spend all money earned on bodybuilding mainly.


Why will you never have that option ? You can set a goal or make a plan , bit like training , it wasn't always that way for me but my priorities

Have changed , I don't value material things as much as I used too so I save instead of spending , god I sound old lol


----------



## Suprakill4

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> It will be good for sure. She will be spoilt for sure. That is what it is all about


Good. Definitely is mate. I detest Christmas but great for kids to see their faces light up.


----------



## Suprakill4

Tommy10 said:


> Why will you never have that option ? You can set a goal or make a plan , bit like training , it wasn't always that way for me but my priorities
> 
> Have changed , I don't value material things as much as I used too so I save instead of spending , god I sound old lol


The reason being is that I have no desire too mate. Money doesn't really motivate me in life. It does to an extent as I got love obviously but I have all I need really. A nice appartment freshly decorated every room to how we love it, two cats I love to bits, car, gym membership, girlfriend, enough money to pay bodybuilding.

The only thing I want is the car I have eyes set on for a couple of years which is just a luxury for me as never treat myself.


----------



## andyhuggins

Totally agree mate. Its for her not for me. Bahh Humbug :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric

how do you change your vote? ive moved up a notch since i voted way back when


----------



## G-man99

Between me and gf we pull in £80k and have one house rented out, and are currently renovating are property we live in.

No kids yet so we enjoy several holidays a year.

I snowboard in jan/feb with my mates, may/June we have a week in Europe somewhere.

August is the main 2 week luxury Caribbean all inclusive and then oct/nov will be a 5 night European City break.

We are going to Prague for Xmas this year 23-28th dec.

I've got a nice petrol guzzler and gf gets a company car in jan.

Ideally we want to be able to move to a barn conversion in the next few years and start our family and live happily ever after


----------



## Wasp

Suprakill4 said:


> 119k. Holy fcuk. I literally would have no idea what to do with that.


I'm really boring with money and some is just sitting in my savings and some of it went into my mortgage. It didn't come in all at once though.


----------



## Suprakill4

Wasp said:


> I'm really boring with money and some is just sitting in my savings and some of it went into my mortgage. It didn't come in all at once though.


Buy me an m3 mate. Imagine how much satisfaction you would get from that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

I'm 26 and I earn 23700 as a lecturer. Think it's a fairly good wage but times are still hard due to my misses only working 16hours a week. Childcare costs us 415 a month and misses comes out with 412 lol so only really get one wage between us


----------



## medicalstudent

Nothing at the moment. When im fully qualified 150k+ would be around what I should be earning.


----------



## artful_dodger87

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> I'm 26 and I earn 23700 as a lecturer. Think it's a fairly good wage but times are still hard due to my misses only working 16hours a week. Childcare costs us 415 a month and misses comes out with 412 lol so only really get one wage between us


What's the point in her working.


----------



## IGotTekkers

medicalstudent said:


> Nothing at the moment. When im fully qualified 150k+ would be around what I should be earning.


150k a year doesnt go as far as you may hope lol. I'll just pre warn you :lol:


----------



## mark22

IGotTekkers said:


> 150k a year doesnt go as far as you may hope lol. I'll just pre warn you :lol:


It also does, especially if you get a contract that pays your insurance and travel(GP specific). Probably not nhs anymore though, give it a few years. I'll tell you one thing I have learnt from anyone who has made it rich on their own. They don't adjust their spending to fit their pay packet, keep control of that and you can get richer than most on what might seem a modest salary. Btw you will be earning several times more than me and I buy and sell and rent out property!


----------



## PHMG

I dont earn a lot. I dont need a lot either. Ive got a nice roof over my head, more food than one person really needs and can put petrol in the car to get to work. Odd night out here and therr and some dvd's or whatever when i fancy them.

I genuinly feel wealthy though. Don tknow whether its because i have low expectation but life feels pretty good all the time.


----------



## Huntingground

Just checking accounts/payments into my IT consultancy company this year.

Average 13.5k per month gross (since new job in April) so annually I am looking at 162k - obviously I have NI, VAT and corporation tax to take off that.

Should clear approx 80% of that with clever accountancy I reckon so approx 130k take home.

@marknorthumbria - this is what you have coming mate


----------



## marknorthumbria

c



Huntingground said:


> Just checking accounts/payments into my IT consultancy company this year.
> 
> Average 13.5k per month gross (since new job in April) so annually I am looking at 162k - obviously I have NI, VAT and corporation tax to take off that.
> 
> Should clear approx 80% of that with clever accountancy I reckon so approx 130k take home.
> 
> @marknorthumbria - this is what you have coming mate


wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

SHIC for mark


----------



## AshleyW

i work in IT recruitment if anyone is looking for work

www.channelrecruit.co.uk

just a thought


----------



## Bull Terrier

Huntingground said:


> Just checking accounts/payments into my IT consultancy company this year.
> 
> Average 13.5k per month gross (since new job in April) so annually I am looking at 162k - obviously I have NI, VAT and corporation tax to take off that.
> 
> Should clear approx 80% of that with clever accountancy I reckon so approx 130k take home.
> 
> @marknorthumbria - this is what you have coming mate


That's of course a sh1t-load of money, but do you have to work very long hours in the office?


----------



## Huntingground

Bull Terrier said:


> That's of course a sh1t-load of money, but do you have to work very long hours in the office?


Going drinking at midday today 

8 hours a day is what I work in the office plus one hour for gym, eat at desk. I work 06:45 - 15:45 every day, that is all. I do work Saturdays though and also some Sundays. Also I have to provide cover and be on-call for escalation etc.


----------



## Was_Eric

PHMG said:


> I dont earn a lot. I dont need a lot either. Ive got a nice roof over my head, more food than one person really needs and can put petrol in the car to get to work. Odd night out here and therr and some dvd's or whatever when i fancy them.
> 
> I genuinly feel wealthy though. Don tknow whether its because i have low expectation but life feels pretty good all the time.


happiness is most important, the only other things that matter are thos things that contribute to happiness


----------



## dusher

Huntingground said:


> Going drinking at midday today
> 
> 8 hours a day is what I work in the office plus one hour for gym, eat at desk. I work 06:45 - 15:45 every day, that is all. I do work Saturdays though and also some Sundays. Also I have to provide cover and be on-call for escalation etc.


Sounds perfect to me. How long did it take you to reach those earnings? I wish I got into something more along those lines instead of a plumber. No money in it.


----------



## dusher

Was_Eric said:


> happiness is most important, the only other things that matter are thos things that contribute to happiness


Like money? Money can create an environment where happiness can thrive. It will put you in situations you can only dream of, enable you to look after your family and friends. Less to worry about which can mean more time concentrating on what makes you happy like relationships and passions.

Of course you can be happy without money, but it's harder.


----------



## Guest

Huntingground said:


> Just checking accounts/payments into my IT consultancy company this year.
> 
> Average 13.5k per month gross (since new job in April) so annually I am looking at 162k - obviously I have NI, VAT and corporation tax to take off that.
> 
> Should clear approx 80% of that with clever accountancy I reckon so approx 130k take home.
> 
> @marknorthumbria - this is what you have coming mate


Proof Hull is good for something lol

(University)


----------



## Was_Eric

dusher said:


> Like money? Money can create an environment where happiness can thrive. It will put you in situations you can only dream of, enable you to look after your family and friends. Less to worry about which can mean more time concentrating on what makes you happy like relationships and passions.
> 
> Of course you can be happy without money, but it's harder.


its true money can help happiness

and perhaps more importantly having very little money can contribute to making it difficult to being happy

but happiness and money are 2 totally different concepts and its important to keep them seperate


----------



## marknorthumbria

money makes me happy like lol


----------



## Huntingground

dusher said:


> Sounds perfect to me. How long did it take you to reach those earnings? I wish I got into something more along those lines instead of a plumber. No money in it.


10 GCSEs, 4 A Levels, BA (HONS) Degree. I then paid 2k to do a conversion course then unpaid work for 6 months. Got my 1st job at 12k in 2000 and built up from there............


----------



## Huntingground

marknorthumbria said:


> money makes me happy like lol


Certainly creates an environment where happiness is much easier to attain. Have to watch out for the pitfalls though : drink, drugs, gambling etc etc but I suppose they can snare anybody............


----------



## big steve

marknorthumbria said:


> money makes me happy like lol


same here!


----------



## Guest

Huntingground said:


> Certainly creates an environment where happiness is much easier to attain. Have to watch out for the pitfalls though : drink, drugs, gambling etc etc but I suppose they can snare anybody............


I did all that on a paupers wage lol.

On less than I was but so much wiser now.


----------



## Wasp

Suprakill4 said:


> Buy me an m3 mate. Imagine how much satisfaction you would get from that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It would be incredibly satisfying to please a fellow member of UKM in this way; however I'm too much of a tight **** lol


----------



## bail

dusher said:


> Sounds perfect to me. How long did it take you to reach those earnings? I wish I got into something more along those lines instead of a plumber. No money in it.


Where bouts you living mate plumbers round my area clean up, few mates who are gas safe are very wealthy indeed


----------



## dusher

bail said:


> Where bouts you living mate plumbers round my area clean up, few mates who are gas safe are very wealthy indeed


North East mate. Not gas safe myself, mostly work for contractors. Grafting me **** off for not very much money. Don't get me wrong there is ok money in it, but I'm never happy, always want more.


----------



## Chris F

As a plumber mate especially gas safe you should be able to do at least 200 quid a day. Site rates are pretty shat at the minute and they expect you to break your back.


----------



## dusher

Chris F said:


> As a plumber mate especially gas safe you should be able to do at least 200 quid a day. Site rates are pretty shat at the minute and they expect you to break your back.


On my last job I was only getting 11quid an hour. I had to move a bong set to get to the stop cock on my first day. Was a rough area like, one flat I had to run an power extension to next door because they had no electricity ha.


----------



## Chris F

I've done loads of those mate. How long you been a plumber ? @dusher


----------



## latsius

If some one has:

Three houses. All on mortgages. But still his i suppose..

Joint value 560k on properties

Plus a wage of 30k a year.

Does this make him half a millionaire? If so alot of guys are technicly wealthy enough to be millonaires on paper


----------



## laurie g

^ mortgage free then yes- mortagaes on all of them then no- the bank still owns your house


----------



## IronJohnDoe

25k a year

22k a year the missus

honestly we live good with that, I can't understand those people who they earn 50k a year and they complain they are broke&#8230;

I mean we earn half and we live in a modern and spacious flat in central london, we go in a gym with spa amenities and we do 3-4 holidays a year, beside that we go out dining and we enjoy life and often do shopping in cloths/technology/house things etc

So if we are able to do that with our salary then I really cannot imagine how someone earning 50k cannot do and have a lot of money left.

Obviously you need to do a few tricks like book your holidays flat/hotel flight/train tickets 1 year in advance (you can save up to 70%)

or do bigger shopping during sales

but still possible living good, I guess if we were earning 50k each we would live really large


----------



## mikep81

IronJohnDoe said:


> 25k a year
> 
> 22k a year the missus
> 
> honestly we live good with that, I can't understand those people who they earn 50k a year and they complain they are broke&#8230;
> 
> I mean we earn half and we live in a modern and spacious flat in central london, we go in a gym with spa amenities and we do 3-4 holidays a year, beside that we go out dining and we enjoy life and often do shopping in cloths/technology/house things etc
> 
> So if we are able to do that with our salary then I really cannot imagine how someone earning 50k cannot do and have a lot of money left.
> 
> Obviously you need to do a few tricks like book your holidays flat/hotel flight/train tickets 1 year in advance (you can save up to 70%)
> 
> or do bigger shopping during sales
> 
> but still possible living good, I guess if we were earning 50k each we would live really large


People earn to live though. I earn quite well and I work bloody hard for it, I don't want to live a reserved life just so I can have a large bank balance and I like to enjoy certain things. Obviously some people take this a bit far to the point where the spend all their money and in some cases spend more than they have.


----------



## nellsuk

I don't know how people do it! I work hard Mon - Fri for 95k a year, less my VAT & Corp Tax, live in 1 bedroom apt with the wife in the London Suburbs, drive a 53 plate Renault, and still don't have an option to save a fortune. We don't go crazy with money other than food and my gym requirements (plus her love of clothes and shoes) but all in not too crazy, still its bloody hard to save for anything these days...


----------



## IronJohnDoe

mikep81 said:


> People earn to live though. I earn quite well and I work bloody hard for it, I don't want to live a reserved life just so I can have a large bank balance and I like to enjoy certain things. Obviously some people take this a bit far to the point where the spend all their money and in some cases spend more than they have.


Believe mate I work very hard for my sweated cash, but you got my point some people spend everything or even more than they complain they cannot live with their bills and maybe they earn 2-3 times more than me, I do enjoy life but I spend what I can and this keep balance.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

nellsuk said:


> I don't know how people do it! I work hard Mon - Fri for 95k a year, less my VAT & Corp Tax, live in 1 bedroom apt with the wife in the London Suburbs, drive a 53 plate Renault, and still don't have an option to save a fortune. We don't go crazy with money other than food and my gym requirements (plus her love of clothes and shoes) but all in not too crazy, still its bloody hard to save for anything these days...


Just spend wise, I mean you earn almost 4 times of what I earn and how comes I live in a big brand new flat in central london and I do go holiday do shopping etc etc?

Money managing my friend, just for find the flat that good at that good price we viewed probably 200 diff flats, holiday, book 1 year ahead and you'll see how much you save, shopping? London has sales almost all the time and with some shop closing like the Hmv in oxford street (I bought a pair of beats and instead of 119 catalogue price I payed 71! ) makes you save and still able to spend, mate no offend but if I was earning your money I would probably live like a Pharaoh and drive a porsche..


----------



## big pete

nellsuk said:


> I don't know how people do it! I work hard Mon - Fri for 95k a year, less my VAT & Corp Tax...


Get a better accountant 

As self employed, I dunno how to declare. To hmrc I'm on £500 a month, but we live on a farm with a range rover


----------



## Russs

Just start my new job as a Business Development Manager this week after closing my business! (technically earnt 7k last year!  )

So hopefully my agreed basic is 20k a year plus 10-50k commision (depending on how hard i work)

Work hard for 4 years solid atleast, and buy a house!


----------



## SwAn1

big pete said:


> Please HMRC investigate me


----------



## 25081

Im a teacher. 30k currently.


----------



## SwAn1

ShaneB said:


> Im a teacher. 30k currently.


If you teach teenagers you deserve a million per year


----------



## 25081

SwAn1 said:


> If you teach teenagers you deserve a million per year


I teach maths to 12-16 year olds. I welcome that pay rise!


----------



## SwAn1

ShaneB said:


> I teach maths to 12-16 year olds. I welcome that pay rise!


Fuk that. Fair play


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

ShaneB said:


> Im a teacher. 30k currently.


What you teach @ShaneB. I as a lecturer in fe so teach anywhere from

16 upwards.

Stu


----------



## 25081

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> What you teach @ShaneB. I as a lecturer in fe so teach anywhere from
> 
> 16 upwards.
> 
> Stu


Look about 3 posts up dude... :thumb:


----------



## Hendrix

Around £6k per month before tax, although I have a right bent Accountant


----------



## Ross S

£46k per year if i hit all my bonus's, when i was younger i never thought i'd make that much.....now im there i want more....loads more!


----------



## Geonix

In excess of £80,000 doing G4P.


----------



## biglad90

£20k per year average

23 year old, but from Newcastle so much lower wages than London


----------



## Big Kris

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> What you teach @ShaneB. I *as* a lecturer in *fe* so teach anywhere from
> 
> 16 upwards.
> 
> Stu


I hope its not English you teach


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

Haha thoughtunatealy not!! Lol. No fortunately not. I teach engineering to college students. So can be anything from

Maths, science, health and safety or practical skills.


----------



## aysandie

Few people are making 100k+ a year. If you save up/invest/good income it should be relatively easy to get to that £million mark,especially if you are making 6 figs and your partner is making around the same.


----------



## Hendrix

siamakdieded said:


> Few people are making 100k+ a year. If you save up/invest/good income it should be relatively easy to get to that £million mark,especially if you are making 6 *figs* and your partner is making around the same.


I seem to have a problem with FIGS, it grates mate


----------



## IGotTekkers

siamakdieded said:


> Few people are making 100k+ a year. If you save up/invest/good income it should be relatively easy to get to that £million mark,especially if you are making 6 figs and your partner is making around the same.


Those of us that earn over 100k a year dont need to save mate :lol:


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

IGotTekkers said:


> Those of us that earn over 100k a year dont need to save mate :lol:


What you do to earn that kind of money mate?


----------



## Dave 0511

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> What you do to earn that kind of money mate?


On the internet.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

Tax is a killer at the higher rate ay. Not that I would know that first hand lol


----------



## IGotTekkers

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> What you do to earn that kind of money mate?


Internet entrepenuer mate. Various different things, im currently working on a weight loss company which i will be launching this year.

soon to be gym owner too


----------



## TELBOR

IGotTekkers said:


> Internet entrepenuer mate. Various different things, im currently working on a weight loss company which i will be launching this year.
> 
> soon to be gym owner too


Is that what they call it 

When is the gym opening ?


----------



## killamanjaro

IGotTekkers said:


> Those of us that earn over 100k a year dont need to save mate :lol:


Earns 100k a year lives in the margate hamptons

Seems legit


----------



## Dave 0511

Full

Of

Sh1t


----------



## Double J

R0BLET said:


> Is that what they call it
> 
> *When is the gym opening *?


As soon as he's cleared out enough space in his shed for a bench and 2 dumbells :lol:


----------



## Miles1878

Duppy said:


> Earns 100k a year lives in the margate hamptons
> 
> Seems legit


He runs the official online shop for kiss me quick hats and straw donkeys.

Quite lucrative I believe


----------



## killamanjaro

Miles1878 said:


> He runs the official online shop for kiss me quick hats and straw donkeys.
> 
> Quite lucrative I believe


I have nothing but admiration for anyone with astute business smarts


----------



## Madoxx

IGotTekkers said:


> Internet entrepenuer mate. Various different things, im currently working on a weight loss company which i will be launching this year.
> 
> soon to be gym owner too


Hah, is this why your on a cut? cant be part of a weight loss company if your a chunkey monkey ! lol


----------



## barneycharles

ichigo said:


> made about 16k last year and im totally skint but hey its a job and theres lots worse off than me.
> 
> gotta look on the bright side got a amazing girlfriend and a awsome car:thumb:


We some ones a F*ck Up....


----------



## TELBOR

barneycharles said:


> We some ones a F*ck Up....


Eh?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

51k a year at 23, pretty proud of myself.

Wasbad with money when i was younger so i'm still paying a few bits off, nearly there though. After bills about 2/3rds of that is disposable.


----------



## Cookie-raiser

IGotTekkers said:


> Those of us that earn over 100k a year dont need to save mate :lol:


You earn over 100k a year but need to wait for your GF to finish college so she can drive you to places ?!

Why doesnt your butler take you ?


----------



## Dave 0511

Because pretend money can't pay real people to do things for you.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Cookie-raiser said:


> You earn over 100k a year but need to wait for your GF to finish college so she can drive you to places ?!
> 
> Why doesnt your butler take you ?


100k a year is only 2k a week mate, i blow half that on food, eating out, clothes, days out, the other half on bills. **** off ya jealous little monkey


----------



## IGotTekkers

R0BLET said:


> Is that what they call it
> 
> When is the gym opening ?


Wedding is in 4 weeks mate as soon as thats out the way and iv moved back over to ramsgate (want a bigger house again) i will be pitting everything into it. I plan to have it open by end of the summer


----------



## IGotTekkers

Duppy said:


> Earns 100k a year lives in the margate hamptons
> 
> Seems legit


Its a shame that you see this as alot of money. I see it as a starting point :lol:


----------



## killamanjaro

IGotTekkers said:


> Its a shame that you see this as alot of money. I see it as a starting point :lol:


Onwards and upwards, you get that money..I can only wish I was £1 behind you


----------



## DanishM

I turned down a job where I would get an apartment with everything in it paid by work and would have made £60k a year at age 21 - didn't enjoy it though, and I can't imagine not being happy about work for many years. Now I'm studying and making £5 a year, having £100 a month after monthly bills to buy everything I need and I only have 30 minutes of free time on training days of the whole day. And that's how it's going to be for the next 1½ years for me... Kinda depressing when writing it down lol :mellow:


----------



## IGotTekkers

Duppy said:


> Onwards and upwards, you get that money..I can only wish I was £1 behind you


It was only 3 years ago i was broke us **** working 90 hours as a chef while also trying to get my clothing company off the ground, didnt have a pot to **** in. A few years of smart, hard work and determination and you can be anywhere. Jusy ignore the little scrotes that doubt you (for examples the ones here) jealousy and disbelief in ones own capabilities can make them bitter and resentful


----------



## killamanjaro

IGotTekkers said:


> It was only 3 years ago i was broke us **** working 90 hours as a chef while also trying to get my clothing company off the ground, didnt have a pot to **** in. A few years of smart, hard work and determination and you can be anywhere. Jusy ignore the little scrotes that doubt you (for examples the ones here) jealousy and disbelief in ones own capabilities can make them bitter and resentful


Very true it's good to see a successful business man..I noticed you don't bother with saving, surely you'd want to make sure the future is sorted unless you plan on graffting in your older years?


----------



## andyhuggins

Its quite sad that people see being rich as being associated to money.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Duppy said:


> Very true it's good to see a successful business man..I noticed you don't bother with saving, surely you'd want to make sure the future is sorted unless you plan on graffting in your older years?


Haha iv got massive ambitions mate im not worried about the future at all, im gonna make it brah, we all gonna make it brah  )


----------



## killamanjaro

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha iv got massive ambitions mate im not worried about the future at all, im gonna make it brah, we all gonna make it brah  )


While its good to be ambitious think about investing some of that hard earned paper, sorry what did you say was your line of business? Im also starting up my own business and you could just be the go to man for pointers


----------



## IGotTekkers

andyhuggins said:


> Its quite sad that people see being rich as being associated to money.


Can second that mate money doesnt really make life any happier. You can still be a miserable cvnt with a million £ in your pocket


----------



## killamanjaro

andyhuggins said:


> Its quite sad that people see being rich as being associated to money.


This is 2014 if it doesn't make money it doesn't make sense


----------



## andyhuggins

IGotTekkers said:


> Can second that mate money doesnt really make life any happier. You can still be a miserable cvnt with a million £ in your pocket


You may have a million £ in your pocket. But for some people if they cant have children, then it doesn't matter to them how much they have.


----------



## andyhuggins

Duppy said:


> This is 2014 if it doesn't make money it doesn't make sense


How sad .


----------



## IGotTekkers

Duppy said:


> While its good to be ambitious think about investing some of that hard earned paper, sorry what did you say was your line of business? Im also starting up my own business and you could just be the go to man for pointers


Started off with a clothing company, also loads of other little ventures which have come and gone, electrical compontants and consumerables are your best bets, anything that has a fair markup, and something that people use and need to buy continualy like cosmetics, niche food products, and marketing is key to success. You need to build bridges between you and your target market in the way of social marketing/interaction etc.


----------



## killamanjaro

IGotTekkers said:


> Started off with a clothing company, also loads of other little ventures which have come and gone, electrical compontants and consumerables are your best bets, anything that has a fair markup, and something that people use and need to buy continualy like cosmetics, niche food products, and marketing is key to success. You need to build bridges between you and your target market in the way of social marketing/interaction etc.


Do you do everything from marketing, sourcing products for sale to shipping sold goods or do you have a team? How are you finding business in this current economic climate? Do you have set targets month on month and most importantly are you hitting those targets and maximising profit?

Sorry for too many questions by the way


----------



## GCMAX

18k Senior Web Designer: according to recommended average earnings throughout Europe, 18k is the minimum and 75k maximum.

When I see the rising level of poverty in this country I feel really lucky just to have a job where I can at least pay my bills and save a little.


----------



## big pete

IGotTekkers said:


> 100k a year is only 2k a week mate, i blow half that on food, eating out, clothes, days out, the other half on bills. **** off ya jealous little monkey


A good quote I heard "poor men spend like they're rich, rich men spend like they're poor".

Even if you think it's too much of a "sensible" thing to do, investment ISA's (not the ones you get in a bank, gotta be through a financial advisor) are a good idea for low level saving.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Duppy said:


> Do you do everything from marketing, sourcing products for sale to shipping sold goods or do you have a team? How are you finding business in this current economic climate? Do you have set targets month on month and most importantly are you hitting those targets and maximising profit?
> 
> Sorry for too many questions by the way


I do absolutely everything mate, im on my phone online from 6am to 2 am 7 days a week. I might be sat home or down the cafe but i work fecking hard and the mental stress of running numerous businesses on your own can be very taxing. My only target is to give my daughter and my family everything they could ever want or need so they dont grow up hungry and broke like i did. And at the end if i can have a nice grand house on the seafront with monthly trips to thailand then thats a plus haha

and as far as the economic climate goes, for every market falling theres a market rising. You gotta place your bets at the right tables is all.


----------



## tommyc2k7

Merkleman said:


> I left school with not a single GCSE, I was also born and bred in one of Birmigham's roughest areas; Handsworth.
> 
> At 18 I left home with my £124, a guitar, a Nokia 3210, a notepad/pen and a bag containing clothes, deodrant and a toothbrush. I had no idea where I was going and I didn't care, I knew I had to get out of that place and be somebody. I took the first bus to the town centre, got there for around 20:30 and it was wet and miserable, only a few people in sight. I made my way to the back of some shops and set up a makeshift 'bed' for the night, this was from scrap cardboard I'd found in a local skip. I'll be honest, I cried myself to sleep that night. I thought deeply about what a letdown I'd been and how I've amounted to nothing. I decided then and there things had to change for me.
> 
> The next morning I woke at around 06:00 to the sound of birds chirping, I'd only had around two hours sleep so I felt terrible. The sky was bright and it was fairly quiet, so I picked up my belongings and headed off to the train station, with no idea where I was going. I bought a ticket to London for £15 and got on the train.
> 
> I sat next to a guy who looked fairly in shape, well groomed and certainly looked 'the part.' I'll never forget, he was wearing espadrilles, jeans and a plain white T-Shirt underneath a grey casual blazer. The reason I'll never forget is because this man changed my outlook on life.
> 
> He told me.. "A ship is safe in harbor, but that is not what a ship was built for."
> 
> I went on travelling to over 8 beautiful countries in the space of a year, working in bars and meeting lovely people. My second year I started bodybuilding and travelled to another 12 countries. By the time I was 22 I was 90KG in fantastic shape, I'd been all over the world and lived more than I'd ever wanted to.
> 
> The next day I woke up in Handsworth, Birmingham. I'd been dreaming.


Hahahahaha. C*nt


----------



## Robbie789

Merkleman said:


> You were really getting into that


Made me wanna pack my bags and leave until the end!!

Cu*t :lol:


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Only 18k, but I work for myself which I love


----------



## rocky dennis

I'm in the 10to 25K bracket but that's living in Thailand, so I'm comfortable with that....Could do with more as I think most people want more.


----------



## Justin Cider

I'm currently on **** all but living in Sydney's CBD so I won't complain.

Did get my first job in Australia after 17 days of being here, 22K job which was a 4.5K increase on my wage back in England so that's a positive.

Now it's just a waiting game to get in to a different career as I fancy a change. Happy to take a pay cut which is expected. Start at the bottom to rise to the top.


----------



## dazbcos1969

100K & the Mr's 20k  happy days


----------



## Machette

dazbcos1969 said:


> 100K & the Mr's 20k  happy days


What do you do ?


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Merkleman said:


> I left school with not a single GCSE, I was also born and bred in one of Birmigham's roughest areas; Handsworth.
> 
> At 18 I left home with my £124, a guitar, a Nokia 3210, a notepad/pen and a bag containing clothes, deodrant and a toothbrush. I had no idea where I was going and I didn't care, I knew I had to get out of that place and be somebody. I took the first bus to the town centre, got there for around 20:30 and it was wet and miserable, only a few people in sight. I made my way to the back of some shops and set up a makeshift 'bed' for the night, this was from scrap cardboard I'd found in a local skip. I'll be honest, I cried myself to sleep that night. I thought deeply about what a letdown I'd been and how I've amounted to nothing. I decided then and there things had to change for me.
> 
> The next morning I woke at around 06:00 to the sound of birds chirping, I'd only had around two hours sleep so I felt terrible. The sky was bright and it was fairly quiet, so I picked up my belongings and headed off to the train station, with no idea where I was going. I bought a ticket to London for £15 and got on the train.
> 
> I sat next to a guy who looked fairly in shape, well groomed and certainly looked 'the part.' I'll never forget, he was wearing espadrilles, jeans and a plain white T-Shirt underneath a grey casual blazer. The reason I'll never forget is because this man changed my outlook on life.
> 
> He told me.. "A ship is safe in harbor, but that is not what a ship was built for."
> 
> I went on travelling to over 8 beautiful countries in the space of a year, working in bars and meeting lovely people. My second year I started bodybuilding and travelled to another 12 countries. By the time I was 22 I was 90KG in fantastic shape, I'd been all over the world and lived more than I'd ever wanted to.
> 
> The next day I woke up in Handsworth, Birmingham. I'd been dreaming.


ahahahahahahaha you got me into that


----------



## polishmate

if you could mention what you actually do for a living that'd make it even more interesting lol


----------



## dazbcos1969

Machette said:


> What do you do ?


Construction deck foreman offshore Subsea 7 £87.000 a year for 165 days offshore and i do about 200 days a year  get a full day date for every day over 165  £528 a day extra love my Job 2 what a bonus 

Cheers Daz B


----------



## Dave 0511

IGotTekkers said:


> 100k a year is only 2k a week mate, i blow half that on food, eating out, clothes, days out, the other half on bills. **** off ya jealous little monkey


Do you f%ck tekkers.

Lying on the internet is pathetic mate.


----------



## Handsofstone

12k a year not the best wage but Pays the bills an i work with a good set of people which is important.

Lass is on 14k works 12 hour shifts for the NHS totally **** pay for what she does compared to my job which is so easy.


----------



## G-man99

£52k per year as a CNC machinist/mechanical engineer for Jcb. Some of that is also overtime.

Mrs just started a new job and will be on £30k by the end if the year


----------



## spudsy

G-man99 said:


> £52k per year as a CNC machinist/mechanical engineer for Jcb. Some of that is also overtime.
> 
> Mrs just started a new job and will be on £30k by the end if the year


F*** me mate, CNC machinists pay has gone up a lot since I left engineering.


----------



## SwAn1

IGotTekkers said:


> Those of us that earn over 100k a year dont need to save mate :lol:


This country is w4nk, if you want to live without debt, have 2 cars, an average house and go on holiday once per year you need to pull in 4.5k per month take home as a couple. Its a joke


----------



## G-man99

spudsy said:


> F*** me mate, CNC machinists pay has gone up a lot since I left engineering.


It's more the company than the job why the money is so good mate.

Most other places be lucky to get £30k


----------



## spudsy

G-man99 said:


> It's more the company than the job why the money is so good mate.
> 
> Most other places be lucky to get £30k


Tbh 30k is nearer to what I was expecting, good for you tho bud... if you weren't worth it they wouldn't be paying you it.


----------



## G-man99

spudsy said:


> Tbh 30k is nearer to what I was expecting, good for you tho bud... if you weren't worth it they wouldn't be paying you it.


Everyone gets paid the same here mate!

Not just an individual thing.

Quite a lot of my mates also work here, so it's great for socialising and we can all afford to do similar activities outside of work


----------



## aysandie

dazbcos1969 said:


> Construction deck foreman offshore Subsea 7 £87.000 a year for 165 days offshore and i do about 200 days a year  get a full day date for every day over 165  £528 a day extra love my Job 2 what a bonus
> 
> Cheers Daz B


you work for subsea7? if so, hook me up with a grad subsea engineer scheme?


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

GCMAX said:


> 18k Senior Web Designer: according to recommended average earnings throughout Europe, 18k is the minimum and 75k maximum.
> 
> When I see the rising level of poverty in this country I feel really lucky just to have a job where I can at least pay my bills and save a little.


Best attitude mate


----------



## EctoSize

siamakdieded said:


> you work for subsea7? if so, hook me up with a grad subsea engineer scheme?


What type of engineer are you mate? I work in subsea in London!


----------



## aysandie

EctoSize said:


> What type of engineer are you mate? I work in subsea in London!


Still studying atm, going to start my Msc in subsea at newcastle next year. You got any tips to improve my employability? like any softwares which i can learn? I was going to move to Aberdeen perm, but scotland seems like a dead area, so i'm going to newcastle for uni, then coming back to london. Love the city (Women).


----------



## EctoSize

siamakdieded said:


> Still studying atm, going to start my Msc in subsea at newcastle next year. You got any tips to improve my employability? like any softwares which i can learn? I was going to move to Aberdeen perm, but scotland seems like a dead area, so i'm going to newcastle for uni, then coming back to london. Love the city (Women).


Haha I've been for a night out, the women are fantastic and my scouse accent went down a treat.

We deal with pipelines mainly, we do a lot of corrosion analysis and FEA but I think your course will be quite broad and cover rigs and equipment etc. We have a Newcastle office and recruit from your Uni so you will no doubt hear of Wood Group!

Worked in Aberdeen, not a good place to live IMO! Too isolated, too expensive, below par nightlife, always freezing!


----------



## aysandie

EctoSize said:


> Haha I've been for a night out, the women are fantastic and my scouse accent went down a treat.
> 
> We deal with pipelines mainly, we do a lot of corrosion analysis and FEA but I think your course will be quite broad and cover rigs and equipment etc. We have a Newcastle office and recruit from your Uni so you will no doubt hear of Wood Group!
> 
> Worked in Aberdeen, not a good place to live IMO! Too isolated, too expensive, below par nightlife, always freezing!


What uni you think is better, newcastle or aberdeen? I also download abaqus, if i learn how to use it, you think it will look good on my CV? I also know how to use Plaxis 3D (My dissertation), should i refine my skills in it, or just focus on Abaqus?

My lecturer even told me aberdeen is dead, and you know it is bad when those guys find it boring. London has plenty of jobs for oil aswell though, the only thing that worries me is getting that first job. Is getting that first job for subsea hard?


----------



## dazbcos1969

siamakdieded said:


> you work for subsea7? if so, hook me up with a grad subsea engineer scheme?


There u go 

http://www.subsea7.com/en/our-people/graduates-interns-and-trainees.html


----------



## Scotty6Pack

At this point 4.6% are millionaires??? More like bull ****ters :lol:


----------



## EctoSize

siamakdieded said:


> What uni you think is better, newcastle or aberdeen? I also download abaqus, if i learn how to use it, you think it will look good on my CV? I also know how to use Plaxis 3D (My dissertation), should i refine my skills in it, or just focus on Abaqus?
> 
> My lecturer even told me aberdeen is dead, and you know it is bad when those guys find it boring. London has plenty of jobs for oil aswell though, the only thing that worries me is getting that first job. Is getting that first job for subsea hard?


Its not dead mate there's plenty of work there but I didn't like living there for the reasons above. Yes it will look good but any software related to the job you will be trained on. Previous work experience is more important imo. No it's not difficult if you've got the quals, we're massively short on young engineers!


----------



## latsius

Cap footballers at 5k per week... Most ppl earn 16 per year. There pickn that up weekly. Fookn cnuts.. Pizsss me right off wen from every football ground u can walk to a family struggln to get by.people need to make a stand


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

It's a good point and can't say I don't agree with what your saying but how would you do that? Surely it's demand of the tickets etc that enable their wages to be paid so high


----------



## aysandie

latsius said:


> Cap footballers at 5k per week... Most ppl earn 16 per year. There pickn that up weekly. Fookn cnuts.. Pizsss me right off wen from every football ground u can walk to a family struggln to get by.people need to make a stand


they worked hard for their craft, stop being a communist . Go and work hard.


----------



## latblaster

siamakdieded said:


> they worked hard for their craft, stop being a communist . Go and work hard.


No, not really. They have a talent which is kicking a ball. Why should they get paid more than a Dr e.g?

As for them working hard....don't most people?

If the football companies weren't so avaricious then maybe more people would be able to go & see a game.

Although quite why anybody likes football, I've no idea.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Dave 0511 said:


> Do you f%ck tekkers.
> 
> Lying on the internet is pathetic mate.


So is being a jealous little b1tch.


----------



## aysandie

IGotTekkers said:


> So is being a jealous little b1tch.


Ignore them, they don't want to acknowledge anyone successful. Is your clothing brand to do with gym attire?


----------



## Dave 0511

IGotTekkers said:


> So is being a jealous little b1tch.


Haha. Alright fella. Funnily enough I'm not the one with the reputation for talking a load of old sh1te.


----------



## Loveleelady

andyhuggins said:


> You may have a million £ in your pocket. But for some people if they cant have children, then it doesn't matter to them how much they have.


they can buy them!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Dave 0511 said:


> Haha. Alright fella. Funnily enough I'm not the one with the reputation for talking a load of old sh1te.


Dave man, control the rage. Channel it into your dancing.


----------



## aysandie

It is funny how much people disregard money . I hear people speak so much bs about how they don't care about money, yet go to the same 9-5 job which they hate. People are quick to judge the rich as unhappy, but the poor are equally or even more unhappy.


----------



## DappaDonDave

latblaster said:


> No, not really. They have a talent which is kicking a ball. Why should they get paid more than a Dr e.g?
> 
> As for them working hard....don't most people?
> 
> If the football companies weren't so avaricious then maybe more people would be able to go & see a game.
> 
> Although quite why anybody likes football, I've no idea.


The money they generate in ticket sales and sponsorship maks them worth the high salary, in most cases.

I have a dislike to people who say things like,"our soldiers get 20k a year but Rooney gets 125k a week". If a soldier brought in millions for the country and didn't have a potentially sort expiration date with no notice given, hey may be worth 125k a week...


----------



## MarcJ

Just relocated for firm within the shipping industry, starting wage is £185,000. Plus I have an online company too.

Not bad for a guy that left school without gcse's


----------



## gummyp

Tekkers is this £100k a year before or after tax?


----------



## TELBOR

gummyp said:


> Tekkers is this £100k a year before or after tax?


Tax?

:lol:


----------



## G-man99

gummyp said:


> Tekkers is this £100k a year before or after tax?


Does banana man pay tax??

NO!!

Then why would diababol man???


----------



## latblaster

DappaDonDave said:


> The money they generate in ticket sales and sponsorship maks them worth the high salary, in most cases.
> 
> I have a dislike to people who say things like,"our soldiers get 20k a year but Rooney gets 125k a week". If a soldier brought in millions for the country and didn't have a potentially sort expiration date with no notice given, hey may be worth 125k a week...


But it shouldn't be only about money, do you really think that this kind of comparison is logical, moral or right?

Using your argument then, nurses have less value...?

Why do you 'have a dislike' that seems way too strong.


----------



## gummyp

R0BLET said:


> Tax?
> 
> :lol:





G-man99 said:


> Does banana man pay tax??
> 
> NO!!
> 
> Then why would diababol man???


Surely all subjects contribute to Her Majesty's Revenue & Customs...


----------



## TELBOR

gummyp said:


> Surely all subjects contribute to Her Majesty's Revenue & Customs...


Like Chris Moyles :lol:


----------



## latblaster

gummyp said:


> Surely all subjects contribute to Her Majesty's Revenue & Customs...


Yes, God Bless the Queen...especially charlie.


----------



## DappaDonDave

latblaster said:


> But it shouldn't be only about money, do you really think that this kind of comparison is logical, moral or right?
> 
> Using your argument then, nurses have less value...?
> 
> Why do you 'have a dislike' that seems way too strong.


It's not less value, but its representative of their earning potential. Again, if we were charged £1000 per hour of nursing time we used, there income generation would be higher and therefore there wages would be equivalent.

Unfortunately we want health care as cheap as possible to allow it to be equally shared across all of the population, therefore, the salary of nurses is equivalent to this business need.

Yes, I have a disliking. Mainly spawns from a spat I had with a group of squadies who wanted to know why Wayne Rooney was worth 125k a week and they were on 20k. They didnt take kindly to being called "expendable", well, once I explain what the word actually meant.


----------



## latblaster

DappaDonDave said:


> It's not less value, but its representative of their earning potential. Again, if we were charged £1000 per hour of nursing time we used, there income generation would be higher and therefore there wages would be equivalent.
> 
> Unfortunately we want health care as cheap as possible to allow it to be equally shared across all of the population, therefore, the salary of nurses is equivalent to this business need.
> 
> Yes, I have a disliking. Mainly spawns from a spat I had with a group of squadies who wanted to know why Wayne Rooney was worth 125k a week and they were on 20k. They didnt take kindly to being called "expendable", well, once I explain what the word actually meant.


Ok mate...good explanation.

Might be a good topic for a Thread....so long as it doesn't degenerate into a slanging match...as is often the case. :laugh:


----------



## G-man99

DappaDonDave said:


> It's not less value, but its representative of their earning potential. Again, if we were charged £1000 per hour of nursing time we used, there income generation would be higher and therefore there wages would be equivalent.
> 
> Unfortunately we want health care as cheap as possible to allow it to be equally shared across all of the population, therefore, the salary of nurses is equivalent to this business need.
> 
> Yes, I have a disliking. Mainly spawns from a spat I had with a group of squadies who wanted to know why Wayne Rooney was worth 125k a week and they were on 20k. They didnt take kindly to being called "expendable", well, once I explain what the word actually meant.


The jammy git is on £300k a WEEK now!

I know it's not him directly that dictates the wages, but surely NOBODY is worth that wage.

It should be distributed among the sport to help lower level clubs and children at school level etc


----------



## Shady45

siamakdieded said:


> It is funny how much people disregard money . I hear people speak so much bs about how they don't care about money, yet go to the same 9-5 job which they hate. People are quick to judge the rich as unhappy, but the poor are equally or even more unhappy.


You know what they say. It's easier to masturbate over a Ferrari, than a Ford. I think that's it anyway.


----------



## aysandie

G-man99 said:


> It should be distributed among the sport to help lower level clubs and children at school level etc


This is what we call communism. Nobody works hard because everybody gets piad the same wage.


----------



## Shady45

Merkleman said:


> I've never masturbated over a car. And I've never heard that phrase!


Then you're either weird or too poor to have a car worth masturbating over


----------



## latblaster

siamakdieded said:


> This is what we call communism. Nobody works hard because everybody gets piad the same wage.


It's no wonder you've been neg repped.

You should try to think a little more, as your posts demonstrate a lack of understanding about life.


----------



## latsius

Communism? Lmao.... footballers kik a ball for a few years and earn big.bucks. Ur local.gp worked and studied for.ten years and passed and maintained strength to.continue instd of going into pharmacy. Yet he gets 70k? Seems to be footballers make us all.not want to work hard asball our work is nothing compared to.the sharpest volley or swiftest pass between two grown men and a plastic air filled ball.. Media and.society is going to the dogs. End of


----------



## Dave 0511

But... There a relatively very few people on the planet as talented in kicking a football as Wayne Rooney. Whereas there are many more who can achieve GP status. And many many more able to become soldiers.

I am in the military have been for almost 12 years and we are rewarded appropriately for our service in comparison to similarly skilled civilians (given that we are often away from home I think there is an appropriate markup or x factor pay as it is called)

Yes 300k a week is obscene but it is a private company who can do what they like with their investments. I do personally think football clubs should be forced to cut debts a little but that is by the by


----------



## artful_dodger87

latsius said:


> Communism? Lmao.... footballers kik a ball for a few years and earn big.bucks. Ur local.gp worked and studied for.ten years and passed and maintained strength to.continue instd of going into pharmacy. Yet he gets 70k? Seems to be footballers make us all.not want to work hard asball our work is nothing compared to.the sharpest volley or swiftest pass between two grown men and a plastic air filled ball.. Media and.society is going to the dogs. End of


Why do people always compare footballers wages with doctors and soldiers etc. Why didn't the docotor or soldier become a professional footballer then if they wanted to be rich. Because they don't have the talent. Footballers are entertainers the same as actors, musicians etc. Actors/Actresses are paid 20mill plus for a lead role in a blockbuster if they weren't worth it they wouldn't be paid it. the film will make the money back in revenue the same as football clubs.

Would you be happy to pay more taxes so 16 year old school leaver can join the army with a few gcse's and be on 100k a week or year would you f#ck!!

People are paid for their skills in life, a doctor is a doctor because they believe in saving lives. we pay there wages with taxes there's no tv reneue from sky sports espn bt sports for docotors. If you want to persue a career in life for money then think before you start your training.


----------



## Shady45

The money in football is ridiculous, but it's not as if they have a game on the weekend and chill the rest of the week. It takes more than just talent to play at their level.

The post above this covers the rest of my thoughts on football pay.


----------



## aysandie

latblaster said:


> It's no wonder you've been neg repped.
> 
> You should try to think a little more, as your posts demonstrate a lack of understanding about life.


Wow wow wow. Firslty when i spoke up for immigrants denied opportunities that we take for granted, i was slanted. I was told by members on this forum that people should be denied opportunities so that we can exceed in life. Idc if footballers make 100k a week, or 1m a week i will tell you why. They found a skill that pays weel, and decided to take that risk a pursue it. Them playing football lightens up many peoples day . It is as simple as that, who are you to judge what people deserve? Sound like a communist to me, a person who gave up dreaming and wants to have little crumbs from the pie. You an have the crumbs, but i am going for the ****ing slice.


----------



## latblaster

siamakdieded said:


> Wowthat, *who are you to judge what people deserve? Sound like a communist to me*, a person who gave up dreaming and wants to have little crumbs from the pie. You an have the crumbs, but i am going for the ****ing slice.


As I said no wonder you're red. You make insulting comments, allege I'm a Communist (is that a bad thing?) & other slurs.

You're just a kid who thinks he's a man, & has little experience of life or how to talk to people.

Go away, & grow up.


----------



## vinoboxer

About 13k a year. Absolutely honking


----------



## Dan TT

It's alright moaning about footballers wages but don't forget nearly half of what they get paid goes to the tax payer. Without footballers wages at the top flight we could lose quite a substantial amount of tax should there wages be lower. You also have to think they get paid what they do, a few may save but generally a few do good with there money as they invest in charities or setup organisations.


----------



## SkinnyJ

My current income is currently £0.

Feelbadman :crying:


----------



## Ashcrapper

artful_dodger87 said:


> Why do people always compare footballers wages with doctors and soldiers etc. Why didn't the docotor or soldier become a professional footballer then if they wanted to be rich. Because they don't have the talent. Footballers are entertainers the same as actors, musicians etc. Actors/Actresses are paid 20mill plus for a lead role in a blockbuster if they weren't worth it they wouldn't be paid it. the film will make the money back in revenue the same as football clubs.
> 
> Would you be happy to pay more taxes so 16 year old school leaver can join the army with a few gcse's and be on 100k a week or year would you f#ck!!
> 
> People are paid for their skills in life, a doctor is a doctor because they believe in saving lives. we pay there wages with taxes there's no tv reneue from sky sports espn bt sports for docotors. If you want to persue a career in life for money then think before you start your training.


short answer - because they are idiots.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Dan0725 said:


> It's alright moaning about footballers wages but don't forget nearly half of what they get paid goes to the tax payer. Without footballers wages at the top flight we could lose quite a substantial amount of tax should there wages be lower. You also have to think they get paid what they do, a few may save but generally a few do good with there money as they invest in charities or setup organisations.


This is a fair point - Assuming obviously they are paying the correct tax ( i have no idea if there have been any incidents).

Assume 40-50% tax going straight to the taxman instead of paying whatever the business tax rate is. I would say it's likely we get more by taxing the players.


----------



## Ashcrapper

http://www.topendsports.com/world/lists/earnings/world-10-2013.htm

2 footballers in that list. No one ever mentions the other sports, footballers dont even come close to the top earners


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Ashcrapper said:


> http://www.topendsports.com/world/lists/earnings/world-10-2013.htm
> 
> 2 footballers in that list. No one ever mentions the other sports, footballers dont even come close to the top earners


Floyd Mayweather Jr.

USA

Boxing

$90.0

Damn - I'd get punched in the face all day for that.


----------



## Ashcrapper

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Floyd Mayweather Jr.
> 
> USA
> 
> Boxing
> 
> $90.0
> 
> Damn - I'd get punched in the face all day for that.


thing is, you get into the top % of your profession, chances are you will be paid well. Some careers pay better than others. If you dont like it, dont choose that career. Its pretty ****ing simple. Moaning about soldiers pay etc, its absolute bollocks. all this footballers should give up a weeks salary and other such nonsense that goes round forums/social media. Like to see the people posting them do the same, would they ****.

"all that money for kicking a ball"

why didnt they do it themselves then?

enjoyed that little rant


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Ashcrapper said:


> thing is, you get into the top % of your profession, chances are you will be paid well. Some careers pay better than others. If you dont like it, dont choose that career. Its pretty ****ing simple. Moaning about soldiers pay etc, its absolute bollocks. all this footballers should give up a weeks salary and other such nonsense that goes round forums/social media. Like to see the people posting them do the same, would they ****.
> 
> "all that money for kicking a ball"
> 
> why didnt they do it themselves then?
> 
> enjoyed that little rant


I guess the argument is "those that can, should"

meaning if you have the means to help others, you should be.

There is so much as too much money - That said it's all relative. I could give away a grand a month to charity from my disposable income.

I'm not going to though as i earn it and i do with it as i please.


----------



## Ashcrapper

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I guess the argument is "those that can, should"
> 
> meaning if you have the means to help others, you should be.
> 
> There is so much as too much money - That said it's all relative. I could give away a grand a month to charity from my disposable income.
> 
> I'm not going to though as i earn it and i do with it as i please.


my point was I dont understand why people always single out footballers and say all that money for kicking a ball around etc. its not different to actors, golfers, tekkers etc. they get paid what they do due to the demand for it.


----------



## G-man99

Ashcrapper said:


> thing is, you get into the top % of your profession, chances are you will be paid well. Some careers pay better than others. If you dont like it, dont choose that career. Its pretty ****ing simple. Moaning about soldiers pay etc, its absolute bollocks. all this footballers should give up a weeks salary and other such nonsense that goes round forums/social media. Like to see the people posting them do the same, would they ****.
> 
> "all that money for kicking a ball"
> 
> why didnt they do it themselves then?
> 
> enjoyed that little rant


Based on that argument then, the SAS and SBS should be paid 100 x what an average infantry man should get paid??

These guys are by far in the top 1% of the armed forces and put themselves in some very dangerous situations, yet their wages don't reflect this


----------



## G-man99

Ashcrapper said:


> my point was I dont understand why people always single out footballers and say all that money for kicking a ball around etc. its not different to actors, golfers, *tekkers* etc. they get paid what they do due to the demand for it.


 :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper

G-man99 said:


> Based on that argument then, the SAS and SBS should be paid 100 x what an average infantry man should get paid??
> 
> These guys are by far in the top 1% of the armed forces and put themselves in some very dangerous situations, yet their wages don't reflect this


nope, because the money their employers make from them doesnt demand it. top footballer at United generates more money than a top footballer at Wrexham


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Ashcrapper said:


> my point was I dont understand why people always single out footballers and say all that money for kicking a ball around etc. its not different to actors, golfers, tekkers etc. they get paid what they do due to the demand for it.


Agreed - I dont know they are always singled out, maybe because the limelight it usually full of football antics because they're "Lads"


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Ashcrapper said:


> nope, because the earnings of their employers doesnt demand it. top footballer at United generates more money than a top footballer at Wrexham


Exactly - It's the same way as looking at a sales job (in theory this is how it should work)

You sell product X

We hire you and pay you based on the number of sales of X

THe more value you add to the company by selling, the more you get paid.

In theory you get paid in proportion to what you generate.. not that it always goes that way but still.

That's why icons get paid more because they add value to the business they are employed upon.


----------



## Ashcrapper

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Exactly - It's the same way as looking at a sales job (in theory this is how it should work)
> 
> You sell product X which is worth Y
> 
> We hire you and pay you based on the number of sales of X
> 
> THe more value you add to the company by selling, the more you get paid.
> 
> That's why icons get paid more because they add value to the business they are employed upon.


Indeed


----------



## Dan TT

http://money.uk.msn.com/features/how-much-tax-do-the-world%E2%80%99s-best-footballers-pay

"The top rate of tax in England is 45%, down after a brief period at 50% between 2010 and 2012. This means that a player such as the Chelsea and England midfielder Frank Lampard, who reportedly earns around £200,000 a week, could see his wages cut to £106,206 after tax. This means that Lampard alone could be contributing around £4.9 million a year in taxes."

Goes to show really how much tax we do get of them.

edit: don't forget the spending in the economy high wages will bring...


----------



## Ashcrapper

Dan0725 said:


> http://money.uk.msn.com/features/how-much-tax-do-the-world%E2%80%99s-best-footballers-pay
> 
> "The top rate of tax in England is 45%, down after a brief period at 50% between 2010 and 2012. This means that a player such as the Chelsea and England midfielder Frank Lampard, who reportedly earns around £200,000 a week, could see his wages cut to £106,206 after tax. This means that Lampard alone could be contributing around £4.9 million a year in taxes."
> 
> Goes to show really how much tax we do get of them.


what a bastard


----------



## G-man99

Ashcrapper said:


> nope, because the money their employers make from them doesnt demand it. top footballer at United generates more money than a top footballer at Wrexham


My boss is the 20th richest man in the Uk so I will be demanding more from him the next time I speak to him :cowboy:


----------



## Ashcrapper

G-man99 said:


> My boss is the 20th richest man in the Uk so I will be demanding more from him the next time I speak to him :cowboy:


good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## G-man99

Ashcrapper said:


> good luck mate :thumbup1:


Wishful thinking!

He already pays well for the industry we are in

He's actually 21st in uk

http://cars.uk.msn.com/features/2013-sunday-times-motoring-rich-list?page=28#image=28

308th in the world http://www.forbes.com/profile/anthony-bamford/


----------



## Ashcrapper

G-man99 said:


> He's actually 21st in uk


oh. so you lied earlier? the trust is just gone now :sad:


----------



## G-man99

Ashcrapper said:


> oh. so you lied earlier? the trust is just gone now :sad:


I'm ashamed to admit it, but yes I lied, I just wanted to be accepted but now I've gone and blown it


----------



## Ashcrapper

G-man99 said:


> I'm ashamed to admit it, but yes I lied, I just wanted to be accepted but now I've gone and blown it


I just don't know what to believe in any more


----------



## 2004mark

Dan0725 said:


> It's alright moaning about footballers wages but don't forget nearly half of what they get paid goes to the tax payer. Without footballers wages at the top flight we could lose quite a substantial amount of tax should there wages be lower. You also have to think they get paid what they do, a few may save but generally a few do good with there money as they invest in charities or setup organisations.


People also have to consider a lot of the money these footballers earn is foreign money.

If an Arabian/Russian/American/etc dude wants to pay people millions a year to his players, and those wages gets taxed and spent mostly in this country then I say go for it


----------



## Dazza95

I'm a student at the moment and earning about £8000 a year. Not too bad for what I do.


----------



## DarthMaulscle

I make... about tree fiddy!


----------



## Dan TT

2004mark said:


> People also have to consider a lot of the money these footballers earn is foreign money.
> 
> If an Arabian/Russian/American/etc dude wants to pay people millions a year to his players, and those wages gets taxed and spent mostly in this country then I say go for it


I agree. We also have revenue from abroad with sales from like Asia etc that brings huge money into the clubs. Don't forget the big clubs will provide a good lot of jobs in the local areas.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I guess the argument is "those that can, should"
> 
> meaning if you have the means to help others, you should be.
> 
> There is so much as too much money - That said it's all relative. I could give away a grand a month to charity from my disposable income.
> 
> I'm not going to though as i earn it and i do with it as i please.


Well said. This is exactly the point. It's about disposable income, and as you said you won't give your money away, neither would I so I can't expect anyone else to do it. We have all worked hard for what we have and would nt appreciate being told to give it away. Bigger wages doesn't always mean more disposable cash I'm my opinion .

Stu


----------



## b0t13

lol @ people thinking the rich pay 45% tax on earnings

these type of people dont have a wageslip with PAYE, they run everything through accountants and 'companies' and probaly pay less tax than you! (percentage wise)

also alot of people compare wages to footballers because there a bunch of thick tards kicking a ball around, which if they didnt happen to be good at (someone does), then theyd most likely be the local ****head on the dole..


----------



## GeordieSteve

Shady45 said:


> You know what they say. It's easier to masturbate over a Ferrari, than a Ford. I think that's it anyway.


I heard you find it easier to wank over a tranny....

Anyway footballers earn the money they do because of the money they earn their bosses. If I earned my company £4000 a year I'd expect a crap wage (well I'd expect to be sacked to be honest), if I earned them a billion a year I'd expect more. It's nothing to do with how hard they work, it's how much they make


----------



## Shady45

GeordieSteve said:


> I heard you find it easier to wank over a tranny....
> 
> Anyway footballers earn the money they do because of the money they earn their bosses. If I earned my company £4000 a year I'd expect a crap wage (well I'd expect to be sacked to be honest), if I earned them a billion a year I'd expect more. It's nothing to do with how hard they work, it's how much they make


A male or female tranny? I'm starting to think your informant told you half a story


----------



## lazy

b0t13 said:


> lol @ people thinking the rich pay 45% tax on earnings
> 
> these type of people dont have a wageslip with PAYE, they run everything through accountants and 'companies' and probaly pay less tax than you! (percentage wise)
> 
> also alot of people compare wages to footballers because there a bunch of thick tards kicking a ball around, which if they didnt happen to be good at (someone does), then theyd most likely be the local ****head on the dole..


Footballs do.

55% of that 300k a week rooney is making goes direct in Tax.

Its worth remembering before being outraged at his wage 

It pays for schools and hospitals at the end of the day.


----------



## GeordieSteve

Shady45 said:


> A male or female tranny? I'm starting to think your informant told you half a story


Twas this one  Welcome to Gateshead http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/gateshead-cross-dresser-carries-out-sick-6735937


----------



## tommyc2k7

b0t13 said:


> lol @ people thinking the rich pay 45% tax on earnings
> 
> these type of people dont have a wageslip with PAYE, they run everything through accountants and 'companies' and probaly pay less tax than you! (percentage wise)
> 
> also alot of people compare wages to footballers because there a bunch of thick tards kicking a ball around, which if they didnt happen to be good at (someone does), then theyd most likely be the local ****head on the dole..


This! I can't believe people actually believe rooney etc pay 45% tax! I'd bet at least 80% of the top footballers are paid via offshore companies and pay an effective tax rate no where near 45%


----------



## mark22

Yeah but a lot of us who do have to pay top rate pay that plus NI etc etc. We are being raped and people moan we don't pay enough while sat there watching morning tv doing fvck all. I'd avoid all of it if I could and stop some cvnt claiming his undeserved money. Don't really care at all whether that offends some lefty half wit.


----------



## lazy

tommyc2k7 said:


> This! I can't believe people actually believe rooney etc pay 45% tax! I'd bet at least 80% of the top footballers are paid via offshore companies and pay an effective tax rate no where near 45%


Actually most footballers are paid via normal pay slip and contribute PAYE just like anyone else.

Rangers tried to pay their players via offshore companies a few years back and look where that got em 

Check out how much tax Tevez pays

http://www.sport24.co.za/Soccer/EnglishPremiership/Carlos-Tevezs-pay-slip-leaked-20121126

And Jon Arne Risse who pays £55,000 in income tax *A MONTH*!

http://www.sport24.co.za/Soccer/EnglishPremiership/Reds-furious-as-Riises-payslip-goes-public-20080909


----------



## WakefieldMatt

23 years old got a 165k mortgage! Got quite lucky with a decent deposit only earn 18k a year but the gf is a teacher and gets paid a decent amount

Like you guys say though it's about the quality of life and I live in a 4 bed detached with double garage (which is now a gym) and have money in the bank. So if your sensible you don't have to get paid sh!t loads


----------



## Dave 0511

WakefieldMatt said:


> 23 years old got a 165k mortgage! Got quite lucky with a decent deposit only earn 18k a year but the gf is a teacher and gets paid a decent amount
> 
> Like you guys say though it's about the quality of life and I live in a 4 bed detached with double garage (which is now a gym) and have money in the bank. So if your sensible you don't have to get paid sh!t loads


Is it in wakey though mate? I'm in south Yorkshire. Mansions up north for under 200k lol.


----------



## WakefieldMatt

Haha in horbury mate, 400k. Wouldn't even get you a parking space in some streets in London


----------



## IGotTekkers

Duppy said:


> Earns 100k a year lives in the margate hamptons
> 
> Seems legit





Dave 0511 said:


> Full
> 
> Of
> 
> Sh1t





Cookie-raiser said:


> You earn over 100k a year but need to wait for your GF to finish college so she can drive you to places ?!
> 
> Why doesnt your butler take you ?


Just found my bank statement came through the other day, i remembered all you guys so thought id pop back and say hello.



im just off out for dinner, again, catch up with you all laters


----------



## Smitch

IGotTekkers said:


> Just found my bank statement came through the other day, i remembered all you guys so thought id pop back and say hello.
> 
> View attachment 146281
> 
> 
> im just off out for dinner, again, catch up with you all laters


£109.22 balance, you're loaded.


----------



## MunchieBites

IGotTekkers said:


> Just found my bank statement came through the other day, i remembered all you guys so thought id pop back and say hello.
> 
> View attachment 146281
> 
> 
> im just off out for dinner, again, catch up with you all laters


money out £11k?

i oculd show a statement with £40k on from Dec for my house deposit- doesnt mean anything...


----------



## MunchieBites

Smitch said:


> £109.22 balance, you're loaded.


dammit you beat me


----------



## MunchieBites

see- means nothign as i have a fiver until next payday and im not a gangster/millionaire playboy

god i wish i was though


----------



## IGotTekkers

Duppy said:


> Earns 100k a year lives in the margate hamptons
> 
> Seems legit





Dave 0511 said:


> Full
> 
> Of
> 
> Sh1t





MunchieBites said:


> money out £11k?
> 
> i oculd show a statement with £40k on from Dec for my house deposit- doesnt mean anything...


Oh ok then i guess you will have to wait for next months. Do you require a yearly statement? Please do let me know so i can bow down to provide you all with extensive proof of my incomings and outgoings. :lol:

I could show you all video of me ****ing 30 women on a bed of £50 notes signed by the queen herself and i will still be a skint virgin wouldnt i. Theres no telling some people


----------



## IGotTekkers

Smitch said:


> £109.22 balance, you're loaded.


Na i like to draw it out and play with it.


----------



## killamanjaro

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh ok then i guess you will have to wait for next months. Do you require a yearly statement? Please do let me know so i can bow down to provide you all with extensive proof of my incomings and outgoings. :lol:
> 
> I could show you all video of me ****ing 30 women on a bed of £50 notes signed by the queen herself and i will still be a skint virgin wouldnt i. Theres no telling some people


Why keep quoting me?


----------



## MunchieBites

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh ok then i guess you will have to wait for next months. Do you require a yearly statement? Please do let me know so i can bow down to provide you all with extensive proof of my incomings and outgoings. :lol:
> 
> I could show you all video of me ****ing 30 women on a bed of £50 notes signed by the queen herself and i will still be a skint virgin wouldnt i. Theres no telling some people


I would like to see that video


----------



## IGotTekkers

Duppy said:


> Why keep quoting me?


Only meant to quote munchie..


----------



## IGotTekkers

MunchieBites said:


> I would like to see that video


What would be the point it would all just be CGI wouldnt it. Or a lighting trick


----------



## noongains

Merkleman said:


> pic


were you mad when you started writing and messed up the title?


----------



## breeda

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh ok then i guess you will have to wait for next months. Do you require a yearly statement? Please do let me know so i can bow down to provide you all with extensive proof of my incomings and outgoings. :lol:
> 
> I could show you all video of me ****ing 30 women on a bed of £50 notes signed by the queen herself and i will still be a skint virgin wouldnt i. Theres no telling some people


Why is it so important for you to have people on the Internet believe how much money you earn?

I for one dont give a fuk


----------



## phoenix1980

IGotTekkers said:


> Oh ok then i guess you will have to wait for next months. Do you require a yearly statement? Please do let me know so i can bow down to provide you all with extensive proof of my incomings and outgoings. :lol:
> 
> I could show you all video of me ****ing 30 women on a bed of £50 notes signed by the queen herself and i will still be a skint virgin wouldnt i. Theres no telling some people


What do you expect you say you earn 100k or is it more and you offer up suspect proof, you had a balance of 400 odd quid, 10k odds went in , 11k odds came out leaving you 109odds. Proves nothing that 10k odds could have been a bank loan or a loan from a family member. It doesnt bother me what you earn and if you are earning that much then hats off to you however if your going to offer up proof dont just tease us whack out a yearly income outgoing for all to see


----------



## killamanjaro

IGotTekkers said:


> Only meant to quote munchie..


No worries just seen your statement, you really should think about savings and or investments..cant be fun living in margate social housing will all that money..unless you launder it


----------



## Dave 0511

Literally means nothing.

You could have ten k in savings . moved it in and out of the same account.

It really doesn't matter mate.


----------



## MunchieBites

IGotTekkers said:


> What would be the point it would all just be CGI wouldnt it. Or a lighting trick


even so- the amount of boobs in that would be awesome


----------



## IGotTekkers

breeda said:


> Why is it so important for you to have people on the Internet believe how much money you earn?
> 
> I for one dont give a fuk


I never wanted to prove anything, but it seems lately every c0ck and their scrote are trying to call me out as being a bull****ter, i can take banter as much as anyone on here and i welcome it.. but being called an outright liar is ****ing insulting, internet or not. Thats why.


----------



## IGotTekkers

phoenix1980 said:


> What do you expect you say you earn 100k or is it more and you offer up suspect proof, you had a balance of 400 odd quid, 10k odds went in , 11k odds came out leaving you 109odds. Proves nothing that 10k odds could have been a bank loan or a loan from a family member. It doesnt bother me what you earn and if you are earning that much then hats off to you however if your going to offer up proof dont just tease us whack out a yearly income outgoing for all to see


Well i didnt imagine for people to see it as suspect to be honest, i earn about 10k a month and i spend about 10k a month, so of course my bakance is always gonna be low, i spend it and enjoy my life as i earn it. Going back to my original comment that started all this crap "those that earn 100k a year dont need to save".


----------



## IGotTekkers

Dave 0511 said:


> Literally means nothing.
> 
> You could have ten k in savings . moved it in and out of the same account.
> 
> It really doesn't matter mate.


Oh sorry its just that your previous comments came across as if my life did actually matter to you. Im glad we have this cleared up now.


----------



## MunchieBites

IGotTekkers said:


> Well i didnt imagine for people to see it as suspect to be honest, i earn about 10k a month and i spend about 10k a month, so of course my bakance is always gonna be low, i spend it and enjoy my life as i earn it. Going back to my original comment that started all this crap "those that earn 100k a year dont need to save".


this may have already been covered and if so sorry- but what is it you actually do?


----------



## breeda

IGotTekkers said:


> I never wanted to prove anything, but it seems lately every c0ck and their scrote are trying to call me out as being a bull****ter, i can take banter as much as anyone on here and i welcome it.. but being called an outright liar is ****ing insulting, internet or not. Thats why.


Ganted but you haven't helped your cause here fella


----------



## TELBOR

IGotTekkers said:


> I never wanted to prove anything, but it seems lately every c0ck and their scrote are trying to call me out as being a bull****ter, i can take banter as much as anyone on here and i welcome it.. but being called an outright liar is ****ing insulting, internet or not. Thats why.


My only question is..... Why take the bait :lol:

What you do with your money and how your earn it is up to you, enjoy it as it doesn't last forever


----------



## phoenix1980

IGotTekkers said:


> Well i didnt imagine for people to see it as suspect to be honest, i earn about 10k a month and i spend about 10k a month, so of course my bakance is always gonna be low, i spend it and enjoy my life as i earn it. Going back to my original comment that started all this crap "those that earn 100k a year dont need to save".


Thats fair enough in my books


----------



## IGotTekkers

R0BLET said:


> My only question is.....* Why take the bait * :lol:
> 
> What you do with your money and how your earn it is up to you, enjoy it as it doesn't last forever


Coz i like to rustle them jimmies


----------



## IGotTekkers

Merkleman said:


> Egyptian porn star


Im actually a disposable lighter repair man among other trades. Nothing exciting at all


----------



## IGotTekkers

breeda said:


> Ganted but you haven't helped your cause here fella


I never do lol


----------



## MunchieBites

Merkleman said:


> Egyptian porn star


knew it


----------



## IGotTekkers

MunchieBites said:


> knew it


Im actually casting for a female actress atm, if you speak with my receptionist she can book you in for a "screening" :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites

IGotTekkers said:


> Im actually casting for a female actress atm, if you speak with my receptionist she can book you in for a "screening" :lol:


with your receptionist? lol i normally only speak with them when i walkthrough the door of somewhere..

but seriously by boobs arent all that plus i'm more of an Tunisian/Iranian girl


----------



## Dave 0511

Only one person with their Jimmies rustled in this thread mate!

If you earn what you say then good for you I just don't believe you.

No I don't care about your life, but I don't mind calling BS when I see it or think I see it.

It's only the internet mate I couldn't really give two sh1ts.

If you do earn 10k a month then good for you. I just don't think you do.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Dave 0511 said:


> Only one person with their Jimmies rustled in this thread mate!
> 
> If you earn what you say then good for you I just don't believe you.
> 
> No I don't care about your life, but I don't mind calling BS when I see it or think I see it.
> 
> It's only the internet mate I couldn't really give two sh1ts.
> 
> If you do earn 10k a month then good for you. I just don't think you do.


Its just an odd thing to "not think" when theres absolutely no reason for you to disbelieve it. As i said before its not even a great deal of money, im still always bloody skint!


----------



## IGotTekkers

MunchieBites said:


> with your receptionist? lol i normally only speak with them when i walkthrough the door of somewhere..
> 
> but seriously by boobs arent all that plus i'm more of an Tunisian/Iranian girl


Thats ok iv already bought 1 boob job for the woman recently, i might get a discount on a second set :lol:

Besides im not as shallow to judge a girl solely on her body :whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites

IGotTekkers said:


> Thats ok iv already bought 1 boob job for the woman recently, i might get a discount on a second set :lol:
> 
> Besides im not as shallow to judge a girl solely on her body :whistling:


I'm all good thanks.. Mine are big they're just saggy and disappointing


----------



## IGotTekkers

MunchieBites said:


> I'm all good thanks.. Mine are big they're just saggy and disappointing


Thats good though it means they slap about more!


----------



## Huntingground

MunchieBites said:


> I'm all good thanks.. Mine are big they're just saggy and disappointing


Good to have you back


----------



## phoenix1980

MunchieBites said:


> I'm all good thanks.. Mine are big they're just saggy and disappointing


picsornosaggyboobies


----------



## Huntingground

IGotTekkers said:


> Just found my bank statement came through the other day, i remembered all you guys so thought id pop back and say hello.
> 
> View attachment 146281
> 
> 
> im just off out for dinner, again, catch up with you all laters


Impressive to earn 10k a month after tax and only have £100 in account.

As you probably know, I earn decent dough, but I tend to save as much as I can, looking at buying new house to add to rest of portfolio.

Now, I don't give two fooks what you do with money but my advice would be to respect the money and not pish it all up the wall.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Huntingground said:


> Impressive to earn 10k a month after tax and only have £100 in account.
> 
> As you probably know, I earn decent dough, but I tend to save as much as I can, looking at buying new house to add to rest of portfolio.
> 
> Now, I don't give two fooks what you do with money but my advice would be to respect the money and not pish it all up the wall.


I hear you man, i am investing alot of it i to other businesses, opening the gym this year which i plan to build up and grow into the best gym in the district  i did have a look at property but decided against it atm as the return isnt actually that great compared to investing in other stuffs.


----------



## Hardc0re

Huntingground said:


> Impressive to earn 10k a month after tax and only have £100 in account.
> 
> As you probably know, I earn decent dough, but I tend to save as much as I can, looking at buying new house to add to rest of portfolio.
> 
> Now, I don't give two fooks what you do with money but my advice would be to respect the money and not pish it all up the wall.


Always like to hear about people doing well and building up a portfolio of properties. Do you own many?

Hats off to you


----------



## Huntingground

Hardc0re said:


> Always like to hear about people doing well and building up a portfolio of properties. Do you own many?
> 
> Hats off to you


Well, doing OK mate, got 5 up North and 1 down South, want to buy larger family property down here and rent current one out (4 bed link detached, brand new when I bought it). I look at the houses as my pension.


----------



## G-man99

I've got one I rent out and bought another 2 years ago which is close to being fully refurbished in the next 2 months.

Ideally we would then like to rent this one out and get a 3rd that would then be our long term family home


----------



## SJL1990

Other than the "how big is your shlong?" Thread, his is, by far, the most self absorbent thread on UK-M haha


----------



## Noodles1976

SJL1990 said:


> Other than the "how big is your shlong?" Thread, his is, by far, the most self absorbent thread on UK-M haha


"self absorbent" the last time I saw that written down was on some knock off tampons from the Far East!


----------



## Noodles1976

And I'm loaded ha ha


----------



## Noodles1976

Send me £500 cash to my P.O. Box number and I will tell you how I made my money


----------



## SJL1990

Noodles1976 said:


> "self absorbent" the last time I saw that written down was on some knock off tampons from the Far East!





Noodles1976 said:


> Send me £500 cash to my P.O. Box number and I will tell you how I made my money


Haha!


----------



## Jaff0

Noodles1976 said:


> Send me £500 cash to my P.O. Box number and I will tell you how I made my money


I'd just like to counter this offer, by simplicity.

Send me £499 and it will be immediately apparent how you can make money just like me...


----------



## Noodles1976

Jaff0 said:


> I'd just like to counter this offer, by simplicity.
> 
> Send me £499 and it will be immediately apparent how you can make money just like me...


Also send me your credit card details and the keys of your car and I will throw in a battery powered 100% genuine Rolex carriage clock for your mantelpiece (an ideal prize for a 9 hole golf tournament at your local club)


----------



## SJL1990

Noodles1976 said:


> Also send me your credit card details and the keys of your car and I will throw in a battery powered 100% genuine Rolex carriage clock for your mantelpiece (an ideal prize for a 9 hole golf tournament at your local club)


----------



## andyhuggins

Noodles1976 said:


> Send me £500 cash to my P.O. Box number and I will tell you how I made my money


Cheques in the post mate. Pity you couldn't afford a decent garage :lol:


----------



## Noodles1976

SJL1990 said:


> View attachment 148647


Leave poor Joseph Akwangkagwo out of this...


----------



## Kristina

The art is not in making money, but in keeping it!


----------



## Mr-Fizzle

kristina said:


> The art is not in making money, but in keeping it!


Exactly!


----------



## EpicSquats

kristina said:


> The art is not in making money, but in keeping it!


Yeah, but you have to make it first so that you can keep it.


----------



## platyphylla

I own my own house outright, so i don't really have to work much. Aside from the assets i'm running off savings though, don't want to work.


----------



## PurpleOnes

I'm from Finland what does the skint mean?


----------



## G-man99

PurpleOnes said:


> I'm from Finland what does the skint mean?


Skint = No money available


----------



## biglbs

I have a cafe,a property portfolio and a motorhome sales business yet i am always paying massive bills ,so were is my money?Last month saw me pay out 15k in bills lol... :cursing:

I know i shall knock all of them and go on holliday for a month :laugh:


----------



## PurpleOnes

G-man99 said:


> Skint = No money available


So basicly it means being broke, okay thanks for explaining :thumb:


----------



## GetSuperBig

I want to get into Windfarms as that's where the money is! But no idea even how to go about it


----------



## Hendrix

I'm looking at investing in some small franchises this year, don't cost much, but give some nice passive income once set up.


----------



## naturalun

22k not a lot for a little family!


----------



## Dan TT

Hendrix said:


> I'm looking at investing in some small franchises this year, don't cost much, but give some nice passive income once set up.


Have you looked at any small franchises yet? Something i have thought about in the past.


----------



## Hendrix

Dan TT said:


> Have you looked at any small franchises yet? Something i have thought about in the past.


Yeah there is loads out there. Have a look at ready made business 4 U website, you can put in your max amount that you want to invest, and it brings up lots of small franchise business'


----------



## amy_robin

Millionaire???? Im stinking rich!!! Got my health and my family


----------



## IGotTekkers

G-man99 said:


> Skint = No money available


I remember them days. Skint was my middle name :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers

amy_robin said:


> Millionaire???? Im stinking rich!!! Got my health and my family


Add some beer tokens and that's all you need


----------



## T100

I will have to ask the wife how much money I have and will get back to you all


----------



## amy_robin

IGotTekkers said:


> Add some beer tokens and that's all you need


Noooo wine all the way!!


----------



## IGotTekkers

amy_robin said:


> Noooo wine all the way!!


Grapes blood? Yuk


----------



## ConP

Gym owner and online coach....I make about 50k per year.

Not tons but I own my house, car, gym out right so no loans or any of that.


----------



## Sim0x

I'm a offshore mechanical engineer and software developer, make just over 125k a year.... But, and a big but is that I'm married so really I make nothing but the wife is minted lol.


----------



## 123apk

Barely make over 10k.


----------



## laurie g

Edit- job change, operations director in oil and Gas so looking at well over 6 figures- Tax free ( as its in Abu dahbi ) i know f!ck all about the industry but right place right time


----------



## Gotista

Sim0x said:


> I'm a offshore mechanical engineer and software developer, make just over 125k a year.... But, and a big but is that I'm married so really I make nothing but the wife is minted lol.


interesting, what's your role if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TheBigD

I run my own niche head-hunting business and deal predominantly in the software, digital and defence markets dealing with Project, Programme, Marketing, Product & Development seniors (senior/lead developers right though to director level roles). My business turned over around £70k last year profit, this year I'll be on for around £130k hopefully...

Still skint though...!


----------



## amy_robin

Jeeeeeeeez!!! U lot earn a hell of a lot of money!


----------



## BettySwallocks

havn't got a pot to p1ss in.


----------



## MRSTRONG

120k+ last year and now set up another business with a projected turnover of 70k year 1 .

just started on another project which if successful could pay very very well .


----------



## IGotTekkers

Sim0x said:


> I'm a offshore mechanical engineer and software developer, make just over 125k a year.... But, and a big but is that I'm married so really I make nothing but the wife is minted lol.





laurie g said:


> Edit- job change, operations director in oil and Gas so looking at well over 6 figures- Tax free ( as its in Abu dahbi ) i know f!ck all about the industry but right place right time


Careful guys, once you go over 30k ukm form a lynch mob :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

MissMartinez said:


> Reading these is making me worried that I've packed in my current job!
> 
> I dont even have savings even though I don't have rent or mortgage to pay and still my salary was only enough....


carol you`d make mega bucks doing porn


----------



## Gotista

laurie g said:


> Edit- job change, operations director in oil and Gas so looking at well over 6 figures- Tax free ( as its in Abu dahbi ) i know f!ck all about the industry but right place right time


Does this mean you manage all of the operatons engineers? I'll be there soon once i finish my current graduate program with BP. Can't wait. what's it like for OIM's there, and drilling engineers? These are the two i'm interested in got to decide by next year.


----------



## rakim

It's always rather pleasant to see some dick waving.


----------



## ScouseDrago

36k (Can rise to 40k with bonus). An I don't know what happens but its all gone at the end of the month. Still living at home with parents haha.

Hopefully get into offshore work one day. Would love to open my own gym though.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Women have it so bloody easy they all have the option of making a good few grand a week escorting, but most are too stuck up and self rightious to take advantage of what they were born with.

If i was a bird I'd be in porn, escorting, have my own brothel, sell used soiled underwear, ****ing all sorts I'd be absolutely minted.


----------



## Gotista

IGotTekkers said:


> Women have it so bloody easy they all have the option of making a good few grand a week escorting, but most are too stuck up and self rightious to take advantage of what they were born with.
> 
> If i was a bird I'd be in porn, escorting, have my own brothel, sell used soiled underwear, ****ing all sorts I'd be absolutely minted.


i would'nt define that as being 'stuck up', i'd define it as being a slag/slut.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Gotista said:


> i would'nt define that as being 'stuck up', i'd define it as being a slag/slut.


Nothing slaggy about making P and being a successful in dependant woman.


----------



## MRSTRONG

MissMartinez said:


> Know it a joke but god I couldn't embarrass my family like that even if I'd consider it! Deffo need my rack done first if I did tho :lol:


dont tell them


----------



## Gotista

IGotTekkers said:


> Nothing slaggy about making P and being a successful in dependant woman.


well thats fine everyones entitled to their own opinion and have their own morals, in my books being in porn and escorting etc is definetely slaggy.


----------



## laurie g

Gotista said:


> Does this mean you manage all of the operatons engineers? I'll be there soon once i finish my current graduate program with BP. Can't wait. what's it like for OIM's there, and drilling engineers? These are the two i'm interested in got to decide by next year.


I manage the island logistics and assets and contracts with the client Across 6 islands and then internationally as well. Dont get involved in the nuts and bolts of extracting oil- just the business side of running the asset operations


----------



## Gotista

laurie g said:


> I manage the island logistics and assets and contracts with the client Across 6 islands and then internationally as well. Dont get involved in the nuts and bolts of extracting oil- just the business side of running the asset operations


oh right ok. we have them here too.


----------



## Fortunatus

IGotTekkers said:


> Nothing slaggy about making P and being a successful in dependant woman.


I agree I often wish us men we're as desirable as women I would be a full time prostitute


----------



## Fortunatus

Gotista said:


> well thats fine everyones entitled to their own opinion and have their own morals, in my books being in porn and escorting etc is definetely slaggy.


if you was offered a grand a fvck I bet you could look past it


----------



## Fortunatus

Im on 27k 23 years old not bad for my age but from here there are no big leaps. really depresses me knowing I'm never going to be on much more in my line of work best case 35k. too late to start anything else now I assume


----------



## laurie g

Fortunatus said:


> Im on 27k 23 years old not bad for my age but from here there are no big leaps. really depresses me knowing I'm never going to be on much more in my line of work best case 35k. too late to start anything else now I assume


Lol you joker- 23 and its too late for a carreer change?? mater you aint even started a career by 23- get back to uni and re graduate in something else or find another trade to train in. F!ck me, 23 your a baby. I went back to uni at 26 and go another degree which although didnt contribute towards my career change now it certainly helped


----------



## IGotTekkers

Fortunatus said:


> Im on 27k 23 years old not bad for my age but from here there are no big leaps. really depresses me knowing I'm never going to be on much more in my line of work best case 35k. too late to start anything else now I assume


Don't be silly mate get into online sales and you can triple that income within 1 year if you are smart and work hard.


----------



## Gotista

Fortunatus said:


> if you was offered a grand a fvck I bet you could look past it


for 2k i would


----------



## Dan TT

IGotTekkers said:


> Don't be silly mate get into online sales and you can triple that income within 1 year if you are smart and work hard.


Love how you seem to make it sound so easy...!


----------



## Fortunatus

IGotTekkers said:


> Don't be silly mate get into online sales and you can triple that income within 1 year if you are smart and work hard.


I know this is possible I've read into it a lot but no idea where to start!


----------



## Fortunatus

laurie g said:


> Lol you joker- 23 and its too late for a carreer change?? mater you aint even started a career by 23- get back to uni and re graduate in something else or find another trade to train in. F!ck me, 23 your a baby. I went back to uni at 26 and go another degree which although didnt contribute towards my career change now it certainly helped


I never went to uni or got any GCSe's played up a bit at school. also have a 2 year old so going back into education isn't really a possibility for me that's the problem. looked at some apprentice jobs for web design, java etc but that wage was like 4 quid a hour I couldn't afford to support a child on!


----------



## IGotTekkers

Dan TT said:


> Love how you seem to make it sound so easy...!


It can be that easy.. you just gotta turn your brain on and get on with it. Everyone wants to have cash but nobody wanna do nothing about it lol. Forget the word 'carreer', that's the biggest thing holding people back IMO


----------



## TheBigD

Teach yourself PHP Web Development and get onto some on-line courses... PHP now, more so than .Net, is where the main web dev work is heading to

Even if you were to run your own website business from home and maybe get some short-term contract work in that you can manage in the evenings you'd soon be bringing in £150 a day

That, on top of a perm salary, is quids in, in anyone's eyes!


----------



## IGotTekkers

Fortunatus said:


> I know this is possible I've read into it a lot but no idea where to start!


Neither did i, just spend the next year spending all day everyday learning how companies work.. The dynamics from start to finish of all different businesses, read up on drop shipping, investigate how to find the best wholesalers, learn a bit about marketing tactics (the best advertising is free advertising with Facebook and youtube etc.) Drop shipping and any 'white label/own brand' goods are the way forward. There is own branding for almost every product there is you can think of. Once you have your own name on something, you have eliminated all the competition.

Now get googling.


----------



## Dan TT

IGotTekkers said:


> It can be that easy.. you just gotta turn your brain on and get on with it. Everyone wants to have cash but nobody wanna do nothing about it lol. Forget the word 'carreer', that's the biggest thing holding people back IMO


I get your point. I have the backing to set up something up, just I don't have much idea on what.


----------



## IGotTekkers

TheBigD said:


> Teach yourself PHP Web Development and get onto some on-line courses... PHP now, more so than .Net, is where the main web dev work is heading to
> 
> Even if you were to run your own website business from home and maybe get some short-term contract work in that you can manage in the evenings you'd soon be bringing in £150 a day
> 
> That, on top of a perm salary, is quids in, in anyone's eyes!


This aswell. Combine this with your drop shipper finding skills. You can get up one morning and say I'm gonna make a curtain e store. You knock up a quick website, you buy a domain name "curtains4u", you find a wholesaler/drop shipper for curtains and upload the product range etc, and there you go, you have a ready made 'work from home business' that you can now sell for £500.

You can do that **** all day long. And if you don't wanna sell them then build them up yourself! Eventually if you work hard one of them will end up making you alot of money


----------



## IGotTekkers

Dan TT said:


> I get your point. I have the backing to set up something up, just I don't have much idea on what.


That's always the hardest thing mate. Just try a few things, just get practice, my first 3 ventures failed miserable, just get up and try again.


----------



## Fortunatus

TheBigD said:


> Teach yourself PHP Web Development and get onto some on-line courses... PHP now, more so than .Net, is where the main web dev work is heading to
> 
> Even if you were to run your own website business from home and maybe get some short-term contract work in that you can manage in the evenings you'd soon be bringing in £150 a day
> 
> That, on top of a perm salary, is quids in, in anyone's eyes!


This is what I was interested in, any good courses or books etc to learn from?


----------



## Fortunatus

IGotTekkers said:


> This aswell. Combine this with your drop shipper finding skills. You can get up one morning and say I'm gonna make a curtain e store. You knock up a quick website, you buy a domain name "curtains4u", you find a wholesaler/drop shipper for curtains and upload the product range etc, and there you go, you have a ready made 'work from home business' that you can now sell for £500.
> 
> You can do that **** all day long. And if you don't wanna sell them then build them up yourself! Eventually if you work hard one of them will end up making you alot of money


I looked into drop shipping saw you mention it before, obviously you pay more than you would buying your own stock, this competing against those selling in thousands its hard to make a penny it seemed


----------



## IGotTekkers

Fortunatus said:


> I looked into drop shipping saw you mention it before, obviously you pay more than you would buying your own stock, this competing against those selling in thousands its hard to make a penny it seemed


It can be indeed mate, the biggest mistake a person can make when looking for drop ship suppliers is to Google search drop ship suppliers. Those that are easily found or advertise it outright are the ones you won't compete with. Find other manufacturers that don't offer it and email them  you'll be suprised.


----------



## cuggster

I think to class yourself as rich or at least 'well off', you need to take in to consideration where you live and your cost of living. Ive got family living in harlesden who say theyre clearing 49k a year and scraping it by, whereas i live in swansea, and the cost of living here is super low and i bring in 36k a year, i mean for 1200 a month here you can get a decent 4 bedroom house, detached, mint condition in a posh area, but that is very posh, in london youd be lucky to get a feckin bedsit!!


----------



## cuggster

crouchmagic said:


> 36k is a very decent wage in Swansea / South Wales in general.
> 
> I work in Swansea (nothing special at the moment but have plans for the next year or two to start my career) and I live in the Valleys. Low cost of living and cheap housing.


 Exactly mate, if say 25k a year in swansea is fairly good, if your not up to it in debt. Like I said swansea is very cheap to live, 36k in London gets you nothing!


----------



## trapover

Hmmm...maybe this should be called "I bench 700lbs, weigh 300lbs, have a bodyfat of 2% and have a 10" c0ck"

Everyone earns about a 100k? *sniff sniff* smells like b.s. to me...

...just sayin'

:tt2:


----------



## IC1

trapover said:


> Hmmm...maybe this should be called "I bench 700lbs, weigh 300lbs, have a bodyfat of 2% and have a 10" c0ck"
> 
> Everyone earns about a 100k? *sniff sniff* smells like b.s. to me...
> 
> ...just sayin'
> 
> :tt2:


Only 9.36% of those who voted claim to be earning over 100k.


----------



## Kristina

trapover said:


> Everyone earns about a 100k? *sniff sniff* smells like b.s. to me...
> 
> ...just sayin'
> 
> :tt2:


Everyone?

4.83%

... did you fall asleep in maths class?


----------



## trapover

IC1 said:


> Only 9.36% of those who voted claim to be earning over 100k.


Okaaaaay...and everyone else doesnt work but can bench 700lbs and weigh 300lbs....oh...actually they wouldn't be able to afford the supplements...my bad


----------



## trapover

kristina said:


> Everyone?
> 
> 4.83%
> 
> ... did you fall asleep in maths class?


I'm good at mafs me...100kg is 700lbs ;-)


----------



## IC1

trapover said:


> Okaaaaay...and everyone else doesnt work but can bench 700lbs and weigh 300lbs....oh...actually they wouldn't be able to afford the supplements...my bad


I don't understand you.


----------



## 39005

trapover said:


> I'm good at mafs me...100kg is 700lbs ;-)


Thats a fearsome set of shoulders you have so i agree with your maths lesson  ,whats the distance from your neck to the top of your delt?


----------



## naturalun

I'm definitely not belonging here lol, you rich [email protected]!


----------



## JB131

apparently i got £23k this year. not happy with it. want more


----------



## GetSuperBig

Would anyone be able to offer me some advice on my cv....

In my 2nd year at uni but hate it and would like to get into full time work.

Thanks


----------



## scot-ish

complete uni - would make your CV look better .


----------



## b0t13

scot-ish said:


> complete uni - would make your CV look better .


****in lol and here's me thinking people at uni should have a brain....


----------



## karim123

How can 5% of people here be millionaires? We are talking about equity right? Not a 1 million pound house with £800k mortgage?

40 years ago millionaires were uncommon, these days billionaires are the new millionaires.


----------



## Kazza61

Feel rich in comparison to the rest of the world (or most of it depending on your wage) by using this tool on the BBC News website.....

BBC News - Where are you on the global pay scale?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Kazza61 said:


> Feel rich in comparison to the rest of the world (or most of it depending on your wage) by using this tool on the BBC News website.....
> 
> BBC News - Where are you on the global pay scale?


Your wage is 228% of the United Kingdom average and 472% of the world average.

can live with that. still want more though!


----------



## laurie g

10556% Uk Average and 21 860 world


----------



## karim123

laurie g said:


> 10556% Uk Average and 21 860 world


Your wage is *2999%* of the *United Kingdom* average and *6210%* of the *world* average.

When will it be my turn?


----------



## EpicSquats

Being rich means different things to different people. If you're on 12k a year then go up to 50k the next, you'll feel rich as fvck.


----------



## Kazza61

laurie g said:


> 10556% Uk Average and 21 860 world


You earn just under £200k a month??? Couldn't lend us a tenner could you?


----------



## Kazza61

karim123 said:


> Your wage is *2999%* of the *United Kingdom* average and *6210%* of the *world* average.
> 
> When will it be my turn?


You sure you didn't put your annual salary in tne box rather than your monthly one?


----------



## EpicSquats

Kazza61 said:


> You sure you didn't put your annual salary in tne box rather than your monthly one?


I used to own 3 hotels and a load of houses that I rented out in London.

Monopoly. Great game.


----------



## toecutter

This is funny. As it stands, just over 20% of people on this forum claim to earn over 50k. Statistically however, only 10% of the UK's workforce earn over 45K and only 4-5% earn over 60K.

WHY do so many people exaggerate and/or just plain lie about themselves?


----------



## laurie g

Kazza61 said:


> You sure you didn't put your annual salary in tne box rather than your monthly one?


ha ha lol, yes i did- ooops yearly 200k a month is a bit ambitious


----------



## EpicSquats

toecutter said:


> This is funny. As it stands, just over 20% of people on this forum claim to earn over 50k. Statistically however, only 10% of the UK's workforce earn over 45K and only 4-5% earn over 60K.
> 
> WHY do so many people exaggerate and/or just plain lie about themselves?


Make a thread asking people what their IQ is, I can guarantee nearly everyone will be a borderline genius.


----------



## Varg

laurie g said:


> ha ha lol, yes i did- ooops yearly 200k a month is a bit ambitious


There's hope for us all :whistling:

Currently 140% of UK average and 290% of world average but about to move to a new job which will put me 191% of the local and 386% of world average.


----------



## scot-ish

karim123 said:


> How can 5% of people here be millionaires? We are talking about equity right? Not a 1 million pound house with £800k mortgage?
> 
> 40 years ago millionaires were uncommon, these days billionaires are the new millionaires.


the OP asks the earnings. not the equity or cash in the account.

plenty people with 100k earning and 3-400k mortgage.


----------



## lewishart

About 150k year.


----------



## lewishart

toecutter said:


> This is funny. As it stands, just over 20% of people on this forum claim to earn over 50k. Statistically however, only 10% of the UK's workforce earn over 45K and only 4-5% earn over 60K.
> 
> WHY do so many people exaggerate and/or just plain lie about themselves?


Show me the statistic where it says that, I cant imagine thats correct but however It is some what believable, if people lie about their takings thats pretty sad to be honest.

If you want that salary you got to work for it.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

Did 60k last year between working offshore, the refineries and ratting on the boilers - absolutely soul destroying and I'm absolutely broke now haha

BUT watch this space! I think for the rich list 2016 I'll be well over the 100k mark!


----------



## banzi

toecutter said:


> This is funny. As it stands, just over 20% of people on this forum claim to earn over 50k. Statistically however, only 10% of the UK's workforce earn over 45K and only 4-5% earn over 60K.
> 
> WHY do so many people exaggerate and/or just plain lie about themselves?


The quality of posting on this forum doesn't reflect the salaries claimed.

Thats all I have to say on the subject.


----------



## scot-ish

banzi said:


> The quality of posting on this forum doesn't reflect the salaries claimed.
> 
> Thats all I have to say on the subject.


you dont have to have a good education to earn big money.

my last boss offshore left school with **** all, got a trade as a car mechanic - knew a guy with the same funky handshake, and now earns 120k 2 weeks on 4 weeks off.

dont bee fooled into thinking you need a good education to earn a good salary. you just need a bit of savvy, and a bit of go about you, and a bit of good luck/right place right time.


----------



## banzi

scot-ish said:


> you dont have to have a good education to earn big money.
> 
> my last boss offshore left school with **** all, got a trade as a car mechanic - knew a guy with the same funky handshake, and now earns 120k 2 weeks on 4 weeks off.
> 
> dont bee fooled into thinking you need a good education to earn a good salary. you just need a bit of savvy, and a bit of go about you, and a bit of good luck/right place right time.


A good education has little to do with common sense.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

scot-ish said:


> you dont have to have a good education to earn big money.
> 
> my last boss offshore left school with **** all, got a trade as a car mechanic - knew a guy with the same funky handshake, and now earns 120k 2 weeks on 4 weeks off.
> 
> dont bee fooled into thinking you need a good education to earn a good salary. you just need a bit of savvy, and a bit of go about you, and a bit of good luck/right place right time.


2 on 4 off? Noggy sector?


----------



## scot-ish

banzi said:


> A good education has little to do with common sense.


unfortunately, common sense is not measurable - again, doesnt effect your chance of a high paying job. plenty of very very clever people have little or no common sense.



Haunted_Sausage said:


> 2 on 4 off? Noggy sector?


nah, uk - just a decent company.


----------



## banzi

scot-ish said:


> unfortunately, common sense is not measurable - again, doesnt effect your chance of a high paying job. *plenty of very very clever people have little or no common sense.*


That was my point

The only skill you need to be successful in life is to understand other peoples wants and needs, you work that out and you cant fail.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

scot-ish said:


> unfortunately, common sense is not measurable - again, doesnt effect your chance of a high paying job. plenty of very very clever people have little or no common sense.
> 
> nah, uk - just a decent company.


Lucky fvcker!


----------



## MRSTRONG

banzi said:


> That was my point
> 
> The only skill you need to be successful in life is to understand other peoples wants and needs, you work that out and you cant fail.


what job do you do and how much do you earn ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

toecutter said:


> This is funny. As it stands, just over 20% of people on this forum claim to earn over 50k. Statistically however, only 10% of the UK's workforce earn over 45K and only 4-5% earn over 60K.
> 
> WHY do so many people exaggerate and/or just plain lie about themselves?


20% of this forum are drug dealers bumping yearly wages up to 50k plus :lol:


----------



## troponin

So much BS in this thread lol.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Strong amounts of millionaires, seems legit.


----------



## nWo

toecutter said:


> This is funny. As it stands, just over 20% of people on this forum claim to earn over 50k. Statistically however, only 10% of the UK's workforce earn over 45K and only 4-5% earn over 60K.
> 
> WHY do so many people exaggerate and/or just plain lie about themselves?


Tbf, this is a bodybuilding forum. Bodybuilding isn't exactly a cheap lifestyle, so naturally people that are seriously into their bodybuilding enough to join a forum predominantly filled with steroid users (again, steroid use costs money) tend not to be those on low incomes, in terms of the majority.


----------



## simonthepieman

I said:


> Tbf' date=' this is a bodybuilding forum. Bodybuilding isn't exactly a cheap lifestyle, so naturally people that are seriously into their bodybuilding enough to join a forum predominantly filled with steroid users (again, steroid use costs money) tend not to be those on low incomes, in terms of the majority.[/quote']
> 
> 50 inch TV's ain't cheap either, but I've seen plenty of poor people with them too


----------



## toecutter

simonthepieman said:


> 50 inch TV's ain't cheap either, but I've seen plenty of poor people with them too


Smoking 10 a day must cost about £100 a month these days too.


----------



## Acidreflux

£87000 pa and worked hard for it...was homeless at 14 never had the support most get.


----------



## hotchy

Currently destroying my way through an epic £190 a week wage lol but hopefully will more than double. Finally saved enough to start my own business so will see how it goes. At least I'll be trying something and still have my part time pennies while I set up online.


----------



## nWo

simonthepieman said:


> 50 inch TV's ain't cheap either, but I've seen plenty of poor people with them too


Most of us spend more on a couple month's food for ourselves than the cost of a 50 inch tele, you can't Littlewoods catalogue that shit if you're on the dole :lol:


----------



## Machette

Acidreflux said:


> £87000 pa and worked hard for it...was homeless at 14 never had the support most get.


Wow bro amazing achievement! What do you do?


----------



## Warrior87

£42,000 a year at the mo, Mrs is on £60,000.

Not skint, but could always do with more, earn more spend more


----------



## Acidreflux

Machette said:


> Wow bro amazing achievement! What do you do?


Mechanical Engineer combined with NDT / Weld Inspection...


----------



## Armitage Shanks

Acidreflux said:


> Mechanical Engineer combined with NDT / Weld Inspection...


Offshore NSea?


----------



## Sandy87

Between 40 and 50k, depending on how much I can be bothered.


----------



## Abc987

50-60k in London is probably the same as 20k up north so rich, no I don't think so and neither do I think it's bull shvt as a lot are calling


----------



## Acidreflux

Warrior87 said:


> £42,000 a year at the mo, Mrs is on £60,000.
> 
> Not skint, but could always do with more, earn more spend more





Machette said:


> Wow bro amazing achievement! What do you do?





Armitage Shanks said:


> Offshore NSea?


No mate London area...


----------



## Kristina

On a mission to earn and save enough to get out of this country... although good thing is that I can work anywhere in the world and still be flexible (doing my online coaching and e-commerce).


----------



## GaryMatt

Kristina said:


> On a mission to earn and save enough to get out of this country... although good thing is that I can work anywhere in the world and still be flexible (doing my online coaching and e-commerce).


Where would you rather be?


----------



## Kristina

GaryMatt said:


> Where would you rather be?


West coast somewhere. Cali or somewhere near LA, Miami etc... going in the next few months to explore and see what I like).


----------



## A1243R

Kristina said:


> West coast somewhere. Cali or somewhere near LA, Miami etc... going in the next few months to explore and see what I like).


Is that because you want to live the Gold's Gym Lifestyle :lol: :thumb:

Are you from England originally? Your name isn't the most English aha!


----------



## Kristina

A1243R said:


> Is that because you want to live the Gold's Gym Lifestyle  :thumb:
> 
> Are you from England originally? Your name isn't the most English aha!


Originally from Moscow, moved to the UK when I was 3.

Just want the weather, lifestyle, just have this strange desire to open up a new chapter on new soil... but I would see myself travelling between the UK and USA a few times a year for sure; I love to travel and still have a lot of Europe and Asia to explore.. so it wouldn't be 100% "leaving forever" if that makes sense.


----------



## Sambuca

Kristina said:


> Originally from Moscow, moved to the UK when I was 3.
> 
> Just want the weather, lifestyle, just have this strange desire to open up a new chapter on new soil... but I would see myself travelling between the UK and USA a few times a year for sure; I love to travel and still have a lot of Europe and Asia to explore.. so it wouldn't be 100% "leaving forever" if that makes sense.


go for it you only live once


----------



## Armitage Shanks

Kristina said:


> On a mission to earn and save enough to get out of this country... although good thing is that I can work anywhere in the world and still be flexible (doing my online coaching and e-commerce).


I have traveled a fair bit and it is always good to return to the UK. The little things like flushing toilets, street lights, rubbish collection and pavements...

But the world is an amazing place and needs to be explored :thumb:


----------



## Noodles1976

Read Felix Dennis How to Get Rich

Get as educated as you can

Read Anthony Robbins Unlimited Power and set your goals.

I have made many millions in my life and the biggest contradiction is that the less you care about money and the more you focus on your ethics and doing everything large or small as perfectly as possible the more money that comes to you....make sure to always give back though!


----------



## Sphinkter

30k, mrs doesn't work and we have two kids so not exactly rolling in it by the end of the month, the sad thing is shed actually be better off living alone with the kids, when you add up the benefits she'd get and count for the fact she wouldn't have to pay rent or council tax due to not working, no travel expenses etc, plus a lot of the after school and holidays activities for the kids are free or heavily subsidised to kids of benefits recipients whereas for example we need to pay 60 quid for our oldest to go to summer camp at the school for a week. The system is a joke, average earners get shat on this day and age.


----------

